# September Testers~Come join in!~ 279 testers, 56 BFP!



## jeoestreich

So I am out for this month! So onwards to September testing. Anyone want to join me?

To Be Determined
Lisa92881
:bfp: ceejie :bfp:
welshpandora
bumblebeettc1
:bfp: wavescrashove :bfp:
mommapowers32
:bfp: janie0187 :bfp: 

September 1
:witch: Esdee :witch:
:witch: jem0104 :witch:
:hugs:Bells81 :hugs:
:bfp: Jaybug0115 :bfp:
:hugs: hoping4girl :hugs: 
bradandjane
CMIL
:bfp: lazandkiko21 :bfp:
:witch: C.armywife :witch:
:bfp: Hope85 :bfp:
:witch: notmommyyet :witch:
:bfp: 9babiesgone :bfp: 
:hugs: PG5K :hugs:
:witch: w2bpg :witch:
prettynpink29
:witch: mandyt :witch:
:witch: liltrouble :witch:
Camrashy
:witch: mummyfin :witch:

September 2
nic23
CuddleBunny
Chembolina
charliekitty
:witch: Flutterbabies :witch:


September 3
mommy2be1003
Lollipopbob
:witch: messymommy :witch:
seabekke
madkitty
:witch: KatCrazy :witch:
:bfp: Geegees :bfp:
:witch: duckytwins :witch:
trainspotting


September 4

:bfp: dort :bfp:
:witch: caity86 :witch:
:bfp: hopingwishing :bfp:
Crystao5483

September 5
:witch: shiara :witch:
:witch: hippiechick :witch:
:witch: amiii :witch:
:witch: l.e.d :witch:
Shorty88
Amandamb1108
laylasmummy
Miss D
StarrySkies
:witch: disneybell25 :witch:
:witch: New2Bump :witch:

September 6
:witch: emz1200 :witch:
sle133
oneluv804
:witch: butterflies3 :witch:
:witch: Sarz86 :witch:
:cry: jeoestreich :cry:
Pnutsprincess
BMIbaby
:hugs: confuseds :hugs:
:witch: miss_elle :witch:
:witch: Bells n Bump :witch: 
ashley0908
:bfp: deja :bfp:
tcc_tasha

September 7
Amber1098
:bfp: avidwriter15 :bfp:
:witch: amc2087 :witch:
:bfp: purplerat :bfp:
:bfp: melsy_11 :bfp:
TCC Sept 2010
:bfp: Charlie_X :bfp:
:bfp: lilfroggyfroe :bfp:

September 8
:witch: Longing2bAMum :witch:
:bfp: helsurf :bfp:
:hugs: cazi77 :hugs:
whigfield
jodi_19
:witch: missbooby :witch:
:witch: maffiepie11 :witch:
:bfp: ChristinaG :bfp:
:witch: Karlee :witch:
:hugs: Dream.dream :hugs:

September 9
:witch: LousieClare :witch:
:hugs: POASFiend :hugs:
:witch: ickle pand :witch:
4everinlove
:witch: Bug222 :witch:
:hugs: babers :hugs:

September 10
andersondyson
DancingDiva
:witch: SLH :witch:
:witch: LunaRomana :witch:
:witch: tbwells2 :witch:
:witch: sweets83 :witch:
Angel baby
Coppers_mummy
Amber1098
foquita
:bfp: mommy22boys :bfp:
Kittymarie
:bfp: I-want-1-2 :bfp: 
:witch: dizzy65 :witch:
teacup
momwannabe81
:bfp: zennie :bfp:
:bfp: cupcakey :bfp:
:witch: guest2003 :witch:
:witch: annmariecrisp :witch:
M. B
helen0381

September 11
:witch: Baby_Love11 :witch:
SockriTease
AlvyGrl
:witch: mybabyluv3 :witch:
:witch: Lilicat :witch:
:witch: TayBabes92 :witch:
:witch: jmandrews :witch:
Mrs S-M
:hugs: taytotayto :hugs:
jillyfish
:witch:__ashley__:witch:
kneeswrites
:bfp: Jessica Marie :bfp:

September 12
PandaLuv31
:witch: snowflakes120 :witch:
:witch: Arisa :witch:
:witch: twickywabbit :witch:
LolaAnn
:witch: danniemum2be :witch:
:witch: lilroxy1 :witch:

September 13
Daisy Delayne
:witch: echo :witch:
emlets
:witch: baby5hopeful :witch: 
:bfp: proud mummy :bfp:
:bfp: babyfromgod :bfp:
:witch: Butterfly22 :witch:
:bfp: deray :bfp:

September 14
:witch: wish4ababy :witch:
LivForHim
londongirl
:witch: angel4eva :witch:
:bfp: LaurGil :bfp:
:witch: Ladybird1 :witch:
:bfp: sunflower33 :bfp:
:witch: gabbyskyy :witch: 
skoer1360
:bfp: mrssat :bfp:
:witch: lilyv :witch: 
:witch: mrsine :witch:
MouseyMom

September 15
:hugs: babydeabreu :hugs:
froliky2011
:bfp: CountryDarlin :bfp:
:bfp: skeet9924 :bfp:
:cry: monkeypooh :cry:
:witch: joeybrooks :witch:
LTTCMomOf2
Icca19
:bfp: Lisa2701 :bfp:
augustluvers
:witch: hykie :witch:
:witch: mazzy17 :witch: 
Alaronex

September 16
katherinegrey
:bfp: marmar :bfp:
:witch: DB234 :witch:
:witch: bdawn8403 :witch:
:witch: Kristina6292 :witch: 
:witch: mLan :witch: 
baby_love
MrsPMP
:bfp: SliceofPie :bfp:

September 17
:bfp: BSJBJ :bfp:
Stepmomtobio
:witch: trying84 :witch: 
:bfp: babygirlhall :bfp: 
:witch: MOMMYPLEASE :witch: 
arielx3
:bfp: Kerry0509 :bfp:
LauraLoo1612
:witch: tnguyen916 :witch:
Hopefulagain


September 18
lemondrops
cckarting
:witch: laura1981 :witch: 
:witch: KaseyC :witch: 
:hugs: Lyric716 :hugs:
:bfp: Mel3432 :bfp: 
:witch: themarshas :witch: 
:witch: snowangel187 :witch:
RachaelMac
sarah4
:witch: Cassie :witch: 
Countrygirl10
_Skye_
:witch: MichelleW :witch: 
:witch: Wannabeam :witch:
lulus6yrtry

September 19
x_Placebo_x
:witch: bubbamaking :witch: 
:witch: Mizztina14 :witch:
Skelleron
Tristan

September 20
Goldy
babygirl61
:witch: waiting2start :witch:
4everyoung
brandandjane
Amandababy

September 21
:witch: Lily7 :witch:
caity86
fairytoes
:witch: AltaMom :witch:
hoping23
:bfp: Hopefyllymum :bfp:

September 22
 :bfp: Blizzard :bfp: 
Coleey
gemmybean
stephanie91x
:bfp: butterfly4u :bfp:
Upsydaisy7
ismiaisha
:bfp: Godbelssme :bfp:
janedoe25
ItaliamGirl
:bfp: Logi bear :bfp:

September 23
Cherrylicious
AnzlJ
:witch: ohmyitschelsi :witch:
JennyJelly
kantele

September 24
quai
DParker47l
:witch: anneliese :witch:
mrsfazz
:witch: chiapso :witch:
:bfp: harri :bfp:
jesse_cole
:bfp: Platinumvague :bfp:
:bfp: LetsDance :bfp:
:bfp: sabsva179 :bfp: 

September 25
:witch: pink mum :witch: 
:witch: G x :witch:
:bfp: emma1985 :bfp:
:witch: Curly9111 :witch:
:witch: SpringH :witch:
raisingwill

September 26
IssyBea
nic23
:witch: Becyboo_x :witch:
:bfp: mommysbaby :bfp:
:bfp: RoxyHotSpit:bfp:
camerashy

September 27
Stinas
camerashy
liltrouble
:bfp: Esdee :bfp: 
:witch: Trolleydolly :witch:
vwbabymomma
Brainswify
christinas06

September 28
RNTTC2011
notmommyyet
C.armywife
:bfp: TrAyBaby :bfp:
nunu123

September 29
:witch: likeaustralia :witch:
doopersgurl
amommy
:witch: Katie blue :witch:
joeliza24
MrsKirland

September 30​rdy4number2
:witch: 1babydreamer :witch:
hoping4girl
mrsparoline
:bfp: ESpacey :bfp:
Love.Out.Loud
:bfp: Kristeee :bfp:
Coogee
x Helen x
xcited4mybump
:bfp: dearlulu :bfp:
:bfp: cdj1 :bfp:
Verpmocacp
​


----------



## nic23

Hi
I'm also out this month, so will be looking to test 2nd September if you don't mind me joining you?.


----------



## jeoestreich

Not a problem.


----------



## jeoestreich

Bumping this up!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Can you add me for September 2nd as well? :dance:

Sept is OH's birthday month....what a great present this would be!! I wouldn't have to go out and buy him video games, too :blush: :haha:


----------



## w2bpg

Im testing Sept 4th the 5th is my bday so fx..... unless O comes early or later.


----------



## whatdamatter

im waiting to see if af shows. i may be joining you ladies!


----------



## CuddleBunny

w2bpg said:


> Im testing Sept 4th the 5th is my bday so fx..... unless O comes early or later.

How exciting! I hope you, and my OH get a birthday wish that comes true!! :dust:


----------



## Esdee

Hello! :flower:

Depending on Ov, I will be due for my BFP anytime between 28 and 31 August - but no testing until 1 September. So please put me down for the 1st and FC I will also be the first of many BFPs.

Positive thinking this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Geegees

Me!! I think it'll be 1st September. :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome! Hopefully this month is all our month to get that :bfp:.


----------



## emz1200

Well i'm out this month so i should be testing again around 6th Sept.


----------



## andersondyson

I will be testing 10th September if all goes to plan!! FXed for every1 xxxxxx


----------



## jem0104

AF is due on OH bday 30th Aug.....will be testing 1st sept if doesnt show! Very impatient!! FX to all!!! xx


----------



## Hippiechick

Can you put me down for 8th Sept- although it maybe a couple of days either way- Really hoping that this will be our month as it's our 8th cycle now- don't want to go past it as I'm 35 the end of Sept and want to be pg before then!! Also trying to plan our wedding and don't want to be pregnant bride!!

I'm determined not to symptom spot this time! FX for everyone. x


----------



## mommy2be1003

Il be testing sept 3rd... Seems sooo far away!! Wish me luck!!
Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome ladies! I will update the list this afternoon when I get to work since my husband is impatiently waiting for the computer.


----------



## Bells81

I will be testing 1st September! You can put me down :)


----------



## dort

September 4th :)
Im CD3!!! Hoping this month is it!


----------



## jeoestreich

The list is update. Good luck ladies and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hoping cycle goes back to normal after Soy so sept 3rd for me! xoxo


----------



## caity86

Heloo :D I'll be testing on the 4th of September :D Wedding anniversary end of August so would be lovely to have a BFP just after it :D


----------



## jeoestreich

That would be awesome if your got your :bfp: for your anniversary. That is what I was hoping for last month but it did not happen.


----------



## wish4ababy

Put me down for... umm... around Sept 14th I guess, very irregular cycles!! That's my oldest nephews 2nd bday and would be lovely to have my own bundle of joy to add to the ever growing family. Fingers crossed tightly for everyone!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I soooo hope I'll be testing in September!! Ovulation is nowhere in sight for this cycle (currently cd48) so I'm wishing that AF would hurry up and get here so I can start a new cycle - one that I'll ovulate in!! My 30th bday is Sept 28 so that would be an amazing present!! :cloud9: So no testing date for me yet, but I will let you know!!

Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

Lisa, I will put you under the unknown and then you can just let me know. Good luck and hopefully you O soon. :D


----------



## Lisa92881

jeoestreich said:


> Lisa, I will put you under the unknown and then you can just let me know. Good luck and hopefully you O soon. :D

Perfect, thanks!! Another month under "unknown" - I better get to actually test this time! :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

Hopefully you will. :D Are you doing anything extra to try and bring on the O?


----------



## Jaybug0115

Add me in for the 1st of August! If the :witch: don't get me first! Sometimes she is early. Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## Lisa92881

jeoestreich said:


> Hopefully you will. :D Are you doing anything extra to try and bring on the O?

No, I'm afraid to mess up my cycles any more than they already are, so I'm just waiting it out. :dohh: I went to the dr at the end of June and she told me to temp for 3 months and come back in September. My charts (there better be more than one, haha) will most likely show I'm not ovulating. So, I guess Clomid or other such meds may be in my future. :shrug: On a positive note, I feel kinda chill about my cycles until then, kind of like I'm just waiting to make the big move at that appointment.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I should be the 1st (ish) :) my birthday on the 10th ... that'd be great and would make my birthday .. no make my year :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs.B. said:


> I should be the 1st (ish) :) my birthday on the 10th ... that'd be great and would make my birthday .. no make my year :thumbup:

Yay for September birthdays! I would give up any other birthday present to get my :bfp:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa92881 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I should be the 1st (ish) :) my birthday on the 10th ... that'd be great and would make my birthday .. no make my year :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for September birthdays! I would give up any other birthday present to get my :bfp:Click to expand...

Most definately!!!


----------



## lemondrops

Unless I get a :bfp: this month, I will be testing on September 18


----------



## Amber1098

7th September please!! :)


----------



## Baby_Love11

I'll be testing on Sept. 11th. (Who am I kidding, I'll probably test five times before that, but that's when I expect AF.)


----------



## Lisa92881

Baby_Love11 said:


> I'll be testing on Sept. 11th. (Who am I kidding, I'll probably test five times before that, but that's when I expect AF.)

:haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Baby_Love11 said:


> I'll be testing on Sept. 11th. (Who am I kidding, I'll probably test five times before that, but that's when I expect AF.)

:rofl:


----------



## messymommy

I'll jump on board! I am on CD6 now and taking Clomid 50mg days 5-9. I should O on CD16 which is Aug.20 and that would put me to test on Sept 3rd I believe.


----------



## jeoestreich

Alright...I have updated the list. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## jeoestreich

Bumping this up! Come join in the fun. :D


----------



## Esdee

Loving the start of fertile cm!! :happydance: Watch out DH!!! 

I am feeling so incredibly positive and excited for this cycle, FC this is the last one!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am starting to feel good about this month also. Hopefully I will get that sticky bean.


----------



## Esdee

Bring it!! Lots of baby dust to you hun! :dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks...you too!


----------



## jeoestreich

Just bumping this up so it doesn't get lost. LOL


----------



## Lisa92881

Come on ladies!! I want a friend with me under "unknown"!! :haha:


----------



## jeoestreich

Maybe I will change unknown to to be determine. :D


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: Sounds more professional.


----------



## avidwriter15

Sept 7th is what FF is saying - but I will probably start on the first because I am a POAS addict!


----------



## shiara

hello ladies... plz add me here.. im curently on cd 5...so will be testing on september 5th (if the witch doesn't drop by to say hello)... its my 2nd wedding anniversary in september 26,, so i cant think of a better gift for me n Dh... fingers crossed ladies :)


----------



## caity86

how all u ladies doin? is it just me or is this month lasting FOREVER??!!!! roll on september!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

caity86 said:


> how all u ladies doin? is it just me or is this month lasting FOREVER??!!!! roll on september!!!

:haha: Yes this month, and this cycle, are lasting FOR-E-VER!!!! :dohh:


----------



## jeoestreich

This month is going on forever and I am only on CD5.


----------



## Lily7

Can I join? I don't have a date yet but I am deffo out for august as I didn't ovulate :( I will update you with a date as soon as I know x


----------



## jeoestreich

You sure can. I will add your name. Just let me know and I will switch it. Hopefully this round of Clomid with have you ovulating.


----------



## Lily7

Thankyou, I hope so, I see your on clomid too, what mg are you on and what days? What cd are you? Sorry for all the questions! Lol


----------



## jeoestreich

I am taking 50mg on CD 5-9. I am on CD 5 right now. No worries about the question. I am pretty much an open book and nothing is really TMI for me. LOL


----------



## Lily7

lol thanks I'm the same, I am on day 2 of 7 of provera, once af comes I will be taking clomid 100mg this time, this will be my second round, I hope we will be lucky and get our bfp's! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Hopefully! That would be great.


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> Can I join? I don't have a date yet but I am deffo out for august as I didn't ovulate :( I will update you with a date as soon as I know x

Yay!! I've been wishing for a friend with me under "TBD"!! :happydance:


----------



## ceejie

Can you add me? I have no idea of the date as I didn't Ov this cycle, but fingers crossed I will soon and be testing in Sept!


----------



## jeoestreich

No problem! Good luck!


----------



## ceejie

Lily7 said:


> Can I join? I don't have a date yet but I am deffo out for august as I didn't ovulate :( I will update you with a date as soon as I know x

I didn't either! Hopefully September is a better month for us! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

ceejie said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I don't have a date yet but I am deffo out for august as I didn't ovulate :( I will update you with a date as soon as I know x
> 
> I didn't either! Hopefully September is a better month for us! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, screw August and it's anovulatory cycle. Onto September!! :winkwink:


----------



## ceejie

Lisa92881 said:


> ceejie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I don't have a date yet but I am deffo out for august as I didn't ovulate :( I will update you with a date as soon as I know x
> 
> I didn't either! Hopefully September is a better month for us! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, screw August and it's anovulatory cycle. Onto September!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Who needs August anyways  Bring on September so we can conceive some June babies!


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm in on September 1st unless AF shows up first. I'm hoping and crossing my fingers I can be patient to wait that long! That is if DH decides to show up for BDing...could be waiting another month! :growlmad: but thats a whole other story...


----------



## Lily7

ceejie said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ceejie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I don't have a date yet but I am deffo out for august as I didn't ovulate :( I will update you with a date as soon as I know x
> 
> I didn't either! Hopefully September is a better month for us! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, screw August and it's anovulatory cycle. Onto September!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Who needs August anyways  Bring on September so we can conceive some June babies!Click to expand...

hehe hopefully its a lucky month for us girls!! and I'm glad I am not up there under to be determined on my own aswell!


----------



## welshpandora

Count me in as a TBD !!:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

welshpandora said:


> Count me in as a TBD !!:happydance:

TBD is the place to be!!! Oh, and it rhymes! :haha:


----------



## SockriTease

September 11th *fingers crossed* :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread update! Hopefully we get a lot of :bfp: this month.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi, i'm Sept 8th :) Fingers Crossed :)


----------



## PandaLuv31

Can u please add me to the list? I think I should O around 1st week of September, so I think I will test on September 12th. Thanks for adding me & fx'd for all of us! :dance::dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

No problem ladies. Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies can u add me for 10th September please


----------



## jeoestreich

Chart is updated! Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## SLH

May I please be added to the 10th?


----------



## jeoestreich

Yes you may!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey i would love to join :)

Hopefully this is it for us..sending lots of babydust your way and my way girls xx

got a long way to wait - hopefully testing somewhere(if not early) around 15th xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Baby dust to you also!


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi :D may I join?

Witch got me tonight :( booo :( So I'll be testing September friday the 16th of september, seems yearssss away from cycle day 1 though!

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## sle133

Im hoping Sept will be my month aswell...Sept 6th i will be testing x


----------



## jeoestreich

Welcome ladies! Lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## jeoestreich

Bumping this up so it doesn't get lost. :D


----------



## bradandjane

im testing sept 1st this is so exciting to share this journey


----------



## bradandjane

please put me down for the 1st september


----------



## jeoestreich

Add you! Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## bradandjane

thank you hun BABY DUST TO U


----------



## CMIL

Please can I join? I am 2dpo. Trying for my second after having my son in April 2010. We werent actually due to start trying until December but last month I convinced myself I was, I had so many strong symptoms but I wasnt. Shortly after my brother in law took his life and that has changed everything. We dont want to wait until December, we want a little shining light now. Why wait for something so precious?


----------



## CMIL

Oh and 1st September for me please. Due period between 28th and 31st august.

Trying not to symptom spot as last month proved it doesnt mean a blooming jot! :-(


----------



## CMIL

Oh and 1st September for me please. Due period between 28th and 31st august.

Trying not to symptom spot as last month proved it doesnt mean a blooming jot! :-(


----------



## jeoestreich

Sure, no problem. Good luck and lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## caity86

how is everyone doin? I cant beleive Im only CD12...this is lasting too long!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

caity86 said:


> how is everyone doin? I cant beleive Im only CD12...this is lasting too long!

I'm only CD6, this week has felt really slow, but i feel excited this month, i think it's since i joined this forum, i have new hope :)


----------



## caity86

Longing2bAMum said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doin? I cant beleive Im only CD12...this is lasting too long!
> 
> I'm only CD6, this week has felt really slow, but i feel excited this month, i think it's since i joined this forum, i have new hope :)Click to expand...


Yeh this forum helps so much everyone is lovely :) :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey gals!! Can you put me down for Sept. 12th??... FX for all!!!


----------



## SLH

Longing2bAMum said:


> caity86 said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doin? I cant beleive Im only CD12...this is lasting too long!
> 
> I'm only CD6, this week has felt really slow, but i feel excited this month, i think it's since i joined this forum, i have new hope :)Click to expand...

I'm on cd1 and this week is going to seem like a year :(


----------



## SLH

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey gals!! Can you put me down for Sept. 12th??... FX for all!!!

Sorry af got you :( 

Your cycles are just like mine. We have af at the same time it seems. The only difference is I ovulate later. I hope you get your bfp soon! :bfp:


----------



## babydeabreu

I'm on CD5 so im on the long boat with you guys....feels like foreverrrr!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am on CD 9 and it is going by really slowly. Ugh....


----------



## avidwriter15

CD10 for me - the only thing making it go faster is the SMEP - at least I have something to look at every other day instead of 2W at a time!


----------



## SLH

avidwriter15 said:


> CD10 for me - the only thing making it go faster is the SMEP - at least I have something to look at every other day instead of 2W at a time!

I can't wait to start the SMEP again this month. I'm on cd1 so I have a long time to go :(


----------



## Esdee

1 dpo today... YAY! :happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome!


----------



## Lily7

I'm not even at CD1 yet arrghhh! lol last day of provera today though :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Bumping this so it doesn't get lost. :D Hope every well is doing well. I am waiting to ovulate which should happen in the next eight days or so.


----------



## babydeabreu

jeoestreich said:


> Bumping this so it doesn't get lost. :D Hope every well is doing well. I am waiting to ovulate which should happen in the next eight days or so.

good luck hun :) xx:happydance:


----------



## Lily7

bumping it for you jeoestreich :)


----------



## wish4ababy

God this cycle is taking aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages!!! Hows everyone getting on? :)


----------



## laura1981

I am not out yet but at this rate i will still be testing in September!! good luck everyone xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Just let me know laura what date you want to be added to. :D Good luck


----------



## laura1981

Thanks Jeo i guess hit me up for the 1st but you never know i will hopefully know one way or another before then xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Hopefully I do not have to add you to September. :D


----------



## CMIL

Well I am 4dpo and I have the 'symptoms' of lots of wind and some period, pinching type pain down there. Have had it since 2dpo but I got these feelings last month around the same time and I wasnt so not reading too much into it.


----------



## laura1981

jeoestreich said:


> Hopefully I do not have to add you to September. :D

i will keep you updated xx


----------



## jeoestreich

I always look for difference between my cycles. If something is different, I usually get excited about it. LOL I try really hard not to read into it but damn it...I want my baby.


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi can you add me to the 14th sept please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies. I'm testing around August 31st/September 1st. AF was late last month 5 days so hopefully this month she's late for a reason!


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, Can you put me down for the 9th September please. x


----------



## C.armywife

Im testing Sept. 1...


----------



## wish4ababy

Yay I'm no longer alone on sept 14th!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I am updating the thread now! Hopefully we get a whole lot of :bfp: this month. Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## cckarting

i'm on cd 3, i think i'll test around the 18th of next month!


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome and good luck to you!


----------



## baby5hopeful

hey wish4ababy, how long are your cycles mine are either 30 or 31 day cycles, lets hope the 14th is a lucky day for us xxxxx :winkwink:


----------



## babydeabreu

morning ladies..so today is day 1...temping and opks start today..14 days from now i shall be ovulating....count down begins, sending you all babydust xxx 

:)


----------



## madkitty

woohoo I goty smiley face today so lots of action to do - can you add me please for 3rd september - I go on hols 24th for a week so its going to make my 2ww a lot easier :blush:

Baby dust to us all this month :happydance:


----------



## x_Placebo_x

_Could you add me for the 19th September, as AF is due that day 

Thank you _


----------



## notmommyyet

Ill be testing the first. And probably the 5 days b4 it. A little crazy I know. But arent we all? lol


----------



## AlvysGrl

Hello, may I join? I will be testing on the 11th of Sept. First round of clomid this month FX


----------



## marmar

Please add me on for September 16:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amommy

Getting so excited to watch this thread unfold and see how many of us get our BFP+++++!! Good luck to everyone on their big O's!

Oh guess I didn't add myself.. haha what a dork.. I will be due AF on September 8th, but will probably test sooner!


----------



## seanelle

Can i join???? will be testing september 3rd

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

And wishing :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:'s for everyone


----------



## oneluv804

Hi please add me to the list I am due for af on the 2nd but I am going to wait till 6th. I had a mc last month so I am a little on edge this month....baby dust to all!! fxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## jeoestreich

Hey Ladies...I will update the thread in the morning. Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Hope85

Hi ladies, i'm 4dpo and going to test on the 1st September if AF does arrive before then. My fingers are crossed for everyone. This TWW is taking so long. xxxx


----------



## laura1981

Hi the witch finally got me so i will be testing again 18th September please add me xxx


----------



## Esdee

5dpo today! How is everyone feeling? I'm getting a few 'symptoms' but i know it's way too early for any of that!!

Super sticky babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## BBSJBJ

The witch finally got me well over a week late :wacko: so fx for September! Please add me for the 17th :flower:


----------



## jeoestreich

Updating the thread right now. Good luck ladies. I should ovulate on Tuesday or Wednesday so then I will be in the dreaded TWW.


----------



## Lyric716

Hi ladies

I am 10 DPO and tested this morning with FRER and it was negative and would love to join you for September. I will be testing on Sept 18th.


Mom to 5 year old Sydney and my little angel Sean who went to heaven in March at 19 months.


----------



## DBZ34

Can I join you ladies? AF is just leaving these parts and I'm ready to TTC! I'm looking to test on Sept 16th. Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Lily7

Hey I still don't have a date for you yet as af hasn't shown yet grr!

I am running the august testing thread and am sending a few of the girls who the witch showed up for your way! Hope that's ok! X


----------



## amiii

Heeey jeo! im so sorry to hear that but hey cheer up new month new opportunities! :hugs:

i hope i can join i will be testing the 5th :) hugs and good luck to everyone!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## amommy

Come on girls, this will be our month!! New beginnings in september!


----------



## amommy

Jeo, I am right behind you, I should O between thu-sat.. Not sure if it will be earlier since I took soy this month!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Today was a good day. DH has been away for work. Last month he flew home for the wknd in time for O. This month he was gonna fly home this wknd to BD but would be gone 2 days before my O date. Surprise, he came home today to stay!!!! Got a job close to home starting tomorrow. Now I can dtd when the time is right!!!!


----------



## amommy

Yay that is great news!! So when will your test date be?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I should O on Mon or maybe before then. I'm guessing around Sept. 11 I should be 12dpo. AF is still lingering so I can't even practice BD!!


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, can I join you please? I plan to test on 18th Sept. FXed for BFPs for Sept!! :) xx


----------



## Hippiechick

Hooray - had my smiley face on OPK last night - that means that AF is due on 5th Sept -so my date needs to be moved back a little please! TWW starts again! 

FX for everyone on here. xx


----------



## Lyric716

Hey Kasey C, we will be testing on the same day. I really hope that we all have positive September's.


----------



## froliky2011

I am testing in or around September 15th. Baby dust to all of us!!!!


----------



## butterflies3

Could I please join?? This is my 13th cycle:wacko: and I should be testing on the 6th, will start my OPKs this week and will most likely OV Friday or Saturday. I had the HSG test last week and the doctor said everything looked great and even said I "should" conceive this month:happydance: I sure hope he is right!!!!

:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## pink mum

can u add me for sep 25


----------



## Lily7

AF is here! woohoo....please change me from date unknown to 21st September, thankyou x


----------



## pink mum

lolz lilly u look so happy for that,mine is due tomorrow,but i know she will b here by tomorrow


----------



## 9babiesgone

cna you put me down for september 1st?


----------



## Lily7

I am! because my first round of clomid didnt work so I had to induce af with provera, onto round 2 of clomid I hope and pray it makes me ovulate this time...


On the other hand I hope yours doesn't show and you get a bfp instead! x


----------



## pink mum

thanx lilly,...so r ugoing to increase the dose


----------



## Lily7

yeah the first round they had me on 50mg this time I am taking 100mg so fingers crossed, thanks x


----------



## pink mum

all the best:hugs:


----------



## Lily7

thank you! same to you :) x


----------



## Blizzard

Hi all :) may I join? Testing on 22nd of September, just gone out for August so hoping next month will be my month! Best of luck to all you ladies! It's a long wait... might get a cup of tea :coffee: xxx


----------



## jeoestreich

Updating the thread now! Good luck ladies.


----------



## PG5K

Bit late but can I join for the 1st September? :) I'm trying to wait till just before my AF to test as this is my first proper month of TTC.


----------



## G x

Hi can I be added please I'll be testing september 25th.

Thanks G x


----------



## jeoestreich

No problems ladies. :D Good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!! : ) :dust: right back at you!


----------



## kasey c

Lyric716 said:


> Hey Kasey C, we will be testing on the same day. I really hope that we all have positive September's.

Thanks and hi Lyric :flower: I really hope we all have BFPs! :) x


----------



## Sarz86

Hi, Can I join too please?
This is my 2nd month ttc, testing 6th September  x


----------



## laylasmummy

5th September, 9th month ttc. x


----------



## rdy4number2

Looks like I'm gonna be joining this thread soon.


----------



## Amandamb1108

September 5th tester here!


----------



## Crystal5483

Sept 4th for me! I have been trying off and on since Oct 2010.


----------



## charliekitty

Im testing 2nd or 3rd! =) <3


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Goldy

Am testing on sept 20th


----------



## mommyswn

can i join please im on cd 5


----------



## amc2087

Can I join you guys.
Will be testing on 7th September, done all I can for this month so just a long wait in store for me


----------



## mandyt

Can I join?? I will be testing around 1st.....my 1st tww since MMC in July and ovulation was 4 days later than the usual....but fingers crossed we:sex::sex:enough to catch it!! 

Ive got af pains already so dont know if its cos my cycle is messed up after mmc or not...ill have to wait and see 

xx

Good luck to everybody xxxxxxx


----------



## laura1981

Hi All, i am on CD 6 and started OPK tests today need to see if i am a) ovulating at all and b) when lol wish me luck will be testing 18th September providing AF doesnt get me before then xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Can I join in?? I am 2dpo today and on an all natural cycle! I plan on testing September 1st which will be 10dpo:) My last cycle was 33 days (but on clomid), so I am guessing AF is due around September 3rd...


----------



## Shorty88

Can I join I'm testing the 5th sept if I can wait that long


----------



## notmommyyet

This 2ww is killing me. thats all I have to say.


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too notmommy!! :hugs:


----------



## hopingwishing

testing on the 4th. .. and for everyday before it starting at 6dpo... but anyway.. this is my month. i used opks, we had sex on the right day:) i'm wearing moonstone and rose quartz, been taking my prenatal vitamins, ovulated on my birthday, and the name i've chosen for a girl (which i imagine it wil be due to family history) is lily.. i looked up the meaning of lilies and theyre the may flower and my due date would be may 9th:) this has to be it<3


----------



## butterflies3

WOW hopingwishing! Sounds like a very good cycle for you:thumbup:


----------



## Hippiechick

laylasmummy said:


> 5th September, 9th month ttc. x

We're testing the same day- I'm on my 8th cycle. x


----------



## POASFiend

I'm testing Sept 9. Can you add me as well? 

POSITIVE thoughts everyone. It seems everyone I know is pregnant or just had a baby.


----------



## Chembolina

ill be testing the 2nd sept!! :) xxxxx


----------



## KatCrazy

Hi can you add me please for the 2nd September, I will be testing if AF hasn't got me by then.x good luck and fingers crossed for all!


----------



## bubbamaking

Hi ladies can u ass me for the 19th please on to 18 month ttc we go baby dust to all prayin for a june baby now which cud be lucky has its the month me and husband met 7 years ago xxx


----------



## l.e.d.

PLease add me for Sept 5th!! I have a great feeling this month, as it's the first time I've gotten a positive opk!
Good luck to all!!!

Been TTC for 14months, on 2nd cycle with clomid 100mg CD 5-9.


----------



## 9babiesgone

:dust: and good luck everyone!! i am 4dpo and just waiting for the day to come! to test!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Hey ladies....I will update the thread later tonight. Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust.


----------



## w2bpg

Ok so I O-ed early! So I will be testing on the 1st instead of the 4th. If af doesn't get me before then fx.


----------



## jeoestreich

So everything is updated. If I missed you or messed up your date let me know. Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust


----------



## liltrouble

I'm due on the 3rd or 4th so i will probably test on the 1st :) add me


----------



## jeoestreich

No problem. Good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## amiii

good luck to u too jeo! remember me? we were sort of buddies last cycle. lets hope this one is ours! :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

I do remember you. I am 1 dpo right now. I ovulated two days earlier then expected. Hopefully this is our month.


----------



## amiii

yeah lets hope so. im 3dpo but the TWW is killing me. during the days im fine but when i dont have anything to do i start obsessing


----------



## jeoestreich

I know what you mean. I hate the TWW. It sucks big time.


----------



## amiii

jeoestreich said:


> I know what you mean. I hate the TWW. It sucks big time.

i tell myself to relax but i just cant i mean its impossible! sometimes i feel just fine and sometimes i just want to poas but know its just stupid and waste of money and time!


----------



## KatCrazy

Oops got my dates mixed up! Can you change me from the 2nd to the 3rd please.
:dohh:


----------



## helsurf

Hi there, can i join? AF is due sept 8th 

fingers crossed for everyone x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

why is this 2ww dragging on?


----------



## IssyBea

Can you put me down for 26 sept testing please


----------



## POASFiend

jeoestreich---wow what did you get yourself into here??? The list is long. You got your work cut out for you.


----------



## jeoestreich

Hey, I think it is fun with more people. I really do not mind.


----------



## 9babiesgone

YOu are so sweet jeo!! 

thanks for doing the thread.


----------



## jeoestreich

You are welcome and thank you!


----------



## 9babiesgone

np sweetie. :hugs:

:dust: for all the ladies in this thread.


----------



## CountryDarlin

TTC #1...hoping this is our month! Can you add me to Sept 15th please? thanks!


----------



## jeoestreich

No problem! Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## IssyBea

Thanks for adding me I am last tester. Hope we all get our BFP's this month. Goodluck and baby dust for all


----------



## Miss D

Hey will you put me down for the 5th please?

Good luck and :dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## jelly tots

Hey guys, i'm now out for this month so thought would join to keep the good thoughts going. Plus nice to see others getting their bfps.

My af is actually due the 1st October as I have wonderfully long 38 day on average cycles, but plan to test the last day of Sept onwards. 
Would be fabulous if this month was it as it is my 2nd wedding anniversry on the 3rd October, and hubster will actually be at home as we now have our new posting and he is finally out of trade training for his retrade on commission.
Thinking of nice ways to tell him on our anniversary if we are lucky. Will be awful to keep it a secret until then if I do manage to find out beforehand but would be worth it to see his reaction.

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## caity86

witch got me already!!! boo :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry caity!!


afm getting hot flashes. I am 6dpo, and getting a ton of them. alogn with dizziness, cramping, bloating, boobs have gotten a tad bigger, backache, twinges.

I dont know sounding good so far. and having a ton of cm, creamy cm.

? does it sound promising?


----------



## Lyric716

Hi Ladies

So I am out for TTC in September...seems I have some Bacteria that is only tested for in Fertility clinics called Mycoplasma and it prevents implantation as well as miscarriages. AND my AMH test came back VERY low at 7 so it looks like I will be doing Gonal F Injections since I have such a low Egg Reserve....geez, I'm only 37 this just doesn't seem fair. 

Good luck to you all for September and I wish you all BFP's. Here's hoping I can try in October


----------



## pink mum

good afternoon girls


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies may I join you? I am testing september 6th


----------



## jeoestreich

Updated the thread!

Caity86~That sucks that the :witch already got you. Good luck and lots of baby dust for you for October

Lyric~That sucks. Good luck to you so you can start trying really soon.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

jeoestreich said:


> Updated the thread!
> 
> Caity86~That sucks that the :witch already got you. Good luck and lots of baby dust for you for October
> 
> Lyric~That sucks. Good luck to you so you can start trying really soon.

Thank you=) Im hoping the 6th I get a BFP


----------



## RBurnett

Im due AF on the 3rd September!! x


----------



## POASFiend

WE need a real big dust storm (baby dust that is).


----------



## jeoestreich

We do! The biggest one BnB has ever seen. ;)


----------



## bradandjane

i caved and tested this morning BFN im starting to get upset cause i know i wont be lucky enough


----------



## ChristinaG

I'm testing September 5th!
Can you add me too!?


----------



## POASFiend

Positive thoughts jane_


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can u put me down for the 28th?


----------



## amiii

How are u all ladies feeling? tww is dragging and time just doesn't want to pass. im really hoping this is our month :) :dust:


----------



## LivForHim

can i join? i am new to this! this is my first time ever joining a thread! i will be testing Sept.14th!


----------



## Karlee

I am testing Sept. 3rd can you please add me?


----------



## Coleey

Could I please join? Testing on the 22nd September!  
Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## amommy

Can you please change my test date to 9-7-11, of course i will be testing sooner, but that is when my next AF is due now.. O was a couple days early


----------



## Geegees

Can you change mine from 1st to 3rd please! :)


----------



## Bells81

Hi!

I am 9dpo today and have got my :bfp: !!!

I was due to test 1st september but caved and have been testing since 7dpo!!!

Good luck to everyone else!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Geegees

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## camerashy

Hi af shud be due 1st sept.....


----------



## camerashy

Bells81 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am 9dpo today and have got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I was due to test 1st september but caved and have been testing since 7dpo!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi girlies, well something really strange happened to me last night..............im meant to be fertile between 27th aug till the 1st sept and we bd last night like really got on it (sorry for tmi) and after we both were satisfied i laid down for abit then went to the bathroom, i had like loads of clear jelly type stuff (i dont mean sperm) and it had a twinge of dark red in it, i think it was blood, i then went to bed and woke up in the night with a very strong sharp cramp in the very lower abdominal, then when i woke this morning i still have loads of clear jelly, do you think i have ovulated early, this is the first month we have decided just to chill and have sex as and when as we have been tryin since oct and i have been getting stressed about it, so we decided this month we would just have sex maybe once or twice during ovulation and see what happens, advice please ladies i would really appreciate it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Bells81 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am 9dpo today and have got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I was due to test 1st september but caved and have been testing since 7dpo!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

congrats hun Have a H&H 9 months


----------



## 9babiesgone

congrats bell81!


----------



## G x

Bells81 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am 9dpo today and have got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I was due to test 1st september but caved and have been testing since 7dpo!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

:bfp: Congratulations.. Happy & health 9 months..

Hopefully the good luck spreads through this thread.

G x


----------



## PandaLuv31

Bells81 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am 9dpo today and have got my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I was due to test 1st september but caved and have been testing since 7dpo!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Great news, Bells!!!:happydance: Congratulations!:yipee:


----------



## tbwells2

Testing on the 10th!! FX!!


----------



## pink mum

wow bells congratulations,1st bfp wow,happy andhealthy 9 months


----------



## IssyBea

Big fat congratulations bells really happy for ya.

I am still last to be testing so hopefully loads of bfps before then.


----------



## Sarz86

Congrats!!!x


----------



## 9babiesgone

anyone else cramping a lot at 7dpo?


----------



## StarrySkies

Can you put me down for the 5th please :)

Good Luck everybody :dust::dust:

x


----------



## LunaRamona

Hi! I'll be testing on the 10th, can you add me please?

Good luck to all!


----------



## amiii

Congraaaaats bells for the first bfp!! :D


----------



## jeoestreich

Updating thread now! Good luck ladies!!

Bells81~Congrats on your :bfp:. Have a Happy and Healthy Nine Months!!


----------



## LivForHim

well....I am a little closer to the big O! cd10 for me! won't be long now!! we just got a puppy today, so hopefully that will help me to get through to testing!! ;)
Congrats to the BFP!! Good Luck Ladies!!


----------



## avidwriter15

9babiesgone said:


> anyone else cramping a lot at 7dpo?

yes been cramping with sharp aches where my right ovary is - since about 4 dpo


----------



## avidwriter15

baby5hopeful said:


> hi girlies, well something really strange happened to me last night..............im meant to be fertile between 27th aug till the 1st sept and we bd last night like really got on it (sorry for tmi) and after we both were satisfied i laid down for abit then went to the bathroom, i had like loads of clear jelly type stuff (i dont mean sperm) and it had a twinge of dark red in it, i think it was blood, i then went to bed and woke up in the night with a very strong sharp cramp in the very lower abdominal, then when i woke this morning i still have loads of clear jelly, do you think i have ovulated early, this is the first month we have decided just to chill and have sex as and when as we have been tryin since oct and i have been getting stressed about it, so we decided this month we would just have sex maybe once or twice during ovulation and see what happens, advice please ladies i would really appreciate it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

had this as well - now I am at 8 DPO and waiting to test - have had other symptoms pop up as well. fxed :dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Bells!!


----------



## Mel3432

I think I may start testing around the 18 add me!!


----------



## foquita

can i join? i'm going to be testing on the 10th i think :happydance:


----------



## katherinegrey

loving that there is a bfp already!! :) congrats!


----------



## jodi_19

I will be testing on the 8th!


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats on ur bfp xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

avidwriter15 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> anyone else cramping a lot at 7dpo?
> 
> yes been cramping with sharp aches where my right ovary is - since about 4 dpoClick to expand...

glad to know I am not the only one. maybe we both will get our :bfp:


----------



## lazandkiko21

I just started cramping today. Its very mild though. The 2 week wait suck!!! Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## Lilicat

Could I be added on the 11th?


----------



## cazi77

Hiya Please can I join in 8th Sept. How are we all. I've not had the best month my D/H got a stomach bug 2 days before I ovulated!! He is so desperate for a baby we dtd but I'm not convinced about the quality of his sperm!! Gutted of all the days in the month!! At least we tried!!! Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## IssyBea

My dh has got a tummy bug too but thank goodness Im not o'ing yet.

Got my fingers crossed for you cazi77


----------



## Amber1098

My af is due September 10th..my lo 3rd birthday..hoping it will bring some luck!! X


----------



## laura1981

Never thought i would say tis but i wanna be in the 2ww again doing opks 2 times a day now fingers crossed of ov soon


----------



## Juliet11

testing 9/10, please add me!!!!

baby dust to all!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

laura1981 said:


> Never thought i would say tis but i wanna be in the 2ww again doing opks 2 times a day now fingers crossed of ov soon

I was just thinking the same thing! :haha: I have a long wait since I won't be testing till towards the end of the month depending on when I ov...


----------



## whigfield

Will probably test on the 8-10th (though undoubtedly I will test sooner!!) :)


----------



## IssyBea

RNTTC - we will be testing around same time. I hate the wait, Im sure time never went this slowly before I started ttc.


----------



## DBZ34

I think I'm going to be Ov-ing soon and DH is coming down with something! How frustrating!! I was thinking about trying to get him to BD anyway, but part of me feels guilty. The other part...well, she's more interested in his sperm and guilt doesn't factor in. Which will win? Hmm.


----------



## IssyBea

Ha ha ha I am the same aren't we wicked wives lol. Bless em


----------



## Lily7

DBZ34 said:


> I think I'm going to be Ov-ing soon and DH is coming down with something! How frustrating!! I was thinking about trying to get him to BD anyway, but part of me feels guilty. The other part...well, she's more interested in his sperm and guilt doesn't factor in. Which will win? Hmm.

haha I was the same last month when my husband was sick! :haha:


----------



## kittymarie

Id love to join! testing September 10th :)


----------



## IssyBea

Good luck kittymarie


----------



## RNTTC2011

Issy, this is the hardest wait now that we are in the swing of TTC! I'm wondering if giving my DH a schedule of when I need him especially would help or hurt the process?? Probably hurt... he still feels pressure when I tell him I need him, but I do my very best to get him in the mood!


----------



## IssyBea

My dh really doesn't understand it all bless 'im so I just plan when we need to do it then iniciate it. I think some things are best left to us.
I can't wait ti be in two but I know when I get there I will find it really hard not to test. Take each day as it comes I think. I am so impatient this is killing me.


----------



## jeoestreich

Alright ladies...I will update the thread later on in the day. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mom22boys

I should be able to test around Sept 10 that will make me 13 DPO!


----------



## rdy4number2

jeoestreich said:


> Alright ladies...I will update the thread later on in the day. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!

I'm gonna be testing again September 30. Please add me. :) :flower:


----------



## C.armywife

Im out... Stupid :witch:


----------



## avidwriter15

9babiesgone said:


> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> anyone else cramping a lot at 7dpo?
> 
> yes been cramping with sharp aches where my right ovary is - since about 4 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> glad to know I am not the only one. maybe we both will get our :bfp:Click to expand...

I hope so! Testing again tomorrow - due for AF between 9.4 - 9.7 but tomorrow will be 10 DPO... so hoping for the best!!


----------



## Arisa

I test on the 12th of September thats 13dpo, any earlier and it will be negative due to the tests I have on me, god willing this is the month but if not then I test again in October :)

All the best ladies xoxoxo :hug: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## camerashy

I'm 10dpo and still getting bfn's :( starting to think my predictions on sig will be right .........not a bad thing but just want it to happen now and not in 2 cycles time , hows every1else?


----------



## 9babiesgone

avidwriter15 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> anyone else cramping a lot at 7dpo?
> 
> yes been cramping with sharp aches where my right ovary is - since about 4 dpoClick to expand...




avidwriter15 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidwriter15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> anyone else cramping a lot at 7dpo?
> 
> yes been cramping with sharp aches where my right ovary is - since about 4 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> glad to know I am not the only one. maybe we both will get our :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! Testing again tomorrow - due for AF between 9.4 - 9.7 but tomorrow will be 10 DPO... so hoping for the best!!Click to expand...

I hope we are both knocked up. fxed for us, and everyone in this thread.


----------



## amommy

Please change my test day to the 10th, finally ovulated thank you


----------



## bubbamaking

I'm only on cd 6 come on wanna be past ovulation ha ha xx


----------



## quail

can you add me please,will be testing around the 24th,thanks.xxx


----------



## Coopers_mummy

Would love to join in. Put me down for 10th September please. Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Coleey

Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

hi everyone. i should be testing on september 3, if af doesn't show on the 31st. would you mind if i join you?


----------



## IssyBea

Ooh duckytwins that's really soon good luck honey not long to wait now. We have already got one bfp on this thread so fxd this is a lucky one


----------



## Angel baby

I'd like to join you! I'm due on 9/10 for testing.


----------



## disneybelle25

hello all! I'm not 100% sure when I am due on, last af was 6th Aug but that was the first af after my mmc and af is usally the 2nd or 3rd of each month so it wasn't that late. assuming it is due on the 5th - 6th I'll be trying to not test with an expensive test until the 5th - but hey have ics on their way so will use those before then!!
so...put me down for the 5th if thats ok??


----------



## wish4ababy

baby5hopeful said:


> hey wish4ababy, how long are your cycles mine are either 30 or 31 day cycles, lets hope the 14th is a lucky day for us xxxxx :winkwink:

Hey, mine are usually about 38 days, but last month it was 45. Was so disappointed as we really thought we had done it :( 

So I just guessed 14th as thats my nephew Indi's 2nd birthday so I'm hoping he'll bring us some luck!! Best of luck to you this month as well xxx :thumbup:

And MASSIVE congrats to Bells!!! Have a H&H 9 months!! 

So I used Agnus Castus for the 1st 14 days of my cycle to try and regulate my periods to a normal 28days. I'd be happy with a BFN if my cycles were shorter! Well, not "happy" exactly..... but at least with a regular cycle we'd have a much better chance of making our little miracle happen lol!! 

Hows everyone getting on? FX and baby dust to all!! _*Sticky beans!!!*_ xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

I am 7dpo today and had a temp dip this morning!!! 
My chart is in my siggy!
Maybe implantation.....:shrug:


----------



## sweet83

count me in.. i am 3 dpo... AF due sep10th ..

hope witch wont get me this time..

baby dust to u all :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

thank you! i'm not holding my breath, though :( 

i think the excitement of all the pg symptoms that i was experiencing (nausea, cramps, backache, etc) just got squashed today. i found a lump in my lower right abdomen yesterday and i went to the dr. today. he thinks it's a hernia... :cry:



IssyBea said:


> Ooh duckytwins that's really soon good luck honey not long to wait now. We have already got one bfp on this thread so fxd this is a lucky one


----------



## jeoestreich

I am updating the thread now. Good luck and lots of baby dust! I am hoping we have a lot of :bfp: this month.


----------



## liltrouble

I will be 8dpo tomorrow and going to test! Eeek. I really want to test right now but know the night pee won't be good :/. I want to just to see hababa


----------



## janine0187

1dpo tomorrow. Will be testing on 12th September.


----------



## jeoestreich

Right now I am 6 dpo and the next week needs to go by fast. This whole waiting thing is getting really old. I just want my :bfp: so I can have my baby.


----------



## 9babiesgone

me too but iam 9dpo and the last days are dragging on so slowly.


----------



## Stinas

Hopefully September is our month! 
I'll be testing on DH birthday. Sept 27. 
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you also!


----------



## guest2003

Hey gals!!!!

Can i Join? AF due September 2nd :) so I will be testing then 

Babydust to all xxxxxx


----------



## likeaustralia

I'll be testing September 29th... if I can hold out and/or if AF doesn't show. Fx'ed and good luck to everyone!! :)


----------



## confuseds

casn you add me! i will be testing on the 6th :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just tested and got an faint positive at 10dpo!! I just hop eit isnt a false positive.

I am trying to post it. but my web camera is not picking it up.


----------



## sweet83

9babiesgone said:


> I just tested and got an faint positive at 10dpo!! I just hop eit isnt a false positive.
> 
> I am trying to post it. but my web camera is not picking it up.

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## WinterSong4

9babiesgone said:


> I just tested and got an faint positive at 10dpo!! I just hop eit isnt a false positive.
> 
> I am trying to post it. but my web camera is not picking it up.

AHHH!! Need...to...see...pic!! I had my faint positive at 10dpo in June too! And as the other ladies have said, feeling pretty good about this month too, but not thinking too much about it :)


----------



## WinterSong4

Oh, btw, I tried posting about this in the proper section, but no response. How do I get the DPO ticker? I don't want to sign up for anything just to get it though...


----------



## I-want-1-2

Can you add me as well please? AF due 9th Sept, so I'll be testing on the 10th if she doesn't show her ugly face. Fingers crossed for us all this month !!

:dust:


----------



## 9babiesgone

do you think I got my positive??

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo140.jpg


----------



## londongirl

Can you please add me? testing 14th Sept xx


----------



## amc2087

for the DPO ticker just click on somebodys and it will take you to the site that you make them on


----------



## WinterSong4

9babiesgone said:


> do you think I got my positive??
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b87/brokendolly13/Photo140.jpg

Not any closer pic? I can't see it that well....BUT, I think I do see a faint pink line to the left :) NEED CLOSER PIC!!! <-----POAS addict talking...

amc- Yea, that was the first thing I did, but it asks me to sign up and create a profile and was just not what I wanted to do...


----------



## 9babiesgone

it is pink in real life. but I can not seem to get a better photo of it, though I have tried.

I dont have a camera, just an web cam.


----------



## amc2087

ah right, sorry didnt read properly.


----------



## WinterSong4

Does your web cam not have a Macro option? Macro will allow the camera to focus in at close range.

amc- Got the ticker! But, worried I may have miscalculated? Says I am 3 dpo and if that is the case, I would have ovulated the 27th and BD was not done on the 27th :( I sure hope the spermies from the 3 days prior helped! Thanks for the help!


----------



## 9babiesgone

no nope no macro option!!


----------



## LivForHim

hello ladies! hope everyone is having a great start to the week! much to my surprise, I got a + opk yesterday on cd12! I guess I will be ovulating very soon! lots of BDing to do!! ;)


----------



## hoping4girl

can u move me down to Sept 30th? Af came today...wasn't expecting to be prego this month as things just seemed to not work out the way they should have. so not as disappointed as other months, but still kinda sad. Too much to do to dwell on it tho...so onto June babies!! :)


----------



## bubbamaking

LivForHim said:


> hello ladies! hope everyone is having a great start to the week! much to my surprise, I got a + opk yesterday on cd12! I guess I will be ovulating very soon! lots of BDing to do!! ;)

Yey get BDing girlie I normally have my pos opk on cd 12 too I'm only on cd 7 :( cmon its going so slow this month I want to poas hee hee xxx


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all 9 babiesgone its looking good can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!! 

I'm not sure when I ovulated got pos opk tues/wed but got ewcm fri/sat so not sure where I am? I don't temp either. But today I started spotting. I've had ovulation spotting before so thinking I didn't ovulate until sunday? Not holding out much hope this month with my D/H being ill at the wrong time!!! Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks caz. neither am I.

my friend just tweaked it for me


you can see it so much better now
 



Attached Files:







9babies.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## cazi77

9babiesgone ive just had a closer look at your pic. There are 2 dots on the test is this where you see the line? I see a def pink line to the left so if this is where you see it too and not inbetween the dots I think congratulations are in order!! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep it is too the left, and not between the dots.


----------



## cazi77

9babiesgone said:


> yep it is too the left, and not between the dots.

In that case ......... :bfp::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!

The 2 dots were putting me off coz thats where I was looking!!! I can see it as clear as day now!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks. yep that is just the weird dots on the test.

: )

I am pretty excited.


----------



## cazi77

I hope its a super sticky one you deserve it !!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks sweetie. YOu need to be next!!!

:dust:


----------



## cazi77

Send some of that :dust: my way!!


----------



## purplerat

Put me down for September 7th! :)


----------



## POASFiend

Fingers crossed for our first testers.....

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Esdee
jem0104
Jaybug0115
Mrs. B
hoping4girl
bradandjane
CMIL
lazandkiko21
Hope85
notmommyyet
PG5K
w2bpg
prettynpink29
mandyt
liltrouble
Camrashy


Congrats 9babies. I haven't read everything yet but it sounds like you got a BFP.:happydance: Let the games begin! I hope there are many winners this month.


----------



## Flutterbabies

Testing Friday if the witch stays away


----------



## avidwriter15

Trying to hold off testing - since I made a deal to at least wait until thursday! not supposed to be until between the 4th - 7th but I swear I need one of those early :bfp: as much as I spent on FRERs this month!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

bubbamaking said:


> LivForHim said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! hope everyone is having a great start to the week! much to my surprise, I got a + opk yesterday on cd12! I guess I will be ovulating very soon! lots of BDing to do!! ;)
> 
> Yey get BDing girlie I normally have my pos opk on cd 12 too I'm only on cd 7 :( cmon its going so slow this month I want to poas hee hee xxxClick to expand...

Liv - get busy, lots of :dust: to you!
Bubba - I am actually thinking now that I know what to look for this interim TWW to ov is going super slow... I'm only on cd 5 AND I'm a late Oer... so here I wait :coffee:


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies,
Hoping to test on 6th September which will be CD28 and 14DPO(I think). That's if AF doesn't show her face before. FX'd for all you ladies x


----------



## jeoestreich

Updating the thread right now!

9babies~Congrats!! Our 2nd :bfp:!! Awesome!

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks Joe!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Can you please put me down for the 23rd please?

Congrats to the :bfp: :happydance:
Sorry to those who the :witch: got :(
Good Luck to those testing! :)


:dust:


----------



## wish4ababy

Wow another BFP!!! And it's not even September yet!! (Sept testing thread haha!)

SOOOOO chuffed for you both!! :bfp: WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Now I don't like to symptom spot, but........... I was sick this morning, twice!! Fingers crossed I'll be making my own flashing bfp announcement very soon! Doubtful though as its so early. Maybe the agnus castus really did work for me 1st time [-o&lt;


----------



## jeoestreich

I know! 2 :bfp: and September is still a day away (at least here). Hopefully we have a whole crap load more. Hopefully we had a baby dust storm this month.


----------



## wish4ababy

This is one storm I'm looking forward to haha!


----------



## jeoestreich

Me too! :lol:


----------



## wish4ababy

Right I'm off to bed now hun cos it's nearly 1:30am here and I'm beat, did a 12 hour shift today soooo tired! Night night! And baby dust to you hun, a whole electric storm of it!! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

My daughter just told me that she wanted an baby just the other day. so this is some great news. just need to wait till my safe point, which is 14 weeks and then I will tell her.


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck and lots of sticky vibes!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks

lots of :dust: to everyone in this thread!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies..I wasnt going to join a thread because I'm not overly confident about this month and am getting so sick of seeing that :witch: pop up beside my name month after month...but I can't resist...:blush:

Can you please add me for the 15th? I would love a :bfp: this month as the due date of my angel is on the 20th


----------



## amiii

Congratulations to the sekund bfp! :flower:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks sweetie


----------



## TayBabes92

Add me to the 11th September to test :)


----------



## duckytwins

two :bfp:s! YAY! 

sorry to those who tested and didn't make it :(

and crossables crossed to those who are testing soon! af is supposed to come tomorrow... i guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck! I am 7 dpo and I having some cramps, major mood swings, and extreme exhaustion. Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## G x

Congrats on the :bfp: hope the luck sticks with this thread :).

Best of luck for all the ladies due to start testing tomorro.

FX 'd and loads on baby dust :dust:

G x


----------



## PG5K

I tested today and I think its a :bfp: 
I haven said anything to anyone because I'm only 13 dpo. I'm going to test with again tomorrow but it was a very clear (if pale) line. Omg.

The line came up within the 3 mins. I wasn't even looking because I was brushing my teeth with the stopwatch going then looked at it expecting it to be negative and there was 2 lines.I've been carrying it with me in my handbag.


----------



## camerashy

Can u change my test date for sept 27th thanks, af just arrived :(. 
Congrats to all who just got their bfp's :)


----------



## kasey c

Congrats to all those who have got their :bfp: so far - good luck to all those who are testing this week! xx


----------



## avidwriter15

I might have one too but I am going to wait to say for sure later when I get one more clearly - I got same thing last month only to end up with a chemical...


----------



## Lily7

Oh my goodness! More bfp's, big congratulations girls xx


----------



## Geegees

I'm down for 3rd but tested already... Got very faint bfp!!!


----------



## pink mum

congrats to all who got bfp


----------



## mummyfin

AF due today so testing 1st September! 

Fingers crossed for everyone! :crib:


x o x o


----------



## butterflies3

Geegees said:


> I'm down for 3rd but tested already... Got very faint bfp!!!

Congrats!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lily7

Congrats geegees!


----------



## LivForHim

Good morning ladies!! It is going to be a beautiful day! I feel like fall is upon us! whoo!hoo! love fall! Having some great CM last night and today! I will be loving on my hubby tonight for sure!!! hope everyone has a great day! CONGRATS to all the BFP's already!!! I am loving all the encouragement!


----------



## amc2087

Hi ladies.
Have ordered my FRER so is being delivered in the next 3 days.

Since date of OV i've had no CM and today it has started to come and its a thick creamy CM, sorry for the TMI, but is that a good sign. I am due AF in 6 days
I have had killer backache for the past two days but today has gone, havent had any signs/symptoms today just the change in CM.

FX for you all
And big congrats to all the BFP's so far.


----------



## missbooby

PG5K said:


> I tested today and I think its a :bfp:
> I haven said anything to anyone because I'm only 13 dpo. I'm going to test with again tomorrow but it was a very clear (if pale) line. Omg.
> 
> The line came up within the 3 mins. I wasn't even looking because I was brushing my teeth with the stopwatch going then looked at it expecting it to be negative and there was 2 lines.I've been carrying it with me in my handbag.

Good luck for tomorrow FX you get your dark line.. sounds like congratulations are in order :flower:


----------



## missbooby

Geegees said:


> I'm down for 3rd but tested already... Got very faint bfp!!!

Congratulations to you also!

This seems like such a lucky thread - is it 4 BFPs and it isn't even September yet?! :happydance:

jeoestreich please can I be added to the list? I won't be able to hold out past 8th September for my testing date. This month will mark another full year of ttc :dohh:

Thank you :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

no sign of af yet. she's supposed to come today. 

congrats geegees on your :bfp:! 

crossables are crossed for more!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! I am TTC #1 this is my 2nd cycle trying. I am 10dpo (at least i am supposed to be, i couldnt track my O this month) :nope: AF is due sept 11 so that is probably when i will test. 
last month i was able to get a +OPK, but this month could not, so nto sure what day I O'd or if my ticker is correct. guess we will find out
right now i am experiencing dull cramps.


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats all wooooo bfps already so exciting lots of june babies I want a june baby has that's mine and hubbys anniversary would be the best presant ever xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbabies

Think I am out ladies. Got af cramps two days before af like it is every single month, like clockwork.

Better luck next time I suppose.


----------



## jmandrews

Wouldn't they be May babies?


----------



## duckytwins

i would give my right arm to have a may baby!!! lol




jmandrews said:


> Wouldn't they be May babies?


----------



## jmandrews

Me too!!!


----------



## bubbamaking

jmandrews said:


> Wouldn't they be May babies?

My mistake


----------



## jmandrews

aw you have twin boys! so cute! i have a twin sister! i wouldn't mind having twins lol


----------



## jmandrews

bubbamaking said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't they be May babies?
> 
> My mistakeClick to expand...

lol its ok. just pointing it out. i think every one is eager for may before june... but i would love a june baby also so if it doesnt happen this cycle then i def would love to get a BFP next for a june baby


----------



## bubbamaking

bubbamaking said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't they be May babies?
> 
> My mistakeClick to expand...

I didn't evan work it out its all the kadies I was with in augast thread that got there bfps said they were due in may so I just assumed this month itd be june


----------



## bubbamaking

Flutterbabies said:


> Think I am out ladies. Got af cramps two days before af like it is every single month, like clockwork.
> 
> Better luck next time I suppose.

Don't panic that's a sign of pregnancy too good luck xxx


----------



## duckytwins

thanks! are you and your sister identical? having twins is a lot of fun!! they are a handful, but i wouldn't trade it for anything!



jmandrews said:


> aw you have twin boys! so cute! i have a twin sister! i wouldn't mind having twins lol


----------



## Flutterbabies

bubbamaking said:


> Flutterbabies said:
> 
> 
> Think I am out ladies. Got af cramps two days before af like it is every single month, like clockwork.
> 
> Better luck next time I suppose.
> 
> Don't panic that's a sign of pregnancy too good luck xxxClick to expand...

I'm not convinced, this is all a bit familiar. Trying to stay positive but 99.9% sure the witch will show up on friday if not before. Probably tomorrow actually. 

Wishing for a bfp soon because this breaks my heart. And DH is away for the next few days. No one to cuddle and cry on :(


----------



## bubbamaking

Flutterbabies said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flutterbabies said:
> 
> 
> Think I am out ladies. Got af cramps two days before af like it is every single month, like clockwork.
> 
> Better luck next time I suppose.
> 
> Don't panic that's a sign of pregnancy too good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not convinced, this is all a bit familiar. Trying to stay positive but 99.9% sure the witch will show up on friday if not before. Probably tomorrow actually.
> 
> Wishing for a bfp soon because this breaks my heart. And DH is away for the next few days. No one to cuddle and cry on :(Click to expand...

Aww hun really hope this is it for u I had a chemical last month and when af came I cried my heart out were onto 18 months ttc now and that's how long it took my sister so I'm praying september will be our month good luck to u keep us posted xx


----------



## Flutterbabies

bubbamaking said:


> Flutterbabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flutterbabies said:
> 
> 
> Think I am out ladies. Got af cramps two days before af like it is every single month, like clockwork.
> 
> Better luck next time I suppose.
> 
> Don't panic that's a sign of pregnancy too good luck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not convinced, this is all a bit familiar. Trying to stay positive but 99.9% sure the witch will show up on friday if not before. Probably tomorrow actually.
> 
> Wishing for a bfp soon because this breaks my heart. And DH is away for the next few days. No one to cuddle and cry on :(Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hun really hope this is it for u I had a chemical last month and when af came I cried my heart out were onto 18 months ttc now and that's how long it took my sister so I'm praying september will be our month good luck to u keep us posted xxClick to expand...

Thanks hon. Well I am certainly weepy today, that made me well up. I really hope this is your month. Sounds like it's about time! :) best of luck. I will keep you posted. CD1 will just be another chance to try I guess xxx


----------



## bubbamaking

Been emotional is good sign too flutterbabies I had that last month just kept getting really emotional I hope this is ur bfp xx


----------



## miss_elle

can you add me in? :D due to test 6th september :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

duckytwins said:


> thanks! are you and your sister identical? having twins is a lot of fun!! they are a handful, but i wouldn't trade it for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> aw you have twin boys! so cute! i have a twin sister! i wouldn't mind having twins lolClick to expand...

Yes we are identical :) but we really dont look as much alike as we used to. ur boys will have a forever best friend


----------



## butterflies3

My CM is drying up like it always does :( Im starting to lose hope:nope:


----------



## Flutterbabies

Out Out Out. Witch showed up.

Just gonna sit and cry for a while and wonder what to do from now on. I am not sure how to keep doing this to be honest.

Good luck to everyone else...


----------



## bubbamaking

butterflies3 said:


> My CM is drying up like it always does :( Im starting to lose hope:nope:

Don't loose hope and if af shows chin up and get ursen ready for next month I've just got all my ics and opks and charts already and waiting to use I starte using pree seed aswell last month which me and hubby loved xx


----------



## jeoestreich

I will update this thread a little later.

Congrats on the two more :bfp:! That is awesome.

Hugs Flutterbabies on AF showing. Good luck and lots of baby dust for you the coming cycle.


----------



## bubbamaking

Flutterbabies said:


> Out Out Out. Witch showed up.
> 
> Just gonna sit and cry for a while and wonder what to do from now on. I am not sure how to keep doing this to be honest.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else...

Big hugs to u if you need to chat u no where I am take care xx


----------



## DParker47

Hi ladies, 
I would like to join this thread. 
My heart goes out to you, flutterbabies, AF just showed up for me too a few days ago.
So I will be testing on September 24th now (my birthday) and this will be our first cycle with preseed. Any suggestions or tips for using it?


----------



## bubbamaking

Well mine came in a tube with 9 seperate applicators that u can put as much as u like in my advice is to start with a small amount see how u like it and work ur way from that we loved it and after ttc for 18 month I had a chemical after my first month of using it so atleast we managed to see a few bfps last month hoping for a sticky bfp this month good luck dparker47 xx


----------



## disneybelle25

so sorry flutterbabies, think i will be joining you soon though hun, as think af is on her way, we can be down together.
bubbamaking gl this month hun, is preseed supposed to be better than conceive+ do you think??


----------



## notmommyyet

Well i THINK af is coming early. Well at least of it does Ill be testing in time for the end of seotember so Ill still belong in this group. lol So i had minor cramps and tiny bit of spotting. But right now seems more like watery discharge just with a bit of colour. I think last month it started off slow but Im pretty sure it was still reaching the pad. Its been 4 hours and nothing reaches it yet. And last month it was brown when this month its like a pinky tan colour. No idea!! I will update if I need my date moved from the 2nd till the end. Thatll suck if i dont get a bfp next one either, That means I failed 2x in one thread!! lol


----------



## bubbamaking

disneybelle25 said:


> so sorry flutterbabies, think i will be joining you soon though hun, as think af is on her way, we can be down together.
> bubbamaking gl this month hun, is preseed supposed to be better than conceive+ do you think??

I haven't tried conceive plus I just read a lot of good stories bowt pree seed and it helps for bedding a lot we managed to do it a lot more than usual last cycle becoz of it so its helped us in one way its worth a try I say good luck xx


----------



## duckytwins

aww sweetie, i'm so sorry :( 

:hugs:




Flutterbabies said:


> Out Out Out. Witch showed up.
> 
> Just gonna sit and cry for a while and wonder what to do from now on. I am not sure how to keep doing this to be honest.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else...


----------



## Flutterbabies

Thanks ladies. 

Still sobbing a bit but that's compounded by DH being in Germany until Sat :(

Deep breath and moving on.

CD1 is just a new beginning and this month will be the one.

Your support is so helpful xxx


----------



## PG5K

Flutterbabies said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Still sobbing a bit but that's compounded by DH being in Germany until Sat :(
> 
> Deep breath and moving on.
> 
> CD1 is just a new beginning and this month will be the one.
> 
> Your support is so helpful xxx

I really have my FX crossed for your bfp soon... keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Hoping for my bfp September 17


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread update. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## liltrouble

I am 9dpo and tested today...nOthing yet but trying to stay positive. I just feel good bout it :)


----------



## monkeypooh

I am a Sept 15 tester.


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck and lots of baby dust. I am 8 dpo right now and I am having a hard time waiting until next week to test.


----------



## duckytwins

so i have what is probably a stupid question. i xposted this in another thread, so i'm sorry if you've seen it already. af is due today (so far no sign of her!!!) and if she doesn't show up, i'll be poas on saturday. my symptoms include nausea if i don't eat (and when i wake up), cramps on both sides, but pain on my right, backache, heartburn and a few others. 

now, here's my question, i have a slightly more loveable belly (read:chunky) since having the boys, and when i sit down lately, it feels really full, like there's something in there keeping it full. usually, i can squish/suck it in and (almost) flatten it out (weird, i know). but now, i can't do that and it looks HUGE! 

i've never been bloated before, so i don't know if that is what this is. does anyone else experience this? or am i a weirdo?? lol 

tia!


----------



## jeoestreich

Sounds like bloating. I feel the same way and I have a chunky belly also. (I wish mine was from having kids. LOL)


----------



## melsy_11

Hi Ladies I'd like to join I'll be testing on the 7th. Lots of luck and :dust:to everyone and congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed for you! 



melsy_11 said:


> Hi Ladies I'd like to join I'll be testing on the 7th. Lots of luck and :dust:to everyone and congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Hey, I'm not on this list! Could I get on the list for September 13 please? Thanks! First time in the TWW for me! Good luck to everyone else and congrats to all the lucky ladies who have moved beyond TTC :)


----------



## jeoestreich

No problem! Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## IssyBea

Gl to all the lovely ladies testing today

Baby dust to all


----------



## bdawn8403

I will be testing probably the 16th, I have 3 different days, according to period apps, of when my period will come: 9th, 11th and 13th so I figure the 16th would be good. I may try earlier though.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi :flower: Can I join? I'm going to start testing at 10dpo, which is September 7th. I'm a helpless POAS addict and I've not been able to do it for the last 3 months because I've had a break from TTC... hence the early start this cycle :haha: 

:dust: to all the ladies on this thread!


----------



## jeoestreich

Of course you can join!! Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## kattyboop21

Judging by my ovulation app on my phone I had sex when fertile! I am 4-5 days late but tested yesterday and big fat negative! Never late usually! Only symptoms are on/off mild cramps, sore boobs and very tearfull! Slept til 11.30am yesterday and went to bed at 10.30pm the night before!!!! Not sure what to think? Did anyone else go through the same as me and turn out to be pregnant?
Help please....I'm going crazy!! Lol...


----------



## G x

Congrats on all the :bfp: so far, can't wait to keep seing more :).

:dust: BABY DUST :dust:

G x


----------



## katherinegrey

congrats on all the bfp's so far :D


----------



## Arisa

how many of you will be expecting a baby in may if you get your :bfp: this month?
if i get a :bfp: in early october then i will be due in june :happydance:
heres praying this is the month of the :bfp:

:hug: and prayers to all ooxxoxo


----------



## Lily7

If I were to conceive I would be due 28th May according to the NHS online due date calculator! so could go either way....May or June! lol


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm going to test Monday 5th as I'll be 4 days late then, can I join you :D


----------



## notmommyyet

So Af came early Im out. Can you put me down for the 28th now? Thanks


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, af is due on the 6th but I dont think ill be able to wait that long before testing, can I join you while I send myself crazy symptom spotting, haha!!


----------



## Hope85

Hi, i ended up testing on Aug 30th and got our :bfp:. good luck to everyone esle. i'm sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## butterflies3

:happydance:Congrats Hope85:happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

so sorry notmommyyet :hugs: i hope next month is it for you, then!

congrats hope! that's so exciting! :thumbup:

no signs of af again this morning. if i get my :bfp: this month, i should be due may 12. i can wait two more days to poas, right? i think i can, i think i can!


----------



## SpudsMama

If I've conceived this cycle, I'll be due on the 20th May if the NHS calculator is correct :thumbup:

Congrats Hope85! 

So sorry notmommyyet, better luck next month :hugs: xx


----------



## butterflies3

If I conceive this cycle I will be due May 18th[-o&lt;


----------



## trainspotting

My AF was due anytime between Monday and today, still no show.

Can you stick me down for testing on the 3rd? Thanks. :)


----------



## snowangel187

I'm testing on the 18th my sisters bday. :flower: 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## LivForHim

good morning ladies! hope your day is starting off well! I think I am getting alot of mothering patience from this new puppy of ours!! I think I Oed yesterday?? but who knows! I'm just trusting God that we caught the most perfect egg!!! feeling very hopeful and happy this month! a little history on me, we have been married for 3yrs next month and have been TTC for about 2 1/2 years! we are both perfectly normal except for some low levels on my end! praying that the dr. had good wisdom for that meds that I take! hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!


----------



## themarshas

I'll be testing the 18th. FX for everyone!


----------



## Hippiechick

How's everyone doing? I'm 11 dpo - was doing well not to think about it all too much as I'm planning mine and the boyfriend's wedding for 2013 - so I need to have a baby quick!! Have the usual symptoms that may or may not be AF or PG.

Bad news for me though - my cat was run over last night and has really bad fractures in his front leg - he's only 2 and a bit like my baby - he's a lovely little thing and I'm devastated - just waiting for the vet to ring us with 'the options' as they called it.


----------



## POASFiend

Oh hippiechick I am so sorry about your cat. I hope the sweet little fleabag (that's meant as an affectionate term in my house) is alright and makes a full recovery. I hope it doesn't break the bank for you either. 

Well here we are it's Sept 1st. So far things are looking quite positive on this thread. Can't wait to see a bucket full more BFPs.


----------



## snowangel187

Sorry hippie :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

:hugs: hippiechick


----------



## joeybrooks

Can I join too.

I'll be testing on 15th September. AF due on 12th, so if she is late I'll test!


----------



## hoping4girl

oh!! hippiechick sorry about your kittie!! thats just sad!! :nope:

OK...here's an update on me...who was supposed to test today...but then I was spotting so thinking I was out...well the spotting was two days ago, I had a little blood when I wiped, then nothing for the rest of the day. Then yesterday I spotted in the morning when I wiped, then nothing. So I tested last night, got an extremely faint positive, and extremely faint positive this morning. Not getting my hopes up, as I didn't ever spot with the boys, its so weird. so don't put me down for BPF yet....I am gonna give it THREE days (yeah ok!) and test again, see if it shows up more. FX this one sticks!!!! I have been telling it too all morning!!!
good luck to everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed for you!!



hoping4girl said:


> OK...here's an update on me...who was supposed to test today...but then I was spotting so thinking I was out...well the spotting was two days ago, I had a little blood when I wiped, then nothing for the rest of the day. Then yesterday I spotted in the morning when I wiped, then nothing. So I tested last night, got an extremely faint positive, and extremely faint positive this morning. Not getting my hopes up, as I didn't ever spot with the boys, its so weird. so don't put me down for BPF yet....I am gonna give it THREE days (yeah ok!) and test again, see if it shows up more. FX this one sticks!!!! I have been telling it too all morning!!!
> good luck to everyone!!
> :dust:


----------



## miss_elle

FX hoping4girl :D

im now 9dpo and terrified to even go near a test! i know its too early but i really think im out this month :(


----------



## duckytwins

i'm trying so hard not to run out and buy more pee sticks... *keeping mind occupied* oh, look, something shiny!


----------



## teacup

I'm testing on the 10th! Is anyone else? Waiting until the 4th Sept before I look out for symptoms because I read that the symptoms appear between 7 and 14 days after conception. Have had the odd tummy twinge but prob my imagination... Good luck everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Hippiechick

Def FX for you hoping4girl! xx


----------



## butterflies3

Luckily for me the last of my wait is over the weekend. I seem to stress over the wait during the week and relax more over the weekend so I am super ready for this weekend, and its a long one!! Just need to focus on something else until it gets here:shrug:

What do yall do to take your mind off the wait??


----------



## bubbamaking

Hippiechick said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm 11 dpo - was doing well not to think about it all too much as I'm planning mine and the boyfriend's wedding for 2013 - so I need to have a baby quick!! Have the usual symptoms that may or may not be AF or PG.
> 
> Bad news for me though - my cat was run over last night and has really bad fractures in his front leg - he's only 2 and a bit like my baby - he's a lovely little thing and I'm devastated - just waiting for the vet to ring us with 'the options' as they called it.

Oh no I totally understand how u feel hunni my two cats are my babies hope he's ok xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Oh I hope your kitty is ok hippiechick. My dogs are my babies too!!


----------



## melsy_11

Hippiechick, sorry to hear about your cat hun, hope he's ok!


----------



## w2bpg

Ok so 16 dpo af due today or yesterday and a :bfn: my temp actually went up a little. I think there is a slight possibility that I might have O-ed a couple days later. Its hard to tell from my chart though, because I was traveling and at a wedding so my sleep schedule was way off. I figure if I haven't started by next week itll be off to the doctor for me. My mom was never able to get a positive urine test with me or my sister until well into the second tri. So needless to say im keeping my fx.


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all this thread is turning into very lucky thread - 1st September 4BFP's and some people needing a day or 2 for confirmation!!!! Congratulations to all that got BFP's today.

Hippiechick - so sorry to hear about your cat. I had cats (both died at 18y/o) and they were my babies its awful when they get hurt/ill. Hope the vet rings with some good news xxx

AFM - I don't feel confident this month my DH was ill during ovulation week. I've given up symptom spotting as last month I had ALL the symptoms and got BFN! We are going away to Center Parcs this weekend so that will take my mind off things. 

Good luck to all who are testing in the next few days. xxx


----------



## hoping4girl

miss_elle said:


> FX hoping4girl :D
> 
> im now 9dpo and terrified to even go near a test! i know its too early but i really think im out this month :(

Hey I thought I was completely out this month too....so i was surprised to get anything on my stick!

and I keep myself busy this month by unpacking my stuff...we moved to wyoming! so yeah...I'm hoping to have my kitchen all put away today so we can have a nice meal at the dinner table instead of on our porch or in the recliners :haha: except my doggies keep following me around like they are lost or something...telling me to sit on my butt and get on the computer...I'm pretty sure thats what they are saying anyway :winkwink:


----------



## emma1985

Can you put me down for 25th please. x


----------



## cazi77

emma1985 said:


> Can you put me down for 25th please. x

Sorry to see you had a chemical. Hope you get a super sticky one this month xxxx


----------



## amc2087

Hi all.
5 days to testing, and my FRER arrived this morning, it feels like its drawing me in to use it lol, but I am trying to last it out.

I have terrible heartburn today, and couldnt eat my lunch, 3 bites in and I felt so sick. My mother says I am having mood swings like my first two pregnancies, I do feel a little more stressed this week. 
What syptoms are people having this close to AF due date


----------



## dizzy65

hey i'll most likely be testing around september 10th :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome ladies! I will update later. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## jeoestreich

I am updating the thread now!

Congrats Hope85~ Have a H&H 9 months.

Hugs notmommyyet. Good luck and lots of baby dust for the end of the month.


----------



## caity86

Im testing on Sept 21st now , praying this is it! x


----------



## ChristinaG

wow! September looks like a promising month!!


----------



## Lily7

caity86 said:


> Im testing on Sept 21st now , praying this is it! x

Yay! I have a testing buddy! I hope this is it! X


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck everyone! Hopefully September is an awesome month!


----------



## janine0187

I want a testing buddy too :)


----------



## ChristinaG

janine0187 said:


> I want a testing buddy too :)

when are you testing??


----------



## snowangel187

jeoestreich said:


> Good luck everyone! Hopefully September is an awesome month!

I found out i was pregnant with dd in September... So lets hope it's th same for #2.. :thumbup:


----------



## maggiepie11

Ooh, can I join too? 

I'm going to test on Sept 8th if AF is fashionably late.


----------



## janine0187

ChristinaG said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> I want a testing buddy too :)
> 
> when are you testing??Click to expand...

12th September probably. the day of AF.


----------



## babygirl61

Can I be added too??
I will be testing Sept 20th!!!


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry to hear about your cat hippichick.. I'm sending my prayers to your kitty and hoping the vet rings you with good news :hugs:

Congrats to all the :bfp: looks like sept is going to be a lucky month!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Adding the new people! Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## jmandrews

janine0187 said:


> ChristinaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> I want a testing buddy too :)
> 
> when are you testing??Click to expand...
> 
> 12th September probably. the day of AF.Click to expand...

ill test with you! im testing the 11th if AF does not show:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE TESTING TOMORROW! FXed! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

yes! my crossables are crossed for those testing tomorrow! let's see those :bfp:s!!


----------



## liltrouble

Tested today and still nothing. Trying to stay positive. It's still early!


----------



## amc2087

Hi all.

I caved this morning and used my FRER to be met with a BFN, gutted. Knew I should of waited but with only 4 days to AFs arrival .......

Do you still think Im in with a chance or could FRERe be telling the truth.


----------



## missbooby

maggiepie11 said:


> Ooh, can I join too?
> 
> I'm going to test on Sept 8th if AF is fashionably late.

:wave: fashionably late - I love it! 
Testing buddy :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Can I join testing the 10th


----------



## mummyfin

Two days late, still no :witch:, still no :bfp: grr!


x o x o


----------



## purplerat

amc2087 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I caved this morning and used my FRER to be met with a BFN, gutted. Knew I should of waited but with only 4 days to AFs arrival .......
> 
> Do you still think Im in with a chance or could FRERe be telling the truth.

I also caved in yesterday with 6 days till AF is due lol. I also used a FRER and it was BFN ( knew it was too early). Last time with my son I got BFN (some boots cheapy) and 4 days later got a BFP ( 20 DPO) so I was quite late to show!

Definately keep positive, there,s time still! I might test again tomorrow, if not I'll now wait till the 7th. x

EDIT: Just tested again with a cheap one , also BFN... somebody stop me!!!! (think I might be 9 DPO, instead of 8...)


----------



## joeybrooks

Just wanted to say a massive congrats to all the BFPs.

We have a lot more to do to beat the August thread, but I am sure we can do it lol. I wish the 15th would hurry up, I can't wait to test.


----------



## nic23

Well :witch: arrived on time, so can i be changed from 2nd to 26th Sept please. Congratulations to the ladies who got their BFPs, and good luck to everyone testing soon :dust:


----------



## purplerat

Sorry about :witch:nic23. Good luck for the 26th x


----------



## sweet83

nic23 said:


> Well :witch: arrived on time, so can i be changed from 2nd to 26th Sept please. Congratulations to the ladies who got their BFPs, and good luck to everyone testing soon :dust:

sorry hun.. :hugs:


----------



## butterflies3

Anyone testing on the 6th and wanna be my testing buddy??:shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Can I be added please? I'll be testing on the 9th (10DPO)

Good luck ladies!


----------



## melsy_11

Omg, ladies I gave in and tested way early but got a line!!


----------



## Lily7

Omg congrats!!!!


----------



## butterflies3

:happydance:Congrats melsy_11:happydance:


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey all
unfortunately :witch: is arriving now, will be cd1 tomorrow I reckon as it is only vv light at the moment but definitely here.
I am throwing everything I have got into it this month we have got cb digi ov tests, 20 of them, pre conception vitamins on the way, conceive+ (plus a tube to squirt it up there lol :blush:) and we are doing SMEP. Will give it this much energy until February when I would have been due and then slow down I think, not sure I can keep that up for too long!


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks Ladies!! I've never had a faint line but it's still a line, I'll keep retesting though! lol
Sorry that a/f got you Disney and nic23:hugs:


----------



## C.armywife

melsy_11 said:


> Omg, ladies I gave in and tested way early but got a line!!

Congratulations!!:flower:


----------



## C.armywife

I will be testing again on the 28th.


----------



## likeaustralia

Question for the ladies who use OPKs -- what day do you typically start testing on? And what time of day do you do the test?

I'm on CD6, which I know is early, but I was just so curious about them that I tried it out. :blush: The test line was there, but light, obviously.

Here's the test: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test5179


----------



## liltrouble

Amc. There is still a chance! 

I also got a negative and now I think af is here :(. This really sucks bc it means my cycles are soo short 22 days. Way too short


----------



## avidwriter15

Not sure I can call this a :bfp: yet but according to EVERYONE the line is there so I am calling this my big fat positively faint line! :happydance:

if you think its a :bfp: you can put it on the list -
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0130.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 58


----------



## POASFiend

It's always hard to tell in pictures with lighting etc. But I do believe I see it.

!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopingwishing

theyre faint i know.. but in real life they are there. 

my digi said no but i a only 11dpo today, got my first positive last night on september 1st. 

i used moonstone this month and swear by it ;)
 



Attached Files:







Fredericton-20110902-00199.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 28









Fredericton-20110902-00198.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## hoping4girl

I tested again this morning, couldnt wait. :blush: but it was a little darker than the last one, but still faint, maybe I can take a pic...see what you think!


----------



## hoping4girl

Ok you can't really see it there, but I am super excited I managed to get a pic on here! if anything thats the accomplishment of the day! :happydance:


----------



## jem0104

Congratulations on the :bfp: ladies
Anyone still waiting - dont give up hope! :flower:
I'm out for another month......:witch: got me today :cry:

Here's to sept :sex:
:haha:

:dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

I know it's hard to get those pictures on here!! Congrats to the ladies with the :bfp:, Here's my tests today I did the top one with just water to compare lol and I just did an ept definitely NOT fmu and got another faint pos, what do you think ladies?
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0939.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 37









IMGP0935.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Karlee

hopingwishing said:


> theyre faint i know.. but in real life they are there.
> 
> my digi said no but i a only 11dpo today, got my first positive last night on september 1st.
> 
> i used moonstone this month and swear by it ;)

I can definitely see it in these! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

jem0104 said:


> Congratulations on the :bfp: ladies
> Anyone still waiting - dont give up hope! :flower:
> I'm out for another month......:witch: got me today :cry:
> 
> Here's to sept :sex:
> :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::hugs:

Aw sorry the :witch: got you:hugs: Lots of luck for nex time!


----------



## Karlee

melsy_11 said:


> I know it's hard to get those pictures on here!! Congrats to the ladies with the :bfp:, Here's my tests today I did the top one with just water to compare lol and I just did an ept definitely NOT fmu and got another faint pos, what do you think ladies?

They look like:bfp: to me! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## hoping4girl

hopingwishing said:


> theyre faint i know.. but in real life they are there.
> 
> my digi said no but i a only 11dpo today, got my first positive last night on september 1st.
> 
> i used moonstone this month and swear by it ;)

I used moonstone too :thumbup: and have rose quartz on to keep it sticky...but I'm still worried she won't...
and I do see yours!! congrats!


----------



## Karlee

I tested today at 10DPO and got a:bfn:. I am feeling really discouraged :sad2:and just want AF to come so I can get this waiting over with and start trying again.


----------



## hoping4girl

Karlee said:


> I tested today at 10DPO and got a:bfn:. I am feeling really discouraged :sad2:and just want AF to come so I can get this waiting over with and start trying again.

dont be discouraged!! I'm 13 dpo and i can barely see mine, i didn't get anything till 11, so maybe tomorrow ;) try to wait a couple more days then test again. I know how hard it is to wait, I spend a lot of money on sticks every month!! :dohh:


----------



## melsy_11

Karlee said:


> I tested today at 10DPO and got a:bfn:. I am feeling really discouraged :sad2:and just want AF to come so I can get this waiting over with and start trying again.

Aww hun don't feel discouraged yet, it's too early!!


----------



## snowangel187

Melsy I def see lines do a frer and/or digi. how many dpo are you?


----------



## melsy_11

Thanks hun, I'm going to do a cbd as I love those and have alot of luck on them! I just have to pick one up, I try not to keep them around or I'll use them lol. I'm 8 dpo! I've tested 3 times today and only once with fmu got a pos on all 3.


----------



## hopingwishing

hoping4girl said:


> Ok you can't really see it there, but I am super excited I managed to get a pic on here! if anything thats the accomplishment of the day! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 259403

i can see it:)


----------



## hopingwishing

hoping4girl said:


> hopingwishing said:
> 
> 
> theyre faint i know.. but in real life they are there.
> 
> my digi said no but i a only 11dpo today, got my first positive last night on september 1st.
> 
> i used moonstone this month and swear by it ;)
> 
> I used moonstone too :thumbup: and have rose quartz on to keep it sticky...but I'm still worried she won't...
> and I do see yours!! congrats!Click to expand...

i also have rose quartz. a full bracelet of it and i had some in the necklace i had my moonstone on. :) moonstone is incredible girls.


----------



## POASFiend

melsey i don't think you need to test anymore. Congrats.


----------



## pink mum

congratulations to melsy,hopewishing and hoping for girl


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats ladies on ur :bfp:


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to all the BFPS!! :)


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congrats on all the :bfp:s so far! :baby: So good to hear!:happydance:


----------



## 2016

I looked everywhere for a September thread before I created this one https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ting-thread-hoping-may-june-2012-bundles.html but couldn't find any! :dohh:

jeoestreich...would you mind adding all the ladies you are missing to your thread (including me) so we are all in the same place? :flower:

Best of luck everyone - lovely to see there have been some BFPs already! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## janine0187

2016 said:


> I looked everywhere for a September thread before I created this one https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ting-thread-hoping-may-june-2012-bundles.html but couldn't find any! :dohh:
> 
> jeoestreich...would you mind adding all the ladies you are missing to your thread (including me) so we are all in the same place? :flower:
> 
> Best of luck everyone - lovely to see there have been some BFPs already! :happydance:
> 
> :dust:

OMG can I just say your baby looks like a little cutie. I am in love with it. lol Its sooo cute :) 

On the other note... Congrats on the :bfp: to everyone. :D :happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Well it's official if I'm not pregnant, I'm dying!! I feel so crappy today, cramps, headache, nausea, really tired, thirsty, loss of appetite. The to top that off I just bit DH's head off for no reason then started crying and took myself off to bed for a nap!! So not like me!!

I have to admit though I have given into temptation and done a hpt but it was a bfn which I knew it would be because it's too early, I am definately know waiting until af is due on wednesday to test again.

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend!! xxx


----------



## jeoestreich

2016 said:


> I looked everywhere for a September thread before I created this one https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ting-thread-hoping-may-june-2012-bundles.html but couldn't find any! :dohh:
> 
> jeoestreich...would you mind adding all the ladies you are missing to your thread (including me) so we are all in the same place? :flower:
> 
> Best of luck everyone - lovely to see there have been some BFPs already! :happydance:
> 
> :dust:

No problem! I will do it either tonight or tomorrow since the hubby and I have a day off together.


----------



## hoping4girl

hopingwishing said:


> hoping4girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok you can't really see it there, but I am super excited I managed to get a pic on here! if anything thats the accomplishment of the day! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 259403
> 
> 
> i can see it:)Click to expand...

really truly? thank!!! that makes me excited :happydance: I'm not crazy!!! well, thats probably not true, I am crazy, but not about that :haha:


----------



## wish4ababy

Wow 5 :bfp: already and it's only the 2nd of september!!! Congratulations to you all, you lucky ladies, and H&H 9 months to each and every one of you :happydance:

My heart goes out to the ladies the :witch: got, but think it's a new beginning and this time it's your turn... best of luck :dust:


----------



## RachaelMac

First month of clomid on 2-6 so really super excited for once, can you put me down for the 18th please and a huge congratulations to all the bfp's so far xx


----------



## melsy_11

Sure seems like september is going to be a lucky month!! Lots of :dust: to you ladies still waiting to test!


----------



## Hippiechick

Congrats everyone who got their :bfp:

Well to update you all on my rubbish week- the cat's had to have pins and plates in his leg and came out of the operation ok but now is just a waiting game. 

My boyfrend had a car accident this evening as he was turning into our driveway and some boy racer went straight into him - luckily no one was hurt but the car is totalled.

And to top it off when I found out about the accident, I started getting AF type cramps and I'm sure Af is on it's way.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies!!! I tested this evening and got my BFP!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and the DH are very happy because this will be our first baby together and first time since I had my MMC in April 2011. Congrats to all the other ladies who got their BFP!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz lazandkiko21. h&h 9 mo
Hippiechick Sorry for whats going hope af says away


----------



## hoping4girl

Hippiechick said:


> Congrats everyone who got their :bfp:
> 
> Well to update you all on my rubbish week- the cat's had to have pins and plates in his leg and came out of the operation ok but now is just a waiting game.
> 
> My boyfrend had a car accident this evening as he was turning into our driveway and some boy racer went straight into him - luckily no one was hurt but the car is totalled.
> 
> And to top it off when I found out about the accident, I started getting AF type cramps and I'm sure Af is on it's way.

ah Hippiechick...I really hope you have a better weekend!!! :hugs: to you!!


----------



## lazandkiko21

:happydance:Thank you:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! Can I be added to testing on the 30th? I'm on CD 7 but not long off BCP's so not sure if my cycle will be the same as last time.
Fxed for lot's of September BFP's!!!


----------



## avidwriter15

ok its for sure! :bfp: going in on the 6th for blood work!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0134.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 37


----------



## duckytwins

horray for the recent :bfps:!!! 

hippiechick, i am so sorry... sounds like you need some good news! :hugs:


----------



## melsy_11

Congrats Lazandkiko!! 
Def a :bfp: Avid! Just noticed we are going to the dr, the same day!
Hippichick, sorry to hear about your week, sure hope it starts to get better for you!
Lots of luck Ladies!


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS LADIES ON YOUR :bfp: so excited for you girls! can't wait to join you!!!!


----------



## sweet83

Congratulations ladies on ur BFPs.. :flower:


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats everyone! I will update the thread tomorrow.

Hugs to everyone who got the :witch:. Good luck and lots of baby dust for the next cycle.


----------



## duckytwins

:cry: well, girls, i think i might be out for this month. i just started spotting...


----------



## liltrouble

Congrats to all the bfps! I thought I was out today with spotting but no more blood. Now I am questioning if I even saw blood. I swear it was there - brownish blood. Guess I got one more test at least tomorrow! Yippie


----------



## KatCrazy

I'm out this month, the witch got me today. :cry:


----------



## 2016

KatCrazy said:


> I'm out this month, the witch got me today. :cry:

Awww sorry to hear that... :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

:hugs: i'm so sorry, sweetie



KatCrazy said:


> I'm out this month, the witch got me today. :cry:


----------



## duckytwins

Tested this morning :bfn:


----------



## baby5hopeful

hi ladies wow congrats ladies on all the bfp :happydance:, and sorry to all the ladies who have seen the witch this month :hugs::cry:, well im cycle day 21 of a 30 day cycle and i ovulated on wednesday on cycle day 18, i feel very achy and crampy in my lower abdominal, which i think is probably to early to be implantation cramps but i do hope its a good sign :winkwink: we have been trying since oct 2010 but this month we only dtd 5 days before ovulation and the night before ovulation as we said we would slow down abit and see what happens as doing it loads around ovulation hasnt worked :nope: so we will see what the outcome is this month, i would love a may baby it would mean my due day is may 20th which is a lovely time of the yr, fingers crossed, i will still be testing 13th or 14th depending how i feel when the time comes................good luck beautiful ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twickywabbit

Can I join? I'll be testing around the 12th. :)


----------



## Hippiechick

Thanks everyone for all your kind messages. :flower:

Woken up today feeling bit brighter and the sun is shining too. We just need to take it one day at a time.

Well - no AF yet but am due tomorrow - I don't usually get cramps until it's started so maybe it was just stress- I know that I'm still in with a chance but am not holding my breath just yet!

Well done on more :bfp:. xxx


----------



## liltrouble

I'm out :(


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, 

Can i join you's? I should be testing on the 15th....Feels like forever away. 

GL all and :dust: to you all x


----------



## duckytwins

:hugs: 



liltrouble said:


> I'm out :(


----------



## Icca19

Can I join? I just got my crosshairs today :happydance: so ill be testing around the 15th


----------



## sweet83

KatCrazy said:


> I'm out this month, the witch got me today. :cry:

 :hugs:


----------



## amiii

Congrats to everybody who got their bfps! last time i tested was 11 dpo and bfn. now Im just waiting to see if i miss my period to test next time. doesnt look good tho cause i feel af is on her way.


----------



## angel4eva

Can I join please? I'll be testing around the 14th.


----------



## jmandrews

duckytwins said:


> :cry: well, girls, i think i might be out for this month. i just started spotting...

im sorry :hugs: hope its just spotting and not the :witch:


----------



## duckytwins

i went pee again a little while ago and nothing... like no spotting, no flow, nothing! what's up?!!?


----------



## avidwriter15

jmandrews said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> :cry: well, girls, i think i might be out for this month. i just started spotting...
> 
> im sorry :hugs: hope its just spotting and not the :witch:Click to expand...

This is going to sound possibly weird - but I have found nothing here is totally off base.... 

DTD - if its spotting it usually clears it up and if its AF it will bring it on... just a theory anyway.. works for me.


----------



## liltrouble

Ducky twins - thats what happened to me. But yours could be implantation!!


----------



## LTTTCMomOf2

AF due Sept


----------



## LTTTCMomOf2

Sorry, goofy people reading over my shoulder, anyway - AF due Sept-15


----------



## melsy_11

duckytwins said:


> i went pee again a little while ago and nothing... like no spotting, no flow, nothing! what's up?!!?

Could be implantation hun! When are you due for a/f? I had one spot this week which is what made me want to test early! Lots of luck!


----------



## New2Bumps

I was down for testing on the 5th or 6th but I'm out, so I'll be testing beginning of next month now. Good luck ladies x


----------



## taytotayto

can you please add me to sept 11 :coffee:


----------



## duckytwins

melsy_11 said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> i went pee again a little while ago and nothing... like no spotting, no flow, nothing! what's up?!!?
> 
> Could be implantation hun! When are you due for a/f? I had one spot this week which is what made me want to test early! Lots of luck!Click to expand...

i'm three days late. i just went again and brow spotting this time. i am in so much pain, i could die!


----------



## duckytwins

New2Bumps said:


> I was down for testing on the 5th or 6th but I'm out, so I'll be testing beginning of next month now. Good luck ladies x

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs S-M

Hi could you add me please for the 11th.... although I am a POAS addict so am already testing lol thanks


----------



## G x

Sorry to all the ladies that the witch has showen here ugly face to.

So i stopped taking evening primrose this cycle as it delays ovulation and has took my cycles from 27-30 day to 30-35 days? So according to my tracker I'm not due to ovulate for 6/7 days still. But I'm beginging to experiance EWCM so FX'd I'll be ovulating sooner than expected :).

G x


----------



## jeoestreich

10 :bfp: so far this month! That is awesome. Congrats to everyone who got one.

Hugs to everyone who got the stupid :witch:. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you for the next cycle.

As for me, I have a feeling that I am out for this month. My temperature keeps going down and that is not a good sign. So the stupid :witch: will be here either tomorrow or Monday. Hopefully Monday. That means, I go in for further testing with my doctor.


----------



## Angel baby

That is awesome! Congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## Ladybird1

Hello, please can I join? I'll be testing on 14 September if I can hold out that long...


----------



## ashley0908

Testing 9/6/11!


----------



## Joyzerelly

Doing an early test on 9/9/11, will be about 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## snowangel187

I just wanted to say I def like all the bfp's so far this month. :)


----------



## duckytwins

and now i have a fever and brown spotting... what is happening??


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry I haven't been here had no Internet for a few days. Congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## duckytwins

and now a fever... stop the world! i want to get off!!! :sad2:


----------



## janine0187

girls, which dpo is it more likely to get the first symptoms?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Im starting to think this wont be my month because i symptom spot and I think I was just not feeling well because a week ago i went on a 8mile hike. i think it took a lot out of me


----------



## hoping4girl

ah take my bfp off....witch came. no sticky :baby: for me. keeping moonstone on for september, and taking b6. good luck to everyone!! I will test probably on the 30th...if not then I will find whoever starts the october thread :thumbup: but i'm stalking here for now :winkwink:


----------



## kerry0509

Hope you dont mind if i join in? :) my AF is due the 16th so thats when i'll be testing! If, of course, af doesn't show!...


----------



## Mizztina14

hello ladies...ok so my AF was due on 8/27 on the 25th after me n my bf had baby loving :) i started spotting but didnt have to use a panty liner on anything else it only showed when i justed the little girls rm.....this lasted for 2 days....i just tested to tonight in got *BFN*...but im confused cuz ive been very tired, sleeping more than usual, cramping, gasing (TMI),n feeling queasy throughout the days....and i know this itsnt normal for all this to be happening..from my pregnacy calculator i turned 5 wks today.. 
?so should i wait till after the 13th to try n test again since that'll put me at 6 wks...?

i wanna know wth is going on in my body since AF has cum up missing....


----------



## Baby_Love11

:witch: got me yesterday... ten days early. :(


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hoping4girl- sorry about the chemical. Glad to see your still in good spirits and ready to try again for next time.
AFM- Looks like I O'd a little later than expected but so FF pushed back my arrival of AF to the 16th but I know I won't wait that long to test so I'm staying on for the 11th. If I can even make it that long, lol!


----------



## amommy

haha girl, you know you gotta POAS!! I am still on for the 9th as my date for AF, but my LP has fluctuated some!


----------



## amc2087

Sorry to all those the witch has got this week.

I have 2 days before AF is due to get me and think she is coming, I have had more cramping last night, and thought she was def on her way but no show yet. havent had any spotting and most symptoms seem to have gone.
justy hope this two days doenst drap. have a BBQ with friends this afternoon after work so that will help me pass today but....
have to sit in and wait for a delivery for my OH tomorrow, I will just be doing my nut lol!!!

hope more people get good news ver the next few days, including myself.


----------



## amiii

Im out :cry:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hello all, i got my BFP last month using SMEP but i had a miscarriage last week :cry: So i have sorta picked myself up and i'm ready to try again. Hopefully my cycle will go straight back to being normal, if it does that means i will be testing on September 28th. Please can you add me for this day.

Goodluck to everyone this month


----------



## bubbamaking

Awwwww wow I've only been away from site since thursday look at all the bfps september def a positive month good luck all I'm due to ovulate nxt couple of days then I can start the dreaded 2ww xxx


----------



## sweet83

Baby_Love11 said:


> :witch: got me yesterday... ten days early. :(

:hugs:


----------



## sweet83

TrAyBaby said:


> Hello all, i got my BFP last month using SMEP but i had a miscarriage last week :cry: So i have sorta picked myself up and i'm ready to try again. Hopefully my cycle will go straight back to being normal, if it does that means i will be testing on September 28th. Please can you add me for this day.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone this month

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

amiii said:


> Im out :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## foquita

I think I might be out, my temperature spiked yesterday at 7DPO then went back down today at 8DPO - is that a bad sign?


----------



## annmariecrisp

Can you put me in for the 10th September xx I'm 8dpo and am having a little spotting....maybe IB?xxx


----------



## mandyt

well my af was due on 1st sep.....still not arrived and testing:bfn:.....gunna have to leave it a few days and test again:wacko:


----------



## Hippiechick

hoping4girl said:


> ah take my bfp off....witch came. no sticky :baby: for me. keeping moonstone on for september, and taking b6. good luck to everyone!! I will test probably on the 30th...if not then I will find whoever starts the october thread :thumbup: but i'm stalking here for now :winkwink:

Sorry hoping4girl. Hope that next month is better.

Congrats on more BFP's! Those poor midwives are going to be busy in May 2012!!!

Well AF is due for me today- nothing yet. Still have creamy CM and sore boobs. No cramping. Looking back over the past few days - I have had some symptoms - most strange was gums bleeding for no reason- wasn't even cleaning my teeth. Had constipation last night and when I eventually went (tmi) the aching that I thought was AF coming went away. Who knows- this is the 8th cycle so I'm bored of POAS and getting :bfn: so I'm playing a waiting game. I'll let you all know as I'm not sure either way.

Well my poorly cat is home and asleep with a huuuuge green bandage on his leg. He's not happy and isn't eating or drinking :cry::cry:

xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi, My test day had changed, due to a short cycle last month and going from predicted ovulation 4 days ago, I will be testing on the 10th ... my birthday!!! :happydance: but then thats 10 dpo so may be a little early


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations to everyone with BFPs! Hoping for lots more lovely, pink, big fat positives!! :dust:

Anyone in the 2ww at the mo?


----------



## angel4eva

Yes me, my AF isnt due until the 14th. My boobs are feeling tender and a bit bigger, could this be ovulation? Bit too soon for anything else :(


----------



## trying84

Hey - new here and currently also in the TWW. 4DPO and testing 17 September. Please add me :)


----------



## TayBabes92

Well I have been feeling like I am out for this month :-( maybe it is because last month I was symptom spotting on everything and this month I have tried to forget about symptoms so I feel like I have had none or they are just due to ovulation. I will test next week still but I am preparing myself just in case


----------



## Mazzy17

Can i join please? Going to be testing on 15th


----------



## MrsB28

Hi First post for me in 1st month of TTC, currently 8dpo not sure if i'm having symptoms or imagining them tested this morning (too early?) with FR:bfn: hopin to test again on sat 14dpo if AF stays away!! Please add me too!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## avidwriter15

janine0187 said:


> girls, which dpo is it more likely to get the first symptoms?

I started cramping at 5dpo - that is what tipped me off


----------



## sweet83

tested today 9 dpo.. FRER -ve :cry: and clear blue easy very faint +ve ..
confused


----------



## Icca19

My SIL just got her BFP 3 days ago and her bad cramping (at abot 6DPO) was what tipped her off too!


----------



## IssyBea

Unfortunately clear blue are notorious for evaps


----------



## Icca19

Yes they are!! 
I had a false BFP last cycle. 
They are evil tests!


----------



## Sarz86

I just caved and tested bfn :-( witch dues tuesday, hope I still have a chance x


----------



## Cassie.

Hi, I'm due to test Sept 18th :) if you don't mind me joining you :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I will update this thread later in the day. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Angel baby

As I was washing and drying clothes, I cleaned out my dryer vent and to my surprise a opk was in there. Wonder since it's been washed and dried if I can re-use! Lmao!


----------



## guest2003

jeoestreich said:


> I will update this thread later in the day. Good luck to everyone!

Hey!!!!! Im actually not testing until the 10th of Sept, dunno where i got the 2nd from? lol!!!!!! 

Thanks jeoestreich, great thread xxxxx


----------



## jeoestreich

No problem. I am about to go out of town for the day so I can change it later. LOL Either tonight or tomorrow. More likely tomorrow. LOL


----------



## guest2003

Thanks,,,,, lets hope you be updating bfp for me soon too :) xxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

For those of you that have gotten cramping at 5dpo and were pg. Were they af type cramps or different?


----------



## guest2003

im not sure if i am preg yet but the cramps at 5dpo were dull slight and didnt last long, nothing like AF cramps!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm curious to know too. I've had a few of those lately, in addition to one big AF-style cramp a couple of days ago. No idea how many DPO I am though... 

The 2WW is rough because I just want to know already. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed for all of us. :dust: 10 BFP already? Wow. Congrats ladies. I thought September was going to be a good month. :)


----------



## guest2003

DBZ34 said:


> I'm curious to know too. I've had a few of those lately, in addition to one big AF-style cramp a couple of days ago. No idea how many DPO I am though...

Im not sure what dpo i am either but there a good sign!


----------



## pink mum

congratulations to all bfp


----------



## miss_elle

i love seeing all the flashing BFPs when i click on this thread. congrats to everyone who has got their BFP this month so far!


----------



## melsy_11

My cramps this time were like twinges/ light cramps on both sides that would come and go. But when I was pregnant with our son , a week before a/f was due I had major cramps and thought for sure she was on our way.
Lots of luck Ladies!


----------



## deja

I just tested and BFP!! After 4 months ttc


----------



## melsy_11

That's great hun!! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mizztina14

congrats deja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully mine will apear next week


----------



## Bugbabe77

Will be 18dpo on 13 sep so keeping fingers crossed! Have been cramping the last couple of days but trying not to get fixated. Congrats to all that have got their BFPs already. Am really happy for u guys ( and a little jealous too) xxx


----------



## ChristinaG

congrats!!
we're on month 7 and waiting! AF hasn't shown and is a day late. BFN this morning, so I dunno what to think..


----------



## hykie

please add me. testing on 15th.


----------



## amc2087

two days to af and i have been cramping all day so think she willl be here tomorrow, will prob sit and cry all day if she does


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Deja!! :happydance:

I woke up feeling like I had been drinking all night! Which is unfair as I don't drink! :(
Had an awful headache all day and I even felt sick... I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but omg I've never felt so bad! :(


----------



## Hippiechick

Congrats Mizztina14.

Well AF still not arrived. Might test tomorrow as I'll be a day late- think I'm scared to test as I don't want to see the :bfn:

Good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## Bug222

Can i join?? AF is due Sept 9th.. so testing around there :)


----------



## Dream.dream

im septmeber 8th


----------



## arielx3

Hello ladies! I will be testing Sept. 17! good luck everyone :)


----------



## purplerat

Coleey said:


> Congratulations Deja!! :happydance:
> 
> I woke up feeling like I had been drinking all night! Which is unfair as I don't drink! :(
> Had an awful headache all day and I even felt sick... I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but omg I've never felt so bad! :(

I felt just like this this morning! I didn't drink either!:hugs:


----------



## babers

I want to join. I will put my official testing day as September 9th, although I know I will test before then, but I won't feel out till then!!!! Yay, this is a fun thread.


----------



## LunaRamona

Wow, 10 BFPs already?! That's brilliant!
Congratulations to you all!


----------



## liltrouble

Can you add me back to the 27th? I guess that is the good thing about shorter cycles. One more chance this month!


----------



## zennie

Hi all :D
I'm testing on the 10th.
Can you add me too!!

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## anneliese

Can you add me, I'll be testing the 24th!


----------



## cupcakey

Can I be added or am I too late? I should be testing on the 10th but it's my birthday on the 8th so I'll probably cave in and do it early, that's if the :witch: doesn't get me first! 

Huge congrats to all the BFPs so far!! Fingers crossed for more!!

:dust:


----------



## mummyfin

4 days late, no :bfp: yet but getting hopeful the longer :witch: stays away....


x o x o


----------



## miss_elle

took a test today at 12dpo and got a BFN :(


----------



## BMIbaby

That's me out ladies- AF came today. On a more positive note I could be testing on the 30th September again as my cycle has been 26 days for the past two months!


----------



## taytotayto

Huge congratulations to everyone who got their :bfp:. i am not due to test till the 11 ish but i have tender boobs and slight back pain at times and feel like :witch: is coming but i know she cant be as i have pcos so im nearly always late and i know for a fact i ovulated when i did cos cbfm said so and i had op too. i feel like my boobs are on fire if that makes sense!!!!! i dont usually get af symptoms until 2-3 days before she is due. god i hope i have good news this time next week. the best of luck to everyone testing this month. :dust::dust::dust:

ps i have a cb digital in my knicker drawer and im determined not to waste it poas before my due date. honest im going to be a good girl. :coffee:
ill use the 30 cheapies i ordered on line last night instead :tease:


----------



## Bug222

mummyfin said:


> 4 days late, no :bfp: yet but getting hopeful the longer :witch: stays away....

:dust: to you mummyfin!! I hope she stays far, far away!!!!


----------



## cazi77

Whoop Whoop look at all these BFP's!!! Congratulations to all!! Hope next moth is the month for you to all those that the witch got!!

AFM I am back from a weekend away and still havn't tested this month - I am so proud of my will power!! I have very sore bb's and I am very emotional and moody?? It's a bit out of character for mee so hope its a good sign. Good luck to all testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Lily7

congrats to the bfp's


----------



## augustluvers

September 15 for me =)


----------



## w2bpg

mummyfin said:


> 4 days late, no :bfp: yet but getting hopeful the longer :witch: stays away....
> 
> 
> x o x o

Me too. AF was due either the 31st or the 1st and nothing yet and a BFN three days ago. If my temp is still up I'll test tomorrow.


CONGRATS on all the BFP's it seems to be a lucky months so far.


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi!
Can you add me for Sept 25th? Thanks!


----------



## MOMMYPLEASE

Hello can you add my for Sept 17th? [-o&lt;


----------



## sweet83

congrats ladies on ur BFPs :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

She's here :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry ducky :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

duckytwins said:


> She's here :cry:

sry ducky.. :hugs:


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry to her she got you


----------



## CountryDarlin

so Sorry Ducky:( 
I wish all you girls babydust this month! :dust:
I've been really tired all this week
(Im talking up at 7am, work, nap by 2, dragging to bed by 11), and some major headaches from my TMJ all week, so I don't know if I ovulated early and this is a symptom, or if its just normal hormones. :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

BFP Ladies...Please add your chart in this thread for us to compare our charts to...thank you! It really does help!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## Bug222

so sorry ducky :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Stinas.
:hugs: Ducky

I'm testing today AF due tomorrow. I'm lying in bed plucking up the courage lol!! Wish me luck xx


----------



## foquita

cazi77 said:


> Congratulations Stinas.
> :hugs: Ducky
> 
> I'm testing today AF due tomorrow. I'm lying in bed plucking up the courage lol!! Wish me luck xx

good luck! :dust: let us know how you get on :) 

I tested today at 9DPO and got a BFN, boo!


----------



## cazi77

Just tested and got this on Superdrug - think I see a line??
 



Attached Files:







DSC01762.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## foquita

cazi77 said:


> Just tested and got this on Superdrug - think I see a line??

i see a line! :D :happydance:


----------



## guest2003

I see a line too!!!!!!!!!!!!! get someone to tweak it :)


----------



## cazi77

I don't know anyone who can tweak - I wish I could do it lol!!!!


----------



## guest2003

Cazi, Post the pic in the preggo tests gallery and ask someone to tweak it for you :)


----------



## cazi77

Got a lovely person to tweak think I have my:bfp::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cazi.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 77


----------



## Hippiechick

Really sorry Ducky. :hugs:

Good news Cazi :happydance:

xx


----------



## guest2003

Ah congrats hunnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many dpo were you again?


----------



## cazi77

I think 10-11 dpo I don't chart so not sure and I think my ticker is a day or 2 out. I got my pos opk 23rd/24th Aug. Thanks everyone.


----------



## guest2003

Same as me cazi but im too afraid to test!!!!! were you getting any symptoms that made you test early?


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats Cazi :)


----------



## cazi77

My CM usually dries up and I just got more wet (TMI) my BB's were much more painful and I am very emotional. I scratched my car last night in a car park and if you had seen my reaction you would have thought my whole family had just died and it was totally out of character for me. AF due tomo so curiosity got the better of me and I caved!!!

We didn't DTD that much this monthas my hubbie had a stomach bug round ovulation and this was my 1st proper month TTC after my ectopic so a BFP is a nice surprise.

TEST TEST TEST!!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## joeybrooks

Congrats to all the BFPs, lets hope there will be a lot more of us in the BFP club this month!

I am 7dpo and am torn as to whether to test early or not. Do I test early and risk the heart ache of another chemical, or do I live in ignorance and wait to see if AF is late.

(Obviously it makes more sense to wait, but if it was to be another chemical, surely it is best that I know so that I can see the doctor to find out why it keeps happening)!!!


----------



## guest2003

cazi77 said:


> My CM usually dries up and I just got more wet (TMI) my BB's were much more painful and I am very emotional. I scratched my car last night in a car park and if you had seen my reaction you would have thought my whole family had just died and it was totally out of character for me. AF due tomo so curiosity got the better of me and I caved!!!
> 
> We didn't DTD that much this monthas my hubbie had a stomach bug round ovulation and this was my 1st proper month TTC after my ectopic so a BFP is a nice surprise.
> 
> TEST TEST TEST!!!! Good luck xxx

we didnt DTD much either as we have both been away in Aug so im not sure if we even stand a chance :(


----------



## babygirlhall

Af due sep 17th and i wont be testing till that day, can i join? Put me down for 17th sep. Thanks xx


----------



## helsurf

I got my bfp this morning at 12dpo! Hope it sticks! :happydance:

Good luck to you all!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## joeybrooks

:wohoo::wohoo:


helsurf said:


> I got my bfp this morning at 12dpo! Hope it sticks! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> :dust::dust::dust:


Yay :wohoo: Massive congrats!!!! Hoping it's sticky for you xo.


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Can I join please?

Have very wonky cycles, and am on first month of clomid, so think i'm 1DPO according to Positive OPk's, but never sure how long my cycles are so will test sometime in the next 2-3 weeks!

xx


----------



## Hippiechick

helsurf said:


> I got my bfp this morning at 12dpo! Hope it sticks! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> :dust::dust::dust:

This thread is lucky!!! xxx Congrats. xx


----------



## LaurGil

Could I be added to the 14th Sept for testing (my birthday) AF is due the 16th xxx


----------



## londongirl

Cazi and Helsurf - CONGRATS!!!! you've made my day! I tested today (9dpo) and got a fat, massive BFN! not that this means i'm out, but still - it's nice to see some wonderful news to pick me up!

Guest 2003, i want you to test because this thread DOES seem lucky and I want soem more good news!!!!!

Joeybrooks, ONLY test if you realise that you won't get a BFP - it's too early - i mean I guess it is theoretically POSSIBLE, but it is so early that it's very unrealistic you'll get a BFP yet, so if you can manage to not get your hopes up, then go ahead. I actually tested on Saturday (which was 7dpo), and of course it was BFN, but i felt ok cos i was expecting a BFN that early and i just HAD to! let us know if you do

xx


----------



## Icca19

:happydance: congrats to all the BPFs!! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## sweet83

helsurf said:


> I got my bfp this morning at 12dpo! Hope it sticks! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## trying84

Please add me for 17 September! Baby dust to AAAAALLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats to all the :bfp: !!!! So far! 

I'm confused about my cycle so I'm not sure what's going on. I am at CD 27 and I saw EWCM yesterday. Not sure if I'm O late. I couldn't track it this month. I thought I was supposed to over a week ago. So I'm not sure what i's goingbon with my body. So we will see what happens


----------



## Kristina6292

I'm testing on the 16th September! Fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## duckytwins

okay, i'm confused again. i thought for sure she was here last night. but it was really really red and clotty. i went pee this morning and just had spotting again, then i just went again and there was nothing.. is she here or not?!?! and if not, am i miscarrying? can that happen if i never got a bfp?


----------



## Icca19

Maybe you did O late jmandrews, I'm on CD26 and got a + OPK today but my temps already show ovulation 
Iv also heard the EWCM appears before AF so who knows 
Ill be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you....for everyone! 
:dust:


----------



## Icca19

Idk Ducky :hugs: sorry
Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## bubbamaking

Oh I'm gutted don't think I'm gunna ovulate this month I don't feel anything and shouldve got my positive opk yesterday and I always get really bad ache and pain when I ovulate and hardly have any cm which I normally have loads :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

How is everyone?


----------



## duckytwins

icca, my symptoms are: 

cramps 
pain in lower right abdomen (and i found a lump a week ago yesterday)
back pain
nausea
decreased appetite
tender bbs
heartburn
bloating
acne


----------



## Icca19

Well those symptoms sound promising! 
If the witch doesn't show her ugly face anymore are you going to test again?


----------



## duckytwins

i have one more test, but i'm afraid to use it. i don't want to see another bfn... i'm so confused


----------



## Icca19

If you can hold off and save it til tomorrow you should....or longer. Just incase. She shows up again. 
Oh I hope not! 
:dust:


----------



## shiara

im out ladies :cry:
good luck to other ladies..


----------



## duckytwins

shiara said:


> im out ladies :cry:
> good luck to other ladies..

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im 5dpo today but seem to be getting some major cramping :s


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: soory the witch got you shiara


----------



## ChristinaG

i have had one :bfn: at 12DPO...im 15DPO and still no AF

fingers crossed! Going to test again on the 8th (if you can update me!!) on our 4 year anniversary


----------



## miss_elle

ducky, have you seen your doctor?:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

likeaustralia said:


> Question for the ladies who use OPKs -- what day do you typically start testing on? And what time of day do you do the test?
> 
> I'm on CD6, which I know is early, but I was just so curious about them that I tried it out. :blush: The test line was there, but light, obviously.
> 
> Here's the test: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test5179

if its a kit it usually says on it to start the 5th day of your period


----------



## duckytwins

miss_elle said:


> ducky, have you seen your doctor?:hugs:

i just called him (the office is closed because of the holiday). he said there is nothing he can do until tomorrow.


----------



## Karlee

Can you please update me too? I tested 10-12 DPO:bfn:. If :witch: doesn't show up I am testing again at 16 DPO on Sept. 8th. 



:dust:Good luck to those waiting for their :bfp::dust:


----------



## Karlee

ChristinaG said:


> i have had one :bfn: at 12DPO...im 15DPO and still no AF
> 
> fingers crossed! Going to test again on the 8th (if you can update me!!) on our 4 year anniversary

Good luck ChristinaG!!! I have a feeling Sept. 8th is going to be our lucky day!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Wow! Trying hard to catch up here as school/work and moving house have had me super busy!
Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp:'s so far!! I sure hope I can follow you :winkwink:




jmandrews said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp: !!!! So far!
> 
> I'm confused about my cycle so I'm not sure what's going on. I am at CD 27 and I saw EWCM yesterday. Not sure if I'm O late. I couldn't track it this month. I thought I was supposed to over a week ago. So I'm not sure what i's goingbon with my body. So we will see what happens

Oh hun, I so know what you're feeling. My cycles have had me confused since I stopped the pill and I'm in the same boat. I thought I had it all figured out when my cycles were 31 days twice in a row and then I got a 37 day cycle last month! Late ovulation makes me crazy!! :loopy:
I have no idea when I might O this month so I am being a temping/charting/CM checking maniac and will start OPK POAS today, CD 10, just to start covering my bases :winkwink:

Is there anything other than ttc that may have been causing you to stress or have you been sick at all this month? Maybe you just o'ed late so I would say keep BD'ing till there is no more CM!! Just in case!!

Good luck hun and fxed for a Junebug baby!!


----------



## amc2087

I tested again this morning and was given a BFN.
AF due in the morning, but not having cramps today or anything, one thing I have noticed is that my nipples seem larger, I have read thats a good sign but I doubt it means this early on.
I really hope she doesnt turn up in the morning, but with only one day to go shouldnt I have least got a faint line?


----------



## ChristinaG

Karlee said:


> ChristinaG said:
> 
> 
> i have had one :bfn: at 12DPO...im 15DPO and still no AF
> 
> fingers crossed! Going to test again on the 8th (if you can update me!!) on our 4 year anniversary
> 
> Good luck ChristinaG!!! I have a feeling Sept. 8th is going to be our lucky day!!Click to expand...

Me too!!!
I'm feeling SUPER nauseous today, but DH had the flu 2 weeks ago, so it could be that too....
I thought AF came, but it was *TMI* creamy cm, so hopefully thats good.
bbs aren't sore, but around where my bra would be is aching..i never get sore bbs during AF anyway, so I am hoping the :witch: holds off and gives us an UNFORGETTABLE anniversary present!

Good luck Karlee, and let me know what happens on Thursday!!! message me just in case im not online! :)


----------



## ickle pand

AMC2087 - I've heard that enlarged nipples is a sign of early pregnancy. You might have ovulated later than CD14 or have a late implanter. It ain't over till the witch shows her face. Good luck!


----------



## amc2087

Ive got this awful nasuoes feeling come over me after using zinc and castor oil cream, I only caught a whiff and i feel terrible. 
I really hope it is just a late implanter as we only DTD at certain dates and if it was a late OV then I would have missed it


----------



## 4everinlove

add me for september 9 pleease


----------



## miss_elle

:witch:

:cry:


----------



## bubbamaking

miss_elle said:


> :witch:
> 
> :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## amc2087

aww sorry hun, FX for next cycle


----------



## amiii

miss_elle said:


> :witch:
> 
> :cry:

:flower: :hugs:


----------



## sarah4

il be testing 18th. fingers crossed for all!


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies my opk was nearly positive. Fingers crossed it'll be a hpt in two weeks!

Congrats to u ladies already with ur :bfp:

:hugs: to those who had af show.


----------



## Lisa92881

So many BFPs!! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## LunaRamona

Hmmm, I'm going to start testing tomorrow until the inevitable evil that is AF returns (have to tell myself she's waiting around the corner or I'll be an emotional wreck!). I know I'm only going to be 9dpo tomorrow but....

I like peeing on sticks... :blush:

Plus it might stop me from imagining that my sore boobs are pg related and convince me that they haven't grown and are not heavier.
And that the crampy twinges are just signs of AF, and that my tiredness is just that, and that my really, really aching joints must be because I overdid it when I ran to the car for DS's raincoat and wellies (although my hips really do feel like the start of SPD again... Stop it, stop it!)

Sorry about going off on a tangent!!!


----------



## jmandrews

1babydreamer said:


> Wow! Trying hard to catch up here as school/work and moving house have had me super busy!
> Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp:'s so far!! I sure hope I can follow you :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp: !!!! So far!
> 
> I'm confused about my cycle so I'm not sure what's going on. I am at CD 27 and I saw EWCM yesterday. Not sure if I'm O late. I couldn't track it this month. I thought I was supposed to over a week ago. So I'm not sure what i's goingbon with my body. So we will see what happens
> 
> Oh hun, I so know what you're feeling. My cycles have had me confused since I stopped the pill and I'm in the same boat. I thought I had it all figured out when my cycles were 31 days twice in a row and then I got a 37 day cycle last month! Late ovulation makes me crazy!! :loopy:
> I have no idea when I might O this month so I am being a temping/charting/CM checking maniac and will start OPK POAS today, CD 10, just to start covering my bases :winkwink:
> 
> Is there anything other than ttc that may have been causing you to stress or have you been sick at all this month? Maybe you just o'ed late so I would say keep BD'ing till there is no more CM!! Just in case!!
> 
> Good luck hun and fxed for a Junebug baby!!Click to expand...

aw thank you so much! i havent been sick. I have had some allergy issues. i dont think that had anything to do with it thought. my cycles used to be 31 days on the dot and i have been off BC since oct 2010 so im not sure why my cycles are all over the place. last month mine was 32 days so i thought maybe i was getting back to normal but i guess i was wrong. I am def going to continue BDing... my FXed! 

Good Luck sounds like you are more than ready for this month. I hope you all the best... keep me updated! :dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread update! I am never missing a day updating the thread again. LOL

Congrats to the new :bfp: Have a Happy and Healthy Nine Months.

Hoping4girl~:hugs: Chemicals suck, I have had two in the past three months. Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust for your next cycle. I added you to the 30th. :D

To everyone who is out this cycle~ :hugs: Good luck and lots of baby dust for you next cycle.


----------



## Karlee

jeoestreich- Thank you so much for running this thread. Can you please delete my name from the 3rd. I am on there twice right now. Thanks again!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeoestreich

Sure. Sorry about that. LOL


----------



## Karlee

You're the best :mrgreen:


----------



## messymommy

I'm out. AF got me and I hate her so much! Depressed and out.


----------



## duckytwins

messymommy said:


> I'm out. AF got me and I hate her so much! Depressed and out.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

i'm so sorry sweetie! i hope next month is it for you, then!


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh the last 5 days are sooo dragging.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to all that got their BFP this weekend! H&H 9 months!


----------



## jillyfish

Did you get me yet? I'm testing on 11th :)


----------



## jillyfish

miss_elle said:


> :witch:
> 
> :cry:

:hugs: And now you get to practice again for next month!


----------



## jillyfish

momwannabe81 said:


> Oh the last 5 days are sooo dragging.

They really do, don't they?!? I'm just aching to go POAS and there just isn't any point... patience sucks.


----------



## l.e.d.

I'm out!! The witch got me!!


----------



## 4everyoung

HI all--

I'm doing a transfer this week and will have a test in 2 weeks. Praying for a :bfp:!! :)


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: so sorry


----------



## wavescrash

I'm testing at some point this month but I don't have a date picked out. I'm currently 4 days late for AF but I want to wait until this weekend sometime to test. Last month, I was 6 days late when I had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy so I want to wait and see if something similar happens. I'm also not sure if that affected the length of my cycle.

All I know is I'm currently 4 days late and on CD 33 of a (normally) 28 day cycle. My boobs doubled in size (I went from 32 A to 32 B) and they hurt like you would not believe. That was my #1 sign when I was pregnant with my DD before I found out. I've had bouts of nausea come & go. I'm tired 24/7. I nap every day and get up to 10 hours of sleep a night. No idea when I'll test for sure so I can't really be added to the list but I'll let y'all know what day I do test.

I'm just assuming I'm pregnant. There's no other reason for my body to be reacting this way. FX for everyone awaiting their BFP this month!!


----------



## wavescrash

duckytwins said:


> okay, i'm confused again. i thought for sure she was here last night. but it was really really red and clotty. i went pee this morning and just had spotting again, then i just went again and there was nothing.. is she here or not?!?! and if not, am i miscarrying? can that happen if i never got a bfp?

I've had 2 m/c (one was a chemical) and both times there was no mistaking it being such. The cramps were unreal. Worse than I remember contractions with my DD being. 1000x worse than AF cramps. I was doubled over fighting back tears they were so bad. The bleeding was a heavy, bright red flow and turned into a regular period lasting 7 days with purple-ish clots. Everyone I've talked to has had similar experiences, esp with the AFx1000 cramps. Bleeding isn't always a sign of m/c. FX for you!


----------



## janine0187

Hm I have a bad feeling about this month... I am going to test at the weekend like but I dont think it will come out positive. I am on 7dpo today and I do not have any signs of symptoms whatsoever! :(


----------



## mommapowers32

September tester here. I have been testing since aug 28 haha 5 days late atm


----------



## messymommy

Count me out this cycle. AF got me after being 2 days late and giving me hope. She is such a rip!


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LivForHim

hello ladies! hope everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend! congrats on all the BFP!! it is so exciting to see all of them! wishing all of you happy and healthy 9months!! ;) I am about 7dpo and feeling very hopeful!! I always think the best until the witch shows her ugly face!! I have a feeling she is not coming for a visit this month tho!!!! I am trying not to symptom spot but I have had a few dull, mild cramps but who knows!! ha! I am just trying to think and hope for the best!


----------



## janine0187

LivForHim said:


> hello ladies! hope everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend! congrats on all the BFP!! it is so exciting to see all of them! wishing all of you happy and healthy 9months!! ;) I am about 7dpo and feeling very hopeful!! I always think the best until the witch shows her ugly face!! I have a feeling she is not coming for a visit this month tho!!!! I am trying not to symptom spot but I have had a few dull, mild cramps but who knows!! ha! I am just trying to think and hope for the best!

I am 7dpo as well. :) No symptoms though...:( :cry:


----------



## LivForHim

janine0187 said:


> LivForHim said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! hope everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend! congrats on all the BFP!! it is so exciting to see all of them! wishing all of you happy and healthy 9months!! ;) I am about 7dpo and feeling very hopeful!! I always think the best until the witch shows her ugly face!! I have a feeling she is not coming for a visit this month tho!!!! I am trying not to symptom spot but I have had a few dull, mild cramps but who knows!! ha! I am just trying to think and hope for the best!
> 
> I am 7dpo as well. :) No symptoms though...:( :cry:Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry! I have had 2 miscarriages and the last time I had NO IDEA I was preggo! I had no symptoms until about 6 weeks! So I never let that get me down! You shouldn't either!! :hugs:


----------



## janine0187

LivForHim said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LivForHim said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! hope everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend! congrats on all the BFP!! it is so exciting to see all of them! wishing all of you happy and healthy 9months!! ;) I am about 7dpo and feeling very hopeful!! I always think the best until the witch shows her ugly face!! I have a feeling she is not coming for a visit this month tho!!!! I am trying not to symptom spot but I have had a few dull, mild cramps but who knows!! ha! I am just trying to think and hope for the best!
> 
> I am 7dpo as well. :) No symptoms though...:( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't worry! I have had 2 miscarriages and the last time I had NO IDEA I was preggo! I had no symptoms until about 6 weeks! So I never let that get me down! You shouldn't either!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok thanks for your advice. I am probably just so worried as this is my first 2ww.


----------



## mrsparoline

Might as well mark me down for the 30th. Hoping for good news for all y'all ladies this month!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the BFP's! :happydance: H&H 9 months!
12 BFP's is a great start to the September thread! FX'd for all those waiting to test!
I am still waiting to Ovulate, so just hanging out for now! GL to everyone!


----------



## Bug222

WOW.. what a fabulous start to the month.. A big congratulations to all those who have had their BFP!!!!!!!!!! Lots of :dust: to the rest of the thread testers!!!


----------



## amc2087

Morning all.

I woke up at 2.10am this morning and reeally thought AF had arrived, so went to the loo and she hadnt so used a test but a positive didnt show up, even though I didnt wait very long as it was 2am but didnt want to waste my FMU.
She still hasnt arrived after a distrubed night waiting for her. However when I looked at the test which is now 4 hours later there is a v v v faint line on there.
Is it just my imagination, as a pos wont still show up after so long?


----------



## mandyt

Morning,

My:witch: showed up full force this morning 6 days late!! my body must be re adjustin g after mmc in July..... Im so glad now I can concentrate on next month!! 

Good luck to the rest of the September testers and huge congratulations to all those who have BFP's already!!

Hopefully it will be my turn next month

xxxx


----------



## LunaRamona

amc2087 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I woke up at 2.10am this morning and reeally thought AF had arrived, so went to the loo and she hadnt so used a test but a positive didnt show up, even though I didnt wait very long as it was 2am but didnt want to waste my FMU.
> She still hasnt arrived after a distrubed night waiting for her. However when I looked at the test which is now 4 hours later there is a v v v faint line on there.
> Is it just my imagination, as a pos wont still show up after so long?

Fx for you, maybe it is a bfp?! Do another one in the morning?

BFN for me this am but only 9dpo so not getting too glum just yet...


----------



## foquita

amc2087 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I woke up at 2.10am this morning and reeally thought AF had arrived, so went to the loo and she hadnt so used a test but a positive didnt show up, even though I didnt wait very long as it was 2am but didnt want to waste my FMU.
> She still hasnt arrived after a distrubed night waiting for her. However when I looked at the test which is now 4 hours later there is a v v v faint line on there.
> Is it just my imagination, as a pos wont still show up after so long?

have you got another test you could do? I would do another one and watch it for the whole time :D


----------



## confuseds

im out this month had a chemical :(


----------



## guest2003

Just wiped and got a pink tinge :( This happened to me last month aswell!!!! Just have to wait now for the witch to arrive :(

I really thought it was my month


----------



## Alaronex

Hi everyone!! 

I'm testing on Sept 15th!!! 
Really worried I'm gonna get disappointed again as I'm feeling optimistic again.. 

So many of my friends are pregnant and it's not making being patient any easier!!!

Good luck to all September testers!! Baby dust to everyone!! x


----------



## guest2003

confuseds said:


> im out this month had a chemical :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## confuseds

thankyou for the hugs, i needed them


----------



## gemmybean

hi, can you put me down for sept 22nd, thats when fertility friend is telling me i should test anyway - in reality i will probablay end up testing a little earlier. 
good luck everyone


----------



## joeybrooks

confuseds said:


> im out this month had a chemical :(

Aw hun, so sorry for you xo :hugs:

I had one last month, after my first month trying, couldnt believe I had got my BFP so soon, then was devestated when AF arrived.

I suppose it has toughened me up a wee bit, I now realise that this isnt going to be the fairy tale story that I thought it was going to be, but we can all hope that we will get a fairy tale ending.

All the best, take as much time as you need and when you are ready, you can try again and take the one positive from the whole experience in that you are actually able to conceive.


----------



## Hippiechick

So sorry for all the ladies whose AF has arrived. Sending you hugs and kisses. xxx

I'm still waiting.......


----------



## melsy_11

sorry to the ladies that got a/f :hugs:

Big Congrats to the ladies that got a :bfp:!!!!!

Lots of luck and :dust: for everyone still waiting to test!!


----------



## w2bpg

:witch: finally got me


----------



## duckytwins

yep, she FINALLY came last night for me too :(


----------



## duckytwins

so sorry melsy and w2b :hugs:


----------



## ttc_tasha

Hi just wondering if i can join in this thread :) 

i have been ttc for over 2 years, currently on the waiting list for ivf. Had key hold surgery in june to zap away endometriousis, consultant said my chances have increased now....so fx. im am 14dpo today, af due today or tomorrow. darent test tho, get like this every month, its too disappointing seeing a BFN :( rather wait for the witch to show. anyway, she hasnt showed yet. Had a few symptoms this month, cold since 2dpo, nose bleed when i blow my nose (never happened before), gums are bleeding, eating more, had bad headache for a few days, tired ALL the time :/ few mild af cramps since 7dpo. not holding my breath tho, get my hopes up every month, think is around our 30th month ttc :( hope we have lots of BFP this month girls! good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## duckytwins

awww, and sorry to confuseds :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs:Sorry welsey.

Wow lots of BFPs here since I looked last. Congrats ladies.

I have a feeling I'm out. Woke up with cramps today.


----------



## melsy_11

duckytwins said:


> so sorry melsy and w2b :hugs:

Sorry for what hun?


----------



## duckytwins

Oh geez! I read your post wrong. I thought you said YOU got af. :dohh: 

Sorry again! Lol


----------



## melsy_11

lol it's ok hun! no worries!


----------



## ttc_tasha

@ melsy_11 - hiya hun, congratulations on your BFP. Can I ask if you had any symptoms hun? And also did you test before AF was due? xx


----------



## miss_elle

jillyfish said:


> miss_elle said:
> 
> 
> :witch:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :hugs: And now you get to practice again for next month!Click to expand...

this was the last cycle we were going to try this year :nope: 4 months of practice should be fun though :happydance::headspin:


thank you everyone - FX'd for some more BFPs this month! i think a goal has to be set to get more BFPs than August :thumbup:


----------



## Jaybug0115

Got my BFP!!!! i'm in shock and totally amazed after 4 cycles of bfns. Cycle 5 was our lucky number. 

Tons of Baby Dust :dust: to all of the BnB TTC Ladies! Don't give up and don't give in.....It will happen for you.....Believe in that!!!


----------



## ttc_tasha

Congratulations Jaybug!!! Well done. Can i ask if you had any symptoms...also can you confirm how many dpo wer you? im 14dpo, af is due today or tomorrow, i darent test tho, this is our 30th month of ttc :( xx


----------



## melsy_11

Congrats Jaybug!!!! That's wonderful hun!! And you got to love those cbd!!

Thanks Tasha! I did test early 5 days early , was shocked to see a faint line! But I did have cramps/ and twinges for a few days on and off and an increase of my normal headaches after O and also an increase in cm. The biggest thing that made me want to test early is I had just one spot. How are you feeling hun? Fingers crossed you get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## ttc_tasha

thank you babes, Im so scared to test, im 14 dpo today, af is due today or tomorrow. Iv been having more symptoms than normal this month. Ive had bleeding gums which i never had, ive had a cold since 2dpo and everytime i blow my nose theres blood, never had that before. Had a headache for a few days, it will not shift, iv had a few tablets this morning, still here! iv been having heartburn every day for the past few days. crampin on and off since 7dpo. hungry all the time, i wake up with hunger pains during the night, im weeing more often....i dont know if half the things are down to this cold, Iv had it nearly two weeks, it will not go! im tired all the time too, been napping after work and going to bed at 10pm lol, this cold be down to the cold tho aswell. im so happy for you, its lovely reading about everyone BFP's. I cant wait till its my day. I had a dream last night i was pregnant, I dreamt i seen the lines and everything :) been ttc for 30 months, suppose if she comes iv had enough experience of dealing with the disappointment lol, on the waiting list for IVF now :) x


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## amc2087

She still hasnt got me, I do have one more test left, but am going to try and wait another day or two before using it
As the line was very faint but pink I want to give the HGC chance to build up a little and hope in the meanwhile the witch doesnt get me. I am never normally late, I was about 4 months back, at 5 days late but really think I had a chemical.
Congrats to the BFPS again!! I really hope I am going to join you.

Just hope I have the will power to keep the test until Thursday


----------



## proud mummy

Congrats to everyone who has gotten there bfp and good luck to everyone waiting to test. Can I join? Af due 13th sept. Symptoms are nausea, headaches, increased cm and sore boob lol


----------



## LivForHim

Hello ladies! It is such a beautiful morning! Hope everyone has had a great start to their day! Sorry to all the ladies the witch got!! but just remember that it is only 1 month and you get to try again!! We should count our blessings that we even have the chance to try! :) I am about 8dpo and feeling very normal! Just praying and trusting God for his awesome plan for me and my baby!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I am so amazed of all the BFP we have gotten this thread. It is very nice


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats all bfps xxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflies3

AF showed up today:cry: onto cycle 14:sad2:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

butterflies3 said:


> AF showed up today:cry: onto cycle 14:sad2:

Im sorry hun, I tested yesterday and got BFN and Im not even going to bother with a test unless AF is almost a week late. Dont want to POAS and see disappointment


----------



## bubbamaking

butterflies3 said:


> AF showed up today:cry: onto cycle 14:sad2:

:hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyones day/night going???


----------



## amc2087

Not too bad, how about you?

I am sat waiting for AF to show after getting a maybe positive this morning, but am going to try and hold off testing again until Thursday as want to give her time to turn up before disappointing myself. She should have been her by nw, never normally this late in the day but...

How about you?


----------



## ChristinaG

Well im about 16DPO and no sign of the witch yet...I took a FRER on Sunday and it was a BFN...Im going to wait until maybe the 8th, which is our anniversary. If its neg or the witch comes, then I am getting :wine:RIPPED!!!!:beer:

I woke up with MASSIVE heartburn last night- worse than EVER! I had no Tums so I had a small glass of milk to soothe, and about 15 seconds later, it felt like my insides were churning! SUCH pain! 

I assume I became lactose intolerant all of a sudden! I have never had issues with milk, but MAN ALIVE it was horrible! 

Anyone experience this??


----------



## Pnutsprincess

amc2087 said:


> Not too bad, how about you?
> 
> I am sat waiting for AF to show after getting a maybe positive this morning, but am going to try and hold off testing again until Thursday as want to give her time to turn up before disappointing myself. She should have been her by nw, never normally this late in the day but...
> 
> How about you?

Im doing ok...waiting for AF, I already got a BFN last night


----------



## Pnutsprincess

ChristinaG said:


> Well im about 16DPO and no sign of the witch yet...I took a FRER on Sunday and it was a BFN...Im going to wait until maybe the 8th, which is our anniversary. If its neg or the witch comes, then I am getting :wine:RIPPED!!!!:beer:
> 
> I woke up with MASSIVE heartburn last night- worse than EVER! I had no Tums so I had a small glass of milk to soothe, and about 15 seconds later, it felt like my insides were churning! SUCH pain!
> 
> I assume I became lactose intolerant all of a sudden! I have never had issues with milk, but MAN ALIVE it was horrible!
> 
> Anyone experience this??



couple days ago Pasta sauce and soda were giving me extreme heartburn and I have never had heartburn ever


----------



## WinterSong4

WOW this thread got big quick! Took me a long time to catch back up reading through all the pages lol.

SUPER CONGRATS to those with their BFPs!

I tested this morning (6:30am) at 10dpo couldn't hold my pee in any longer (5 hour hold) and BFN :( I even checked back later, not even an "evap" line. BLAH! I am hoping I am still in and AF doesn't show herself. Although, not sure. 

Breasts have been very mildly sore for the past 5 days. Today, they don't feel AS sore so that concerns me since AF is due in 3-4 days. I have had very mild cramping/pinching for about 4 days. NO spotting as of yet. Have had headaches more than usual though, slightly gassy too. If I start to spot tomorrow or thursday I am pretty sure that means I am out. Would be right on time for AF. We will see though.


----------



## sweet83

butterflies3 said:


> AF showed up today:cry: onto cycle 14:sad2:

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## sweet83

Jaybug0115 said:


> View attachment 261173
> 
> 
> Got my BFP!!!! i'm in shock and totally amazed after 4 cycles of bfns. Cycle 5 was our lucky number.
> 
> Tons of Baby Dust :dust: to all of the BnB TTC Ladies! Don't give up and don't give in.....It will happen for you.....Believe in that!!!


Congrats hun.. :flower: :happydance:


----------



## melsy_11

ttc_tasha said:


> thank you babes, Im so scared to test, im 14 dpo today, af is due today or tomorrow. Iv been having more symptoms than normal this month. Ive had bleeding gums which i never had, ive had a cold since 2dpo and everytime i blow my nose theres blood, never had that before. Had a headache for a few days, it will not shift, iv had a few tablets this morning, still here! iv been having heartburn every day for the past few days. crampin on and off since 7dpo. hungry all the time, i wake up with hunger pains during the night, im weeing more often....i dont know if half the things are down to this cold, Iv had it nearly two weeks, it will not go! im tired all the time too, been napping after work and going to bed at 10pm lol, this cold be down to the cold tho aswell. im so happy for you, its lovely reading about everyone BFP's. I cant wait till its my day. I had a dream last night i was pregnant, I dreamt i seen the lines and everything :) been ttc for 30 months, suppose if she comes iv had enough experience of dealing with the disappointment lol, on the waiting list for IVF now :) x

aww those are sounding like they could be some positive signs to me, hope you get a bfp soon! You also reminded me I woke up a few times last week and I was soooo hungry I felt sick, not like me at all. Stay positive hun! When are you testing?I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## jeoestreich

The :witch: is due for me today. No signs of her yet. I been having cramps and a major headache all week. And I have been extremely gassy. I haven't tested yet.

I will update the thread later this afternoon when I get to work.


----------



## POASFiend

duckytwins said:


> Oh geez! I read your post wrong. I thought you said YOU got af. :dohh:
> 
> Sorry again! Lol

Me too but I knew you had a BFP and I thought oh no!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to you Jaybug! :hugs: to those the :witch: got. 

I've had those same symptoms, jeoestreich, plus a couple of others, but AF isn't due for me until next week. I'm hoping these are good signs. Especially for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed :dust:

Though I'm feeling so guilty. I went to the dentist to get a tooth fixed and the entire time I felt weepy because they had to use a local and I wasn't sure what effects that could have if there was a bfp waiting for me on the 16th. The internet tells me it should be fine, but I can't help but worry a little bit. :( The first few weeks are so important...but I'm still waiting to know if these are the first few weeks. I feel like a nutcase.


----------



## melsy_11

POASFiend said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez! I read your post wrong. I thought you said YOU got af. :dohh:
> 
> Sorry again! Lol
> 
> Me too but I knew you had a BFP and I thought oh no!Click to expand...

I was like sorry?? I had my first bloods today, I go again on Thursday to make sure they are doubling normally. I'm really hoping for wonderful news and staying positive! When will you be testing hun?


----------



## Icca19

:hi: hi girls! 
i just wanted to stop in and say hello. 

hope everyone is doing good. 
i hope that witch stays away and you get your BFP jeoestreich!!!!! im keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

well girls i gotta go but ill keep my chart updated for you!


----------



## POASFiend

I am testing 9th but I am feeling crampy today so I'm sure the witch has got me this time.


----------



## echo

Add me?
I am due today (I think), but because my cycle might be a little wacky (had ewcm and cramps 7 days after ewcm and cramps....creamy cm ever since), I am trying to hold off until Tuesday the 13th to test. I am so tired, nauseous, headache, crampy....I've been this tired before, but the nausea is new. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## duckytwins

melsy_11 said:


> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Oh geez! I read your post wrong. I thought you said YOU got af. :dohh:
> 
> Sorry again! Lol
> 
> Me too but I knew you had a BFP and I thought oh no!Click to expand...
> 
> I was like sorry?? I had my first bloods today, I go again on Thursday to make sure they are doubling normally. I'm really hoping for wonderful news and staying positive! When will you be testing hun?Click to expand...

sorry about the stir i caused! i didn't mean to!! :blush:


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hi, please add me for the 14th. Thanks!!!!


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies how r u all,congrats to the bfp ladies


----------



## melsy_11

duckytwins said:


> sorry about the stir i caused! i didn't mean to!! :blush:

Aww its ok hun, dont worry about it!


----------



## DBZ34

echo said:


> Add me?
> I am due today (I think), but because my cycle might be a little wacky (had ewcm and cramps 7 days after ewcm and cramps....creamy cm ever since), I am trying to hold off until Tuesday the 13th to test. I am so tired, nauseous, headache, crampy....I've been this tired before, but the nausea is new. I hope its a good sign.

I've had the same thing happen this cycle. I couldn't figure out if I was ov-ing again or for the first time or if it was something else entirely. the watery/ewcm was still going on today actually. So, I'm crossing my fingers extra hard for you and hoping we both get our bfps this month. ;) :dust:


----------



## wavescrash

confuseds said:


> im out this month had a chemical :(

Sorry to hear :( I had one last month. I was 6 days late and with my daughter who was in the hospital for (minor) surgery. It's no walk in the park but on the plus side, I'm told you're more fertile right after (just as you are most fertile after giving birth.) Either way, best of luck to you dealing with it and in the future :hugs:


----------



## Skoer1360

:hi: I'm over here for my 2ww.. 3dpo today, I'll be testing on the 14th and hopefully get my bfp :) :dust: to everyone still waiting!


----------



## emlets

Hi all ! 

Im going to be testing again 12th Sept (couldnt help it tested early!)- am due around 13th so FX !

TTC for 12 months now and some (possibly) good signs! And congrats to everyone that got the BFP! :flower:


----------



## baby5hopeful

Hi girls congrats on all the bfp and hugs to the girls with af. well i have a few strange things going on im 6 dpo and been v crampy and twingy, i felt v wet below so went to the bathroom and had loads of creamy discharge, im due af on the 13th so will prob test then, pls let me b preggas xxxxxxx babydust to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss_elle

i think from now on we should say "im due for NO af on...." positive thinking ladies :D congrats on the BFPs !


----------



## Lily7

congrats on the new bfp's


----------



## sunflower33

Can I join as well please! 2nd month of trying to conceive, currently 7dpo, af due 14th sept, I had my iud removed in july (paraguard) so hopefully it won't take to long to get a BFP. The only symptoms I have had so far is since 4dpo, is I am so full and bloated, even after eating a ver lite meal, also the odd cramp or two very low, it actually feels like for the last few days that af is coming, but she is not due for another week, hope we all get lucky this month!


----------



## LaurGil

Christine G when I was in the early stages of my last pregnancy I couldn't drink milk it made me feel so sick xxx


----------



## jmandrews

hey ladies! hope everyone is having/had a great day.

I am confused about when i should test now because my cycles are so messed up.
my last cycle was 32 days so i based this cycle off that, but i couldnt track my O with OPK. A week after i was expect O I found EWCM for about a day. I'm not sure if that was O or not and that was on CD 26 a couple of days ago. According to my ticker on a 32 day cycle i am due to test on the 11th, but should i wait?


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread is update! Good luck to everyone and congrats to our newest :bfp:!

Hugs to everyone who got AF. 

I am still waiting on mine. She is due either today or tomorrow. My temperature skyrocketed last night but I tested today and got a :bfn:. I am feeling sick to my stomach, headache, pinching cramps (if that makes sense). I am going to wait the rest of the week out and then test either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## waiting2start

I am testing on sept 20 anyone else ?


----------



## TayBabes92

Hey sorry but I think Bells81 doesn't have her BFP anymore :-( might have been a chemical pregnancy she doesn't know but she is out :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

TayBabes92 said:


> Hey sorry but I think Bells81 doesn't have her BFP anymore :-( might have been a chemical pregnancy she doesn't know but she is out :hugs:


Thanks for updating me. That really sucks. :(


----------



## mLan

Please add me for sept 16th.


----------



## skeet9924

jmandrews said:


> hey ladies! hope everyone is having/had a great day.
> 
> I am confused about when i should test now because my cycles are so messed up.
> my last cycle was 32 days so i based this cycle off that, but i couldnt track my O with OPK. A week after i was expect O I found EWCM for about a day. I'm not sure if that was O or not and that was on CD 26 a couple of days ago. According to my ticker on a 32 day cycle i am due to test on the 11th, but should i wait?


I say do whatever you feel..sometimes its harder to wait longer...if you feel like you want to test on the 11th then try it..if not wait a few more days..if you are preg a few days wont hurt to wait...good luck!!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! hope everyone is having/had a great day.
> 
> I am confused about when i should test now because my cycles are so messed up.
> my last cycle was 32 days so i based this cycle off that, but i couldnt track my O with OPK. A week after i was expect O I found EWCM for about a day. I'm not sure if that was O or not and that was on CD 26 a couple of days ago. According to my ticker on a 32 day cycle i am due to test on the 11th, but should i wait?
> 
> 
> I say do whatever you feel..sometimes its harder to wait longer...if you feel like you want to test on the 11th then try it..if not wait a few more days..if you are preg a few days wont hurt to wait...good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks skeet! :hugs: how are you! haven't talked in awhile


----------



## skeet9924

I'm doing ok...af is due on the 14th, 15th, 16th, 0r 17th....pretty much whenever she feels like showing up :haha: She really messed with my head last month...so far this month I have some symptoms but I'm mostly just chalking them up to everything else..dont want to get my hopes up


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> I'm doing ok...af is due on the 14th, 15th, 16th, 0r 17th....pretty much whenever she feels like showing up :haha: She really messed with my head last month...so far this month I have some symptoms but I'm mostly just chalking them up to everything else..dont want to get my hopes up

oh ur testing date is sooo close to mine!!! :happydance: FXed for you and tons of :dust: 
i really hope you get your BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

yup!! I'm only about 3 days behind you!! Knowing me even though I'm not confident I will probably poas early just cause I'm an addict :wacko: 

Lots of :dust: to you and I hope we both get our :bfp: this month :happydance:


----------



## EmmaRose

Congrats on all the pretty BFPs :)


----------



## dort

BFP today :) september 6th!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats dort!


----------



## jmandrews

dort said:


> BFP today :) september 6th!!!

woo hoo!!!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

dort said:


> BFP today :) september 6th!!!


Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twickywabbit

Congrats dort! :flower:


----------



## sweet83

dort said:


> BFP today :) september 6th!!!

congrats hun :flower:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats dort! Wishing you a h&h 9mths:)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Dort!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats dort


----------



## mommapowers32

dort said:


> BFP today :) september 6th!!!

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LivForHim

how is everyone feeling this evening? Congrats on all the BFP!! I can't believe how many there are already! This thread is growing so fast! must be a good sign! ;) No symptoms here! but I'm also trying not to symptom spot! It's always so disappointing when you do! then I feel so dumb after af comes!! lol!


----------



## jeoestreich

So I have the worst backache and cramps tonight. Plus a lot of creamy CM. I just feel like I am out and the AF will show up in the morning. Ugh....hopefully it is just my doubts coming thru.


----------



## amc2087

Well I don't konw whats going on.
AF still hasnt showed her first, when I am usually never late. Was up at 3am and was sick. 
Took a test this morning then and nothing. Maybe it was because it was only 4 hour hold urine?
Problem is when I wake up in night I must pee and therefore cannot build up enough for a good sample.


----------



## emz1200

Well the :witch: has got me again this month, here starts cycle 9 :sad2:


----------



## ttc_tasha

melsy_11 said:


> aww those are sounding like they could be some positive signs to me, hope you get a bfp soon! You also reminded me I woke up a few times last week and I was soooo hungry I felt sick, not like me at all. Stay positive hun! When are you testing?I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun!

Aww i cracked last night and tested :( got a BFN, absolutely gutted. AF still hasnt shown tho so fingers crossed. Im staying positive :) think ill test friday if she hasnt shown xxx


----------



## LunaRamona

Congratulations Dort!! H&H 9 months!

Really sorry you're out emz, fingers crossed for you for your next cycle.

I had another glaring BFN this morning, really starting to believe myself when I say I'm not pregnant. Well 10dpo today, AF due on Fri or Sat I think.


----------



## sweet83

emz1200 said:


> Well the :witch: has got me again this month, here starts cycle 9 :sad2:

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## baby5hopeful

to all the ladies with bfp please could you all tell us your symtoms after ovulation up to testing day, it would help so much..............thank you


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, Im due af today but ironically this us the first day in the last week that I dont feel like shes gunna start any minute. I last tested at 12dpo and got a bfn so im afraid to poas now, I think I will leave it and test friday if af doesnt show.

Congrats to all the bfp's and sorry to everyone that af got fx'd your bfp's come soon!! Xxx


----------



## ttc_tasha

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, Im due af today but ironically this us the first day in the last week that I dont feel like shes gunna start any minute. I last tested at 12dpo and got a bfn so im afraid to poas now, I think I will leave it and test friday if af doesnt show.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp's and sorry to everyone that af got fx'd your bfp's come soon!! Xxx

Hey Bells n Bump...Im the same, AF is due for me too and I tested yday and got a BFN :( I darent test again either, I am also waiting till friday if she doesnt get me before then - fx for you huni! keep me updated xxx


----------



## purplerat

Well tested this morning with FMU and bfn :( AF due today though don't really feel it! I'll give it another week, as I'm off on holiday next Wednesday, before I test again (if AF doesn't arrive that is). 

I am just hoping this is like with my son, when I didn't get a bfp till about being a week late!


----------



## ttc_tasha

good luck purplerat. Have you had any symptoms or anything this month? this im going to test on friday x


----------



## kasey c

To all those getting BFN and where AFs are due today or in next few days don't feel disheartened, with both my previous pregnancies I waited to test the day afte my AF was due and had only faint positives, fx'ed for :bfp: s!! Sorry to all those who have got they AF and congrats to all the :bfp: s. I am 3 dpo today and been having what feels like round ligament pains on left hand side- convinced I am out this month though :( xx


----------



## purplerat

ttc_tasha said:


> good luck purplerat. Have you had any symptoms or anything this month? this im going to test on friday x

Thanks and to you :)

I have had many symptoms though not sure if they are just AF.

Cramping, Back ache, Diahorrea, Constipation, Nausea, Tiredness, Moody, Bigger Boobs, Veiny Boobs, Blood taste in mouth, bleeding gums, bloated, food tasting different, feeling spaced out/ not quite there! If it wasn't for the BFN I would be convinced I was pg! Have you had any symptoms? x


----------



## Sarz86

Hey All, I tested on Sun&Mon 12&13dpo bfn :-( Was due on yesterday AF didnt arrive. Yesterday and today have stomach cramps, so I know the witch is on her way. I know if I buy a test it will be a waste of money and AF will arrice. I just hate the wait, I keep going toilet to see if its arrived and nothing. Too scared to get my hopes up.


----------



## baby5hopeful

:dohh: oh the 2ww is a nightmare :wacko: lol i just want a bfp hehe :happydance:


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Tasha, fx'd af stays away for both of us, I have to admit so far I have only tested with supermarket cheapies so Im thinking I should get a better brand for friday provided af doesnt show, good luck xxx

Kasey- thank you for your experience that gives me hope that there is still a chance, with everyone getting early bfp's I was sure I was out when I got bfn at 12dpo, good luck for when you are next testing xxx


----------



## amc2087

I know this feeling, its killing me though, with my first two pregnancies I tested the AM the witch was due and got dark positives.

I am now 1 day past her date and have got nothing, I keep thinking I saw a line this morning but was so faint, it must of been in my head.

The symptoms I have had during the 2 week wait are diarrea and conspitation, nasuea, backache, cramps, moodiness, I have been sick twice, heartburn, insomnia but am tired.


----------



## ttc_tasha

purplerat said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> good luck purplerat. Have you had any symptoms or anything this month? this im going to test on friday x
> 
> Thanks and to you :)
> 
> I have had many symptoms though not sure if they are just AF.
> 
> Cramping, Back ache, Diahorrea, Constipation, Nausea, Tiredness, Moody, Bigger Boobs, Veiny Boobs, Blood taste in mouth, bleeding gums, bloated, food tasting different, feeling spaced out/ not quite there! If it wasn't for the BFN I would be convinced I was pg! Have you had any symptoms? xClick to expand...

Iv had pretty much the same as you, Ive had bleeding gums, never had them before, I got a cold/flu about 2dpo, still got it today, had it 2 weeks, everytime i blow my nose theres blood - never had that before either. had bad headaches the last few days, been really really tired, iv been going to sleep for 2 hours every day after work then going to bed at 10...i went to bed at 9.30 last night, must have needed it tho, woke up this morning just before my alarm went off in a brilliant mood (unusual for me, not a morning person at all) had heartburn, legs are aching, feels like im been climbing hills, my head has been in the clouds for the past few days (putting bread in fridge and milk in breadbin?) the only thing i dont have which EVERYONE who has had a BFP have had is the boobs...mine arent aching, hurting, tingling, nothing, they havent even gotten any bigger :( no veins either.

we will have to keep each other updated :) xx


----------



## kasey c

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi Tasha, fx'd af stays away for both of us, I have to admit so far I have only tested with supermarket cheapies so Im thinking I should get a better brand for friday provided af doesnt show, good luck xxx
> 
> Kasey- thank you for your experience that gives me hope that there is still a chance, with everyone getting early bfp's I was sure I was out when I got bfn at 12dpo, good luck for when you are next testing xxx

Thanks Bells n Bump and no probs on sharing my past experience :) - I am planning on waiting to test on 19th Sept if AF hasn't got me - this TWW is going too slowly........ xx


----------



## purplerat

ttc_tasha said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> good luck purplerat. Have you had any symptoms or anything this month? this im going to test on friday x
> 
> Thanks and to you :)
> 
> I have had many symptoms though not sure if they are just AF.
> 
> Cramping, Back ache, Diahorrea, Constipation, Nausea, Tiredness, Moody, Bigger Boobs, Veiny Boobs, Blood taste in mouth, bleeding gums, bloated, food tasting different, feeling spaced out/ not quite there! If it wasn't for the BFN I would be convinced I was pg! Have you had any symptoms? xClick to expand...
> 
> Iv had pretty much the same as you, Ive had bleeding gums, never had them before, I got a cold/flu about 2dpo, still got it today, had it 2 weeks, everytime i blow my nose theres blood - never had that before either. had bad headaches the last few days, been really really tired, iv been going to sleep for 2 hours every day after work then going to bed at 10...i went to bed at 9.30 last night, must have needed it tho, woke up this morning just before my alarm went off in a brilliant mood (unusual for me, not a morning person at all) had heartburn, legs are aching, feels like im been climbing hills, my head has been in the clouds for the past few days (putting bread in fridge and milk in breadbin?) the only thing i dont have which EVERYONE who has had a BFP have had is the boobs...mine arent aching, hurting, tingling, nothing, they havent even gotten any bigger :( no veins either.
> 
> we will have to keep each other updated :) xxClick to expand...


Lol to putting milk in the bread bin! Yes definitely keep each other updated. If AF is coming I just want her now so I can go on holiday period free :) xx


----------



## ttc_tasha

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi Tasha, fx'd af stays away for both of us, I have to admit so far I have only tested with supermarket cheapies so Im thinking I should get a better brand for friday provided af doesnt show, good luck xxx
> 
> Kasey- thank you for your experience that gives me hope that there is still a chance, with everyone getting early bfp's I was sure I was out when I got bfn at 12dpo, good luck for when you are next testing xxx

:) I tested with a clear blue digital test! :( im going to get ones of those FRER ones for friday...I hear theyre much better. I went to the chemist and local supermarket yday and nowhere does them, I will try boots or something. Keep me updated huni xx


----------



## joeybrooks

ttc_tasha said:


> Bells n Bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tasha, fx'd af stays away for both of us, I have to admit so far I have only tested with supermarket cheapies so Im thinking I should get a better brand for friday provided af doesnt show, good luck xxx
> 
> Kasey- thank you for your experience that gives me hope that there is still a chance, with everyone getting early bfp's I was sure I was out when I got bfn at 12dpo, good luck for when you are next testing xxx
> 
> :) I tested with a clear blue digital test! :( im going to get ones of those FRER ones for friday...I hear theyre much better. I went to the chemist and local supermarket yday and nowhere does them, I will try boots or something. Keep me updated huni xxClick to expand...

Boots have FRERs Buy One Get One Free at the minute, which is a very good offer.


----------



## ttc_tasha

@joeybrooks - thanks huni, I will get myself to boots after work (if she hasnt shown by then) xx


----------



## Hippiechick

emz1200 said:


> Well the :witch: has got me again this month, here starts cycle 9 :sad2:

Sorry emz1200 :hugs: I'm still waiting for AF - she usually always turns up 14 days after my pos opk and that was sunday so I'm 3 days late. Trouble is that I have been know to have wonky cycles in the past which is why I haven't tested yet. If she turns up I'll be joining you for cycle 9 too! xx


----------



## guest2003

Im deffo out :( Witch got me a day early!!!!!!!

Feel like its never gonna happen!


----------



## ttc_tasha

Sarz86 said:


> Hey All, I tested on Sun&Mon 12&13dpo bfn :-( Was due on yesterday AF didnt arrive. Yesterday and today have stomach cramps, so I know the witch is on her way. I know if I buy a test it will be a waste of money and AF will arrice. I just hate the wait, I keep going toilet to see if its arrived and nothing. Too scared to get my hopes up.

Im exactly the same, I as 14dpo yday and tested BFN :( She still hasnt shown but I dont want to test...Im just waiting for her to come today! grrr i wish she would either be on time or just not turn up at all :) x


----------



## Hippiechick

guest2003 said:


> Im deffo out :( Witch got me a day early!!!!!!!
> 
> Feel like its never gonna happen!

sorry guest2003. Sending you hugs - it's rubbish isn't it? I hate the feeling of hopelessness that you get when AF arrives - I spend most of the day crying. :hugs: xx


----------



## baby5hopeful

af is due a week today, please stay away i dont want to reach a yr of ttc which it will be in october, i feel my life has been on hold this whole time, living life in 2 week periods for nearly a yr...................babydust ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hugs to guest 2003 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Speak of the devil (or witch in this case) and its sure to arrive, Im out, she got me!! Well on to next month DH better start building up his stamina now!! Haha!! 

Hopefully by the time Im back here you will all be in first tri, good luck ladies!! Xxx


----------



## ttc_tasha

Bells n Bump said:


> Speak of the devil (or witch in this case) and its sure to arrive, Im out, she got me!! Well on to next month DH better start building up his stamina now!! Haha!!
> 
> Hopefully by the time Im back here you will all be in first tri, good luck ladies!! Xxx

Im so sorry huni :( fx for next month xx


----------



## baby5hopeful

Bells n Bump said:


> Speak of the devil (or witch in this case) and its sure to arrive, Im out, she got me!! Well on to next month DH better start building up his stamina now!! Haha!!
> 
> Hopefully by the time Im back here you will all be in first tri, good luck ladies!! Xxx

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

Bells n Bump said:


> Speak of the devil (or witch in this case) and its sure to arrive, Im out, she got me!! Well on to next month DH better start building up his stamina now!! Haha!!
> 
> Hopefully by the time Im back here you will all be in first tri, good luck ladies!! Xxx

Sorry to hear Bells n Bump :( wishing you lots of luck for next cycle xx


----------



## guest2003

Thanks guys!!!!!

Im just fed up now at this stage!!! ITS NOT FAIR!


----------



## TrAyBaby

dort said:


> BFP today :) september 6th!!!

congrats dort x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Bells n Bump said:


> Speak of the devil (or witch in this case) and its sure to arrive, Im out, she got me!! Well on to next month DH better start building up his stamina now!! Haha!!
> 
> Hopefully by the time Im back here you will all be in first tri, good luck ladies!! Xxx

:hugs: to you my fellow methotrexate survivor. good luck next month x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!


----------



## kasey c

Congrats lilfroggyfroe :) wishing you a H&H pregnancy x


----------



## TrAyBaby

WOW congrats lilfroggyfroe x


----------



## Sarz86

Congrats!!


----------



## sweet83

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!

congrats hun :flower:


----------



## twickywabbit

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!

Congrats :flower:


----------



## taytotayto

dort said:


> BFP today :) september 6th!!!

congratulations soooo pleased for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## taytotayto

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!

congratulations have a great 9 months x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## guest2003

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!

woo hoo congrats hunnie! This thread has got a lot of BFPs :happydance:


----------



## londongirl

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY that's AWESOME! CONGRATS!!!! you must be SOO excited! how many DPO were you when you tested? Did you wait for AF to be late??
very happy for you!!


----------



## Hippiechick

Well, just tested and unsurprisingly BFN. AF is 3 days late and being cruel. Looks like it's cycle 9 for me.


----------



## sweet83

Hippiechick said:


> Well, just tested and unsurprisingly BFN. AF is 3 days late and being cruel. Looks like it's cycle 9 for me.

sorry hun :hugs: i know how difficult it is ..


----------



## ttc_tasha

sweet83 said:


> Hippiechick said:
> 
> 
> Well, just tested and unsurprisingly BFN. AF is 3 days late and being cruel. Looks like it's cycle 9 for me.
> 
> sorry hun :hugs: i know how difficult it is ..Click to expand...

Same here, i now how difficult it is too, I got a BFN yday, darent test anymore. Good luck everyone x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

londongirl said:


> lilfroggyfroe said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the site much lately because I was trying the approach of not thinking of getting pregnant. But i tested today and guess what___ I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!!
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY that's AWESOME! CONGRATS!!!! you must be SOO excited! how many DPO were you when you tested? Did you wait for AF to be late??
> very happy for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I had one chart tell me I was suppose to start AF on the 4th or 5th but than another chart said Sept 7th. So here I am not feeling any smyptoms really that I didn't have an excuse for. But i couldn't handle it any longer and tested this morning. My DH heard me in the bathroom and figured I has opening a pad and that AF had come. He had a big surprise when he went to the bathroom and saw the test!! :happydance:


----------



## POASFiend

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Please mark me down for a BFP, thanks!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sweet83

POASFiend said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Please mark me down for a BFP, thanks!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

congrats hun :happydance::flower:


----------



## helen0381

Hello Ladies :hi:

Can I join your lovely thread? 

Im Helen, 30 years old and TTC#2

this is only our 2nd month trying so Im trying not to get too excited! 

Took a ic test this morning and it was BFN. Think its still a bit early tho. 

Good luck to you all and congrats to the ladies who have got their BFP's! 

xxx


----------



## ttc_tasha

helen0381 said:


> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join your lovely thread?
> 
> Im Helen, 30 years old and TTC#2
> 
> this is only our 2nd month trying so Im trying not to get too excited!
> 
> Took a ic test this morning and it was BFN. Think its still a bit early tho.
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats to the ladies who have got their BFP's!
> 
> xxx

Hi Helen, Welcome to the thread. How many DPO are you? Im currently ttc#1 on 15 dpo, took a test yday - bfn :( AF was due yday or today, darent test tho lol x


----------



## baby5hopeful

helen0381 said:


> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join your lovely thread?
> 
> Im Helen, 30 years old and TTC#2
> 
> this is only our 2nd month trying so Im trying not to get too excited!
> 
> Took a ic test this morning and it was BFN. Think its still a bit early tho.
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats to the ladies who have got their BFP's!
> 
> xxx

welcome and good luck xxxxx


----------



## baby5hopeful

ttc_tasha said:


> helen0381 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join your lovely thread?
> 
> Im Helen, 30 years old and TTC#2
> 
> this is only our 2nd month trying so Im trying not to get too excited!
> 
> Took a ic test this morning and it was BFN. Think its still a bit early tho.
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats to the ladies who have got their BFP's!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Helen, Welcome to the thread. How many DPO are you? Im currently ttc#1 on 15 dpo, took a test yday - bfn :( AF was due yday or today, darent test tho lol xClick to expand...

good luck ttctasha :winkwink:


----------



## ____ashley___

Hi girls im new to this site but im already a compleate addict this is my TTC#1 tried using OPK in august and i THINK i used them right (fingers crossed) i am 8DPO and hoping to test on 11th the day the witch is due. Im already symptom spotting but i think it might all be in my head i am also googling everything. I have been reading through all the posts and congrats to everyone that got ther BFP


----------



## helen0381

ttc_tasha said:


> helen0381 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :hi:
> 
> Can I join your lovely thread?
> 
> Im Helen, 30 years old and TTC#2
> 
> this is only our 2nd month trying so Im trying not to get too excited!
> 
> Took a ic test this morning and it was BFN. Think its still a bit early tho.
> 
> Good luck to you all and congrats to the ladies who have got their BFP's!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Helen, Welcome to the thread. How many DPO are you? Im currently ttc#1 on 15 dpo, took a test yday - bfn :( AF was due yday or today, darent test tho lol xClick to expand...

Hi, Im 11dpo today (my ticker is ouot by a day) I didnt get BFP before till the day I was due AF so think its just too early. 
I hope the witch stays away hun! How long have you been trying?

x


----------



## baby5hopeful

POASFiend said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Please mark me down for a BFP, thanks!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

congrats to you xxxxx


----------



## baby5hopeful

____ashley___ said:


> Hi girls im new to this site but im already a compleate addict this is my TTC#1 tried using OPK in august and i THINK i used them right (fingers crossed) i am 8DPO and hoping to test on 11th the day the witch is due. Im already symptom spotting but i think it might all be in my head i am also googling everything. I have been reading through all the posts and congrats to everyone that got ther BFP

good luck ashley x


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Please mark me down for a BFP, thanks!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

whooop whooop congrats xxx


----------



## ____ashley___

Baby5hopeful thanks & CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## baby5hopeful

____ashley___ said:


> Baby5hopeful thanks & CONGRATULATIONS!!

ashley i havent got my bfp yet, im due af a week today so will test next wednesday xxx


----------



## ____ashley___

Sorry misread it still getting used 2 all the talk oohhh maybe that was a good omen


----------



## wavescrash

Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!


----------



## joeybrooks

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

ARGHHHH, massive congratulations!!!!!! So chuffed for you, H&H 9 months xo.


----------



## baby5hopeful

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!




wow how many dpo r u xx


----------



## wavescrash

joeybrooks said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!
> 
> ARGHHHH, massive congratulations!!!!!! So chuffed for you, H&H 9 months xo.Click to expand...

Thanks so much :) I did a little dance around the bathroom as soon as the line appeared. It appeared right away and so much darker than the control line.


----------



## wavescrash

baby5hopeful said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow how many dpo r u xxClick to expand...

18dpo and 6 days late for AF. Last cycle I was 6 days late and had a chemical pregnancy. Bled for 7 days and just used that as my period and ov'd 2 days later than the internet said I should.


----------



## joeybrooks

wavescrashove said:


> baby5hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow how many dpo r u xxClick to expand...
> 
> 18dpo and 6 days late for AF. Last cycle I was 6 days late and had a chemical pregnancy. Bled for 7 days and just used that as my period and ov'd 2 days later than the internet said I should.Click to expand...

Oh I know that dance, I did one last month myself, but like you it was a chemical too :( You have given me hope for this month that maybe I too can follow my chemical with a BFP.

I will pray for you that this one will stick with all it's strength xo.


----------



## wavescrash

joeybrooks said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby5hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow how many dpo r u xxClick to expand...
> 
> 18dpo and 6 days late for AF. Last cycle I was 6 days late and had a chemical pregnancy. Bled for 7 days and just used that as my period and ov'd 2 days later than the internet said I should.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know that dance, I did one last month myself, but like you it was a chemical too :( You have given me hope for this month that maybe I too can follow my chemical with a BFP.
> 
> I will pray for you that this one will stick with all it's strength xo.Click to expand...

Aw I'm sorry you had to go through that. I know how it is :( On the plus side, you're most fertile after a m/c (and after childbirth) so hopefully this cycle will be it for you too!

Thanks so much! I feel slight pulling and dull cramps here & there so I'm just hoping the lil bean is snuggling in tight! I'll say some prayers for you too! :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

Congratulations :) wishing you a H&H pregnancy xx


----------



## babydeabreu

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

oh congratulations hun xxx :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## melsy_11

Aww Congrats Ladies!!! So wonderful to see all these :bfp:


----------



## sweet83

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats dort, lilfroggy, wavescrashove and POASfiend!!! Here's wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months! (I go to work, come back and am bombarded with good news, I love it!) 

Sorry to those the witch got. I hope next month is your bfp month! :) 

Today, I am still on the CM train, but it's gone from watery to lots of creamy. Feeling hopeful, but trying not to get my hopes up. Today I felt like AF was coming (a week early) but nothing so far, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. The 2WW is becoming a nightmare...


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks to the both of you!!! Good luck to you DBZ!


----------



## G x

Loads more BFP's since I last visited. Congratulations all :) happy & heathy 9 month.

This thread is giving me so much hope that my day will come, I'm NTNP this month for a break but I'm finding it hard to break habits so have been doing opk's still. 
Realy looking foward to testing I'll be keeping my FX'd that the rest of us get that :bfp: this month.

G x


----------



## babydeabreu

ladies can i get your views? 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/40b0d615.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/446a0fd4.jpg
im only 6dpo....but wanted to test just to see(me being ega) the test are "one step" can they show a shaddow like this and still be neg? dont want to get my hopes up!!!


----------



## bubbamaking

I can see a line looks pinky to me hun keep testing x


----------



## sweet83

babydeabreu said:


> ladies can i get your views?
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/40b0d615.jpg
> 
> im only 5dpo....but wanted to test just to see(me being ega) the test are "one step" can they show a shaddow like this and still be neg? dont want to get my hopes up!!!

i would say a BFP.. COngrats hun :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

I hope so, i shall test either tomorow or next couple of days and see how the line is then..with these cheapies you just dont know do you xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

POASFiend said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Please mark me down for a BFP, thanks!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

congrats x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

congratulations, cant believe how many BFP already. I think this thread is luckier than the august one x


----------



## wavescrash

TrAyBaby said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!
> 
> congratulations, cant believe how many BFP already. I think this thread is luckier than the august one xClick to expand...

aw thanks :)


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Congrats Wavescrashove!! Sounds like its an exicting day for both of us!! :)


----------



## WinterSong4

Congrats to the newest 4 BFP's!!! 

Wish I had good news to give, but don't. I am done testing ladies. I am pretty sure I am not pregnant this time. Brown spotting started yesterday (and usually does this close to AF) and today I feel like AF will show any time in the next 24hours (she is due Friday or Saturday). Plus, my once sore boobs, no longer sore.

I did wake up with a sore throat and stuffy nose (feeling like I am getting a cold). I am just going to play it by ear now, by waiting for AF to show. If she doesn't then I will test.

Best of luck to you ladies!


----------



## melsy_11

Looks like a line to me hun!! Congrats!!!


----------



## taterz

Haha, Hurricane Irene babies! Cross our fingers! Testing around 9/16


----------



## usamom

jeoestreich said:


> So I am out for this month! So onwards to September testing. Anyone want to join me?
> 
> [/COLOR][/CENTER]

Count me in!! I tested on 09/03 and got my BFN... Have another IUI next week and will be testing again by 09/29.


----------



## Jill39

I'm waiting to find out if I'm pregnant this month as well. :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ladies,
I am irritated yesterday morning I got a BFN and today Im suppose to get my period Im not even crampy like I usually am. Im usually cramped up for the first whole week before my period and the cramps are so bad that im in the fetal position.


----------



## POASFiend

thanks everyone!!!! Baby deabreu are you sure your only 5dpo?????? Looks like a pos to me! I was in disbelief yesterday because I used a cheapy pink dye and have never seen an evap before so I assumed that's what it was so I repeated it--same thing and then did a digital!!! Those weren't evap lines!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

POASFiend said:


> thanks everyone!!!! Baby deabreu are you sure your only 5dpo?????? Looks like a pos to me! I was in disbelief yesterday because I used a cheapy pink dye and have never seen an evap before so I assumed that's what it was so I repeated it--same thing and then did a digital!!! Those weren't evap lines!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!

Congrats, I think I have a UTI because I have to pee like ever 30-45minutes


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> thanks everyone!!!! Baby deabreu are you sure your only 5dpo?????? Looks like a pos to me! I was in disbelief yesterday because I used a cheapy pink dye and have never seen an evap before so I assumed that's what it was so I repeated it--same thing and then did a digital!!! Those weren't evap lines!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!

No hun i'm 6 dpo hun, just checked!!! but even still thats another reason why i think its evap because im only 6dpo, but its not uncommon to get an early reading. its because i forgot and checked 15mins after that im 100% thinking its evap!! im just praying that its the same as you hun... praying praying it is bfp :)

x


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations to all who got BFP's today. This must be the luckiest thread ever!!

:hugs: to all the witch got x


----------



## LivForHim

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

congrats! that is so wonderful!! :happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

Awesome to the new :bfp:!! 

Still no sign of the witch here. My temp is still way up and I have cramps super bad. I did not test this morning because I only have one test left and I did not want to waste it. LOL Probably test this weekend if she still hasn't arrived.

I will update the thread later on in the day when I am at work. Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust.


----------



## Bug222

Congrats to Lilfroggy :happydance:, POASfiend :happydance: and Wavescrash :happydance:!!!! Wishing you all a fabulous pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Charlie_x

i know i didnt join in this thread :( wish i had but i just wanted to say i got my bfp today :D


----------



## DBZ34

Fx for you jeostreich!! Hope AF stays away for you! :dust:

Pnutsprincess, I hope it's a pg symptom and not a uti... but I would drink cranberry juice.


----------



## jeoestreich

Charlie_x said:


> i know i didnt join in this thread :( wish i had but i just wanted to say i got my bfp today :D

I can add you quick and add your :bfp: if you want. :D


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo Congrats CharlieX!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## taytotayto

wavescrashove said:


> Tested today (9/7) and got my BFP!

wow huge congratulations im delighted for you.:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:
wishing you a great 9 months. x


----------



## bubbamaking

Congrats charlie x


----------



## taytotayto

charlie welcome and well done. congratulations and also wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months,x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Charlie_x

jeoestreich said:


> Charlie_x said:
> 
> 
> i know i didnt join in this thread :( wish i had but i just wanted to say i got my bfp today :D
> 
> I can add you quick and add your :bfp: if you want. :DClick to expand...

Go for it!! :D


----------



## laura1981

Hi All, i am down to test 18th sept however got my positive OPK today and last cycle was 35 days so possibly i am now only hitting 2ww from friday? I am getting more confused every day loo


----------



## angel4eva

My AF's due on the 14th, and too early to test now, but the only symptoms I'm getting are painful boobs, and my nipples have been hard a lot and felt a little swollen and tender, definitely feel different, so I'm really praying that this could be the month!


----------



## tbwells2

Well ladies, I'm out. The witch got me, early at that! Maybe next month. :dust: to the rest of you!


----------



## Hippiechick

Well I'm out too - AF got me this afternoon at work. :nope: 

It seems that whenver I test - I get a negative and then get AF later that day. She's playing tricks with me. 

Onto cycle 9 :cry:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to all the new BFPs! hugs :hugs: to all the ones out for this month.


----------



## stephanie91x

I'll be testing on the morning of the 22nd if AF isn't here. Xx


----------



## Pnutsprincess

stephanie91x said:


> I'll be testing on the morning of the 22nd if AF isn't here. Xx

You had a baby boy in june? aww thats cute and you are already trying for a brother or sister for him how sweet


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread is update! 

Congrats to the four new :bfp:! Hugs to everyone who got the evil :witch:. :hugs: Good luck and lots of baby dust for your next cycle.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! so good to see all the BFP's!!!! congrats future mamas!

sorry for those that got AF :hugs:

I am waiting to test! AF is due on sunday, but i am really eager to POAS. so i may in the morning. if i get a BFN then ill wait until next week to test again. I have a busy weekend ahead of me to help distract me if i get bad news :) but i will remain hopeful regardless!


----------



## skeet9924

:happydance: so excited for you to test jm!!! :happydance:


Sending bucket loads of :dust: !!!!! Cant wait to hear the update tomorow...I have everything that can be crossed...crossed for you 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommapowers32

sweet83 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> ladies can i get your views?
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/40b0d615.jpg
> 
> im only 5dpo....but wanted to test just to see(me being ega) the test are "one step" can they show a shaddow like this and still be neg? dont want to get my hopes up!!!
> 
> i would say a BFP.. COngrats hun :happydance:Click to expand...

I see :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babers

Put babers down for a bfp!!!!! thank you


----------



## skeet9924

I say :bfp: !!!


----------



## skeet9924

babers said:


> Put babers down for a bfp!!!!! thank you

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## jeoestreich

babers said:


> Put babers down for a bfp!!!!! thank you

Congrats!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> :happydance: so excited for you to test jm!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Sending bucket loads of :dust: !!!!! Cant wait to hear the update tomorow...I have everything that can be crossed...crossed for you
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:hugs:
aw thank you so much skeet!!! that is so sweet! i am kinda worried because i am feeling AF style cramps right now... and last month i got them at about the same time and then woke up that morning to find AF. i hope thats not happening for me right now!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats babers!


----------



## skeet9924

jmandrews said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: so excited for you to test jm!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Sending bucket loads of :dust: !!!!! Cant wait to hear the update tomorow...I have everything that can be crossed...crossed for you
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> aw thank you so much skeet!!! that is so sweet! i am kinda worried because i am feeling AF style cramps right now... and last month i got them at about the same time and then woke up that morning to find AF. i hope thats not happening for me right now!Click to expand...


I hope not too!! I think when women were created ( no matter who created us..dont't want to offend any one ) they decided they were going to play an evil trick on us and make preg symptoms and af symptoms the same..


----------



## LivForHim

good evening ladies! hope everyone had a good hump day!! ;) congrats to all the BFP and hugs to all the ones the witch got!! 7 more days until I test and I am feeling hopeful! Just keep praying and trusting God that all things are working together for my good and for the good of my baby!! :) so...how is everyone feeling?? symptom spotting anyone???


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: so excited for you to test jm!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Sending bucket loads of :dust: !!!!! Cant wait to hear the update tomorow...I have everything that can be crossed...crossed for you
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> aw thank you so much skeet!!! that is so sweet! i am kinda worried because i am feeling AF style cramps right now... and last month i got them at about the same time and then woke up that morning to find AF. i hope thats not happening for me right now!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope not too!! I think when women were created ( no matter who created us..dont't want to offend any one ) they decided they were going to play an evil trick on us and make preg symptoms and af symptoms the same..Click to expand...

Skeet i could not agree with you more!!!! makes me crazy!


----------



## CountryDarlin

So, my husband called a friend he used to work with, who has predicted several friends babies and if they were pregnant or not...not a psychic or anything, just kinda goofing around. He has accurately predicted a set of boy twins, a single girl, etc. Hubby mentioned I might possibly be preggo, and he responded with "Yes she is, and its not twins, its a girl" I know its all fun and games, but who knows...?:winkwink:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Liv4Him, I'm major symptom spotting...so far:
Severe headaches for last week
Heartburn last 2days
Cramps
Spotting few days after O
BBs getting tender
Overly Tired for last week
Just feeling it lol

Whats yours?


----------



## amc2087

Well she still isnt here, I never have had spotting though, so really confused.
Tested with a clearlue digi this mornin, result seemed to take ages but the blow was all the same 'not pregnant', i just cried looking at it, most of the symptoms have been here this month, even random sickness 3 times. 
Last night there were pink tinges and today just one spot. i am so confused right now.
can a digi be wrong when AF was due two days ago?!?


----------



## annmariecrisp

AF got me this morning xx oh well on to next month xx


----------



## 2016

Loving the BFPs stacking up! :happydance: I am getting so impatient to test...only 6 dpo now and, after a major dip yesterday, my temp is at an all time high only ever reached before when I was pregnant with LO. Even the ectopics didn't give such high temps. Going to test on Sunday 11th...3 days to go.


----------



## ttc_tasha

Morning girls, congratulations toall those with BFP :) Well done. Im 16dpo tested this morning and got BFN :( the witch is 2 days late. Has anyone else gotten a BFN t 16dpo but then got a BFP? Clutchin at straws I know :( X


----------



## ickle pand

I got a BFN this morning but I'm only 9DPO. I'm so glad that I chart though so that I know exactly when I O'd - I think the stress of estimating when AF's due and when to test would be too much for me lol!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## baby5hopeful

angel4eva said:


> My AF's due on the 14th, and too early to test now, but the only symptoms I'm getting are painful boobs, and my nipples have been hard a lot and felt a little swollen and tender, definitely feel different, so I'm really praying that this could be the month!

my af is due the 14th too, i wanna test now lol xxx


----------



## purplerat

ttc_tasha said:


> Morning girls, congratulations toall those with BFP :) Well done. Im 16dpo tested this morning and got BFN :( the witch is 2 days late. Has anyone else gotten a BFN t 16dpo but then got a BFP? Clutchin at straws I know :( X

Me! When I was pg with William I got BFN at 16 dpo, BFP at 20 dpo. Good luck x


----------



## mrssat

Hey can you add me I will be testing 14th Sept if no AF on 13th! Really gonna try and wait til she doesn't show. 
GL to everyone one!


----------



## Sarz86

I'm 16dpo tested yesterday with a FRER bfn :-( I know its not my month so just wish that witch would hurry up so I can try again 
Congrats to everyone thats got their bfp! Am so jealous lol!x


----------



## baby5hopeful

8 dpo for me now, pls pls pls let it be my month, GL everyone xx


----------



## ttc_tasha

Sarz86 said:


> I'm 16dpo tested yesterday with a FRER bfn :-( I know its not my month so just wish that witch would hurry up so I can try again
> Congrats to everyone thats got their bfp! Am so jealous lol!x

Im in the same boat as you huni, 16dpo today, tested at 3.30am this morning, BFN :( AF was due 2 days ago. I just want her to put me out of my misery so i can move on with the next cycle xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies just an update...did another test and theres no line, so even though yesterdays line was dark looks like it was indeed an evap because this test theres nothing :shrug:

still early days so i still have a chance of getting my bfp :)

fingers crossed

xx


----------



## baby5hopeful

babydeabreu said:


> Hey ladies just an update...did another test and theres no line, so even though yesterdays line was dark looks like it was indeed an evap because this test theres nothing :shrug:
> 
> still early days so i still have a chance of getting my bfp :)
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> xx

your not out until the witch shows hun, good luck xxxxx


----------



## londongirl

Hi everyone
well it's official. my temp has started dropping, my BBs are getting less sore and i had spotting when I wiped. So I know AF is coming to visit - yay lucky me (not). I'm guessing tomorrow. I am disappointed of course, but I am also excited. I have read some brilliant stuff about preseed/conceive plus. I bought it last weekend and we used it last night just to try it out and it was really good! I&#8217;ve had a chemical before so I know I can conceive at the very least, so I&#8217;m going to use preseed and I feel pretty confident that next month will be the one &#61514;
so congrats to all the BFPs&#8230; and to those who the w(b)itch has come to see, onward and upward and see you in the October thread!!!!!!!!!!! I&#8217;ll keep checking here for more BFPs throughout September too of course!
Xx LG


----------



## ttc_tasha

purplerat said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, congratulations toall those with BFP :) Well done. Im 16dpo tested this morning and got BFN :( the witch is 2 days late. Has anyone else gotten a BFN t 16dpo but then got a BFP? Clutchin at straws I know :( X
> 
> Me! When I was pg with William I got BFN at 16 dpo, BFP at 20 dpo. Good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks huni, Im just praying every single day!!! I want to put it to the back of my mind but I still find myself loggin on here every 2 minutes lol xx


----------



## Lilicat

I am out this month :nope: good luck to all those still waiting to find out.


----------



## ttc_tasha

Lilicat said:


> I am out this month :nope: good luck to all those still waiting to find out.

So sorry Lilicat...good luck for next month huni xx


----------



## twickywabbit

Lilicat said:


> I am out this month :nope: good luck to all those still waiting to find out.

:hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Lilicat said:


> I am out this month :nope: good luck to all those still waiting to find out.

:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Lilicat said:


> I am out this month :nope: good luck to all those still waiting to find out.

sorry to here this hun, good luck for the next cycle xx


----------



## ____ashley___

Well i caved in last night and got a bfn i knew i would but temptation was to strong lol! Im only 9dpo an af isnt due till the weekend so there is still hope hugs to all those that got af


----------



## ttc_tasha

____ashley___ said:


> Well i caved in last night and got a bfn i knew i would but temptation was to strong lol! Im only 9dpo an af isnt due till the weekend so there is still hope hugs to all those that got af

fingers crossed huni. I tested at 3.30am this morning, im 16 dpo, BFN :( going to wait till saturday I think if she hasnt arrived by then...im 2 days late, im crackin, I need to know wot the heck is going on in there lol xx


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies!!! just poppin in to say good morning and hope everyone has a great day! THINK POSITIVE! :) 

i am 13dpo today and i tested for the first time i decided not to wait until sunday, but i got a BFN... but its ok because its no over until the :witch: shows her ugly face! Now ill just be waiting for AF not to show up! 

:hugs: to everyone and lots of :dust:
im off to work talk to you ladies later!


----------



## ttc_tasha

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies!!! just poppin in to say good morning and hope everyone has a great day! THINK POSITIVE! :)
> 
> i am 13dpo today and i tested for the first time i decided not to wait until sunday, but i got a BFN... but its ok because its no over until the :witch: shows her ugly face! Now ill just be waiting for AF not to show up!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone and lots of :dust:
> im off to work talk to you ladies later!

good luck huni. Im going to test on Saturday...Im 2 day late (16dpo) got a bfn today :( boohooo....but im like you im thinking positive :) x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey ladies im still waiting to ovulate this cycle, but should do in a few days.

Just wanted to offer a :hugs: to anyone who needed it today x


----------



## ____ashley___

ttc_tasha said:


> ____ashley___ said:
> 
> 
> Well i caved in last night and got a bfn i knew i would but temptation was to strong lol! Im only 9dpo an af isnt due till the weekend so there is still hope hugs to all those that got af
> 
> fingers crossed huni. I tested at 3.30am this morning, im 16 dpo, BFN :( going to wait till saturday I think if she hasnt arrived by then...im 2 days late, im crackin, I need to know wot the heck is going on in there lol xxClick to expand...

I tested around that time also i couldnt sleep i was thinking about it to much lol got all crossbles crossed for you hun xx


----------



## ttc_tasha

____ashley___ said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____ashley___ said:
> 
> 
> Well i caved in last night and got a bfn i knew i would but temptation was to strong lol! Im only 9dpo an af isnt due till the weekend so there is still hope hugs to all those that got af
> 
> fingers crossed huni. I tested at 3.30am this morning, im 16 dpo, BFN :( going to wait till saturday I think if she hasnt arrived by then...im 2 days late, im crackin, I need to know wot the heck is going on in there lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested around that time also i couldnt sleep i was thinking about it to much lol got all crossbles crossed for you hun xxClick to expand...

OMG same here, i was dreaming all night that I got a BFP, 3rd night in a row of dreaming it :( feels sooo real! I woke up bursting at 3.30, tested and just kept checking it every 5 minutes incase it changed lol, im so tired today lol. I just thought it was going to be a BFP....Im so fed up...I dont know whats happening at all...I have no pains at all!! nothing! had cramping 14dpo and thought i was going to wake up to her yday morning...nothing, cramping stopped when i got out of bed. I just want to know either way, i wish she would either show or i would get my BFP X


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Please can I join? I'm going to test on 17th Sept if AF has appeared. O:)


----------



## zennie

I was due to test on the 10th . . . . 
But between impatience and excitement, i've tested today.
Result . . . :bfp:
Couldnt be happier :happydance:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Congrats Zennie!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congrats Zennie x


----------



## ttc_tasha

zennie said:


> I was due to test on the 10th . . . .
> But between impatience and excitement, i've tested today.
> Result . . . :bfp:
> Couldnt be happier :happydance:

congratulations huni - how many dpo were you xxx


----------



## sweet83

AF got me today :cry:

baby dust to all ladies :flower:


----------



## zennie

ttc_tasha said:


> zennie said:
> 
> 
> I was due to test on the 10th . . . .
> But between impatience and excitement, i've tested today.
> Result . . . :bfp:
> Couldnt be happier :happydance:
> 
> congratulations huni - how many dpo were you xxxClick to expand...

10 dpo today :)


----------



## LolaAnn

wow awesome thread! I'm testing on the 12th xx congrats all bfps!


----------



## G x

Congrats zennie, happy and healthy 9 month.

G x


----------



## baby_love

Hey, can you add me for the 16th. Ta. xx


----------



## LivForHim

CountryDarlin said:


> Liv4Him, I'm major symptom spotting...so far:
> Severe headaches for last week
> Heartburn last 2days
> Cramps
> Spotting few days after O
> BBs getting tender
> Overly Tired for last week
> Just feeling it lol
> 
> Whats yours?

wow! all of these symptoms sound promising!! I don't really have any symptoms so far...but when I had my last miscarriage I didn't have any symptoms until I was about 5 weeks along. plus, we got a new puppy so I have been chasing him around and not really having time to obsess over any symptoms! lol! FX for our BFP this month!!! :hugs:


----------



## pink mum

hello girls h r u all


----------



## stephanie91x

Pnutsprincess said:


> stephanie91x said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing on the morning of the 22nd if AF isn't here. Xx
> 
> You had a baby boy in june? aww thats cute and you are already trying for a brother or sister for him how sweetClick to expand...

Yeah :) I've loved every minute of it I wanna do it all over again & I want them be very close when they grow up. I have PCOS so might take me a while again but I'm not in any hurry enjoy every day with my gorgeous boy. 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## jmandrews

ttc_tasha said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! just poppin in to say good morning and hope everyone has a great day! THINK POSITIVE! :)
> 
> i am 13dpo today and i tested for the first time i decided not to wait until sunday, but i got a BFN... but its ok because its no over until the :witch: shows her ugly face! Now ill just be waiting for AF not to show up!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone and lots of :dust:
> im off to work talk to you ladies later!
> 
> good luck huni. Im going to test on Saturday...Im 2 day late (16dpo) got a bfn today :( boohooo....but im like you im thinking positive :) xClick to expand...

Thanks!!! You too!! Hope u get ur :bfp:


----------



## duckytwins

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## stephanie91x

I am very inpatient today, period isn't due till 22nd I'm dying to test. From my calender I ovulate today, I'm not good at all this keeping track of everything (should I have sex to boost my chance) I did it last night. Although I already feel pregnant from when we beded over a week ago x

Baby dust to all.
& congratulations to everyone who got a bfp xx


----------



## AmzLJ

Could you add me on plz? Due to test on 23rd! Congrats on all the BFP's so far :thumbup:


----------



## butterfly4U

Hello ,and congratulations to all the mommies to be! I was wondering if I could be added I'm new to this whole thing .......I guess I would be testing around the 22 of September. Thank you in advance .


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls waiting to test the 12th as im due on then, did try this afternoon bt BFN so going to try and hold out till then x


----------



## stephanie91x

butterfly4U said:


> Hello ,and congratulations to all the mommies to be! I was wondering if I could be added I'm new to this whole thing .......I guess I would be testing around the 22 of September. Thank you in advance .

Hey :) my period is due 22nd if AF hadn't arrived I will be testing that morning.

Do you have any symtoms ?

Good luck hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## DBZ34

baby_love said:


> Hey, can you add me for the 16th. Ta. xx


Another testing buddy! I'm testing on the 16th too if AF doesn't show her ugly face before then. :)


----------



## amc2087

Hi all.

Well she finally got me. After 2 days of thinking I wasnt going to see her for a good few months. I cried so much this morning, but have come to realise everything happens for a reason. I got a job offer today and if I had been pregnant I would not have been in employement long enough to get leave and so no, and would then not have a job in the long run, so am now going to wait a few months and start again. 

Good luck to you all, and I hope you all get the news you want very soon xx


----------



## butterfly4U

stephanie91x said:


> butterfly4U said:
> 
> 
> Hello ,and congratulations to all the mommies to be! I was wondering if I could be added I'm new to this whole thing .......I guess I would be testing around the 22 of September. Thank you in advance .
> 
> Hey :) my period is due 22nd if AF hadn't arrived I will be testing that morning.
> 
> Do you have any symtoms ?
> 
> Good luck hope you get a bfp xxClick to expand...

:) ill probly end up testing before then lol ...I know I should make my self wait but I don't want to lol.
No symptoms yet just cramping .....hoping its implantation!
Hope you get your BFP too!


----------



## stephanie91x

butterfly4U said:


> stephanie91x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly4U said:
> 
> 
> Hello ,and congratulations to all the mommies to be! I was wondering if I could be added I'm new to this whole thing .......I guess I would be testing around the 22 of September. Thank you in advance .
> 
> Hey :) my period is due 22nd if AF hadn't arrived I will be testing that morning.
> 
> Do you have any symtoms ?
> 
> Good luck hope you get a bfp xxClick to expand...
> 
> :) ill probly end up testing before then lol ...I know I should make my self wait but I don't want to lol.
> No symptoms yet just cramping .....hoping its implantation!
> Hope you get your BFP too!Click to expand...

I really wanna test before aswell the earlyest ill test is the 18th i think. I should be ovulating today and I've had a lot of cramping so fingers crossed. Also i have a really bad cold I got the same in ny last pregnancy aswell, also nose bleeds, feeling sick and hungry at the most weridiest times 5am i could eat a dinner Lol. 

Let me know when you test, hopefully we both can congratulate each other xx


----------



## Karlee

ttc_tasha said:


> Morning girls, congratulations toall those with BFP :) Well done. Im 16dpo tested this morning and got BFN :( the witch is 2 days late. Has anyone else gotten a BFN t 16dpo but then got a BFP? Clutchin at straws I know :( X


I am in the exact same boat. My witch is 2-4 days late and :bfn: from 12 DPO- 16 DPO. I was thinking maybe I was testing with a bad batch of tests and went out and bought two other kinds but they're still :bfn:. I am also really frustrated because this is now my longest cycle ever. They are normally 32-34 days and today I am on day 37 :growlmad:.


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All-- I just had 2 embryos transferred (5BF & 8DF), and my BFP date will be September 20th. Please add me. Thanks :)


----------



## butterfly4U

stephanie91x said:


> butterfly4U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephanie91x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly4U said:
> 
> 
> Hello ,and congratulations to all the mommies to be! I was wondering if I could be added I'm new to this whole thing .......I guess I would be testing around the 22 of September. Thank you in advance .
> 
> Hey :) my period is due 22nd if AF hadn't arrived I will be testing that morning.
> 
> Do you have any symtoms ?
> 
> Good luck hope you get a bfp xxClick to expand...
> 
> :) ill probly end up testing before then lol ...I know I should make my self wait but I don't want to lol.
> No symptoms yet just cramping .....hoping its implantation!
> Hope you get your BFP too!Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanna test before aswell the earlyest ill test is the 18th i think. I should be ovulating today and I've had a lot of cramping so fingers crossed. Also i have a really bad cold I got the same in ny last pregnancy aswell, also nose bleeds, feeling sick and hungry at the most weridiest times 5am i could eat a dinner Lol.
> 
> Let me know when you test, hopefully we both can congratulate each other xxClick to expand...

I know what you mean ...must stay away from the dollar store until next Friday .. :D .....
I'll be sure to let you know good luck !


----------



## baby5hopeful

Karlee said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, congratulations toall those with BFP :) Well done. Im 16dpo tested this morning and got BFN :( the witch is 2 days late. Has anyone else gotten a BFN t 16dpo but then got a BFP? Clutchin at straws I know :( X
> 
> 
> I am in the exact same boat. My witch is 2-4 days late and :bfn: from 12 DPO- 16 DPO. I was thinking maybe I was testing with a bad batch of tests and went out and bought two other kinds but they're still :bfn:. I am also really frustrated because this is now my longest cycle ever. They are normally 32-34 days and today I am on day 37 :growlmad:.Click to expand...

Your not out till the fat lady sings my lovelys


----------



## missbooby

I've loved reading this thread - thrilled for all the lucky ladies that got their bfps, sympathising with all the ones that didn't & rooting for eveyone stuck in this 2wk limbo!

12dpo and too scared to test!!!!
Not like me - I always blow a fortune on hpts each month. Just can't face yet another rubbish bfn

My boobs are ENORMOUS all of a sudden - which is prob the cause of my lower back ache today.

This eating has to stop, or people will asume I'm finally up the duff..when it's just cake!
:pizza::icecream::munch:8-[ (sigh)


----------



## baby5hopeful

I got some test today from the pound store, im due af wednesday next week and im 8dpo today, im gonna try and hold out till wed morning.......whats the bettin i cant xx


----------



## babydeabreu

baby5hopeful said:


> I got some test today from the pound store, im due af wednesday next week and im 8dpo today, im gonna try and hold out till wed morning.......whats the bettin i cant xx

good luck hun xx


----------



## danniemum2be

just posted a test in the Pregnancy test section i think im just seeing lines now, i need to stop my addition to peeing on sticks and hold off a few days i seem to be grabbing a ept every time i go for a pee x


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread update!

Congrats zennie on your :bfp:!

:hugs: to everyone that saw the witch.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I just got an + OPK on cd 25 of a normal 30 day cycle???? I'm supposed to be 8 dpo? I did an hpt and it was -...I'm going to bd when I see my oh tomorrow but I have no idea what is going on with my cycle :cry:


----------



## danniemum2be

can you add me to september 12th please? x


----------



## mybabyluv3

baby5hopeful said:


> I got some test today from the pound store, im due af wednesday next week and im 8dpo today, im gonna try and hold out till wed morning.......whats the bettin i cant xx

I am 8DPO also. Good luck with that, waiting til Wed. I wouldn't even set myself up to believe that one. Hopefully your will power is better than mine!!


----------



## LaurGil

I'm also due wednesday but got 10 early tests from eBay this morning so even tho I know it's a bit silly I will be poas a every morning until AF arrives or I get a BFP 

Xxx


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies I just got an + OPK on cd 25 of a normal 30 day cycle???? I'm supposed to be 8 dpo? I did an hpt and it was -...I'm going to bd when I see my oh tomorrow but I have no idea what is going on with my cycle :cry:

This happened to me this cycle too!!!! That could be y I got a bfn today maybe I O later than I thought... I'm still confused about it but maybe this will give us some BFP's!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Karlee said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, congratulations toall those with BFP :) Well done. Im 16dpo tested this morning and got BFN :( the witch is 2 days late. Has anyone else gotten a BFN t 16dpo but then got a BFP? Clutchin at straws I know :( X
> 
> 
> I am in the exact same boat. My witch is 2-4 days late and :bfn: from 12 DPO- 16 DPO. I was thinking maybe I was testing with a bad batch of tests and went out and bought two other kinds but they're still :bfn:. I am also really frustrated because this is now my longest cycle ever. They are normally 32-34 days and today I am on day 37 :growlmad:.Click to expand...

Don't lose hope yet! My sister in law was 2 weeks late for her period and got two BFN's before she finally got her BFP!! She's in her sencond trimester now :).
Babydust to you ladies!!


----------



## ceejie

Can you please update me to a BFP? :D


----------



## jeoestreich

ceejie said:


> Can you please update me to a BFP? :D

Of course I will! Congrats!


----------



## ceejie

jeoestreich said:


> ceejie said:
> 
> 
> Can you please update me to a BFP? :D
> 
> Of course I will! Congrats!Click to expand...

Wow that was quick!!

Thanks! And good luck to everyone!


----------



## jeoestreich

I was already looking at the thread when you posted. :D

I just wish I would get AF or a BFP. I am officially three days late.


----------



## LunaRamona

12dpo & still bfn :cry:

On a positive note, at least my lp is longer than I thought :thumbup:


----------



## Sarz86

Congrats ceejie!
I am 3 days late. Tested on Tuesday with a frer when I was due bfn. Wish the witch would hurry up now as its really getting me down, just want to try again lol x


----------



## ttc_tasha

Same here, I am 3 days late too, I wish she would show or I would get my BFP :(, Im 17dpo today...I have no idea whats going on...good luck everyone xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

ceejie said:


> Can you please update me to a BFP? :D

congratulations x


----------



## baby5hopeful

Im confused im 9 dpo and i feel crampy, but not like af cramps, my tummy feels weird just like when i was preggas the 4 times before it feels tender and bloated, i felt a little sick this morning, shall i test or is it to early ? Help


----------



## hur575

baby5hopeful said:


> Im confused im 9 dpo and i feel crampy, but not like af cramps, my tummy feels weird just like when i was preggas the 4 times before it feels tender and bloated, i felt a little sick this morning, shall i test or is it to early ? Help

I had similar thing happen to me, I felt pregnant and many symptoms days before af but when I tested it was faint line, I dont want to test again until it is clear line. You can test if you like but dont get disappointed if you get bfn it just takes time, even though they say we get those symptoms because of our hgc level hence it should be read in tests but I dont think that is the only case. There are so many women who reported symptoms way before the af due date.


----------



## skeet9924

jmandrews said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I just got an + OPK on cd 25 of a normal 30 day cycle???? I'm supposed to be 8 dpo? I did an hpt and it was -...I'm going to bd when I see my oh tomorrow but I have no idea what is going on with my cycle :cry:
> 
> This happened to me this cycle too!!!! That could be y I got a bfn today maybe I O later than I thought... I'm still confused about it but maybe this will give us some BFP's!Click to expand...

Hopefully it does!! If we o'd late does that mean af will be late???


----------



## baby5hopeful

skeet9924 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I just got an + OPK on cd 25 of a normal 30 day cycle???? I'm supposed to be 8 dpo? I did an hpt and it was -...I'm going to bd when I see my oh tomorrow but I have no idea what is going on with my cycle :cry:
> 
> This happened to me this cycle too!!!! That could be y I got a bfn today maybe I O later than I thought... I'm still confused about it but maybe this will give us some BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it does!! If we o'd late does that mean af will be late???Click to expand...

yep if you ovulate late im sure af will be late too, my af usually comes exactly 2 weeks after getting my positive opk xxxxx


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies I just got an + OPK on cd 25 of a normal 30 day cycle???? I'm supposed to be 8 dpo? I did an hpt and it was -...I'm going to bd when I see my oh tomorrow but I have no idea what is going on with my cycle :cry:

+opk could mean a good sign hun, doesnt mean your ovulating again! i had a +opk 3 months ago 10 days after i got a +opk first time round...could be hormons, OPK tests can pick up early pregnancy , since we always have LH in our bloodstream in small amounts anyway, but if you are early preg you can pick this up using an OPK!!! or it could be your body tried to ovulated at first but failed the first time?. Some women get multiple LH surges so that's why it's best to chart when using OPKs :shrug:

if you o late your af normally comes late xx

fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## MrsPMP

Hello :) I should be testing on the sixteenth, that is two weeks after positive ovulation test, but my af isnt usually due for another three weeks after that positive, on the twenty third...When do you guys think I should test?


----------



## ttc_tasha

AF should arrive 14 days after you ovulate...I would test 14 days after that...although i im 17dpo and Im still showing as a BFN....think im out this month x


----------



## MrsPMP

Hope not and you get your positive :))
Hope my positive ovulation test wasn't a fake too...:z oohh reproductiveness is complicated..why cant we just press a button..


----------



## babydeabreu

ttc_tasha said:


> AF should arrive 14 days after you ovulate...I would test 14 days after that...although i im 17dpo and Im still showing as a BFN....think im out this month x

not out untill she shows her face hun...pray that its a late show for you xx


----------



## baby5hopeful

it amazes me how hard it is to get preggas when at sch u are basically told "do it once and your be pregnant".................................o its so frustrating i cant think of anything else !


----------



## ttc_tasha

baby5hopeful said:


> it amazes me how hard it is to get preggas when at sch u are basically told "do it once and your be pregnant".................................o its so frustrating i cant think of anything else !

Hahahaahahahahahahaaha made me smile this one!! :happydance: hahahaha its so true....infact it happened to half the girls in my school lol x


----------



## LivForHim

baby5hopeful said:


> it amazes me how hard it is to get preggas when at sch u are basically told "do it once and your be pregnant".................................o its so frustrating i cant think of anything else !

i agree with you on this totally!! i didn't know hardly anything about getting prego until i started this long journey! i have done so much research that i feel like i know quite a bit now! at school they NEVER told us anything about TRYING to get prego! they just said "don't have sex because you WILL get pregnant!" ummmmm....FALSE! not that they shouldn't teach students about getting prego but let's get real with people!!! :dohh:


----------



## ttc_tasha

babydeabreu said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> AF should arrive 14 days after you ovulate...I would test 14 days after that...although i im 17dpo and Im still showing as a BFN....think im out this month x
> 
> not out untill she shows her face hun...pray that its a late show for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you huni....Im prayin that too. I cant concentrate at work, its doing my head in, cant wait for the weekend so I can do other things to take my mind off it. for some reason I think about it more at work and I find myself on here ALL day hehehe xx


----------



## Sarz86

I'm out the witch just arrived :-( Roll on October testing lol! Good Luck to everyone still waiting for their bfps!x


----------



## LivForHim

Sarz86 said:


> I'm out the witch just arrived :-( Roll on October testing lol! Good Luck to everyone still waiting for their bfps!x

:hugs: sorry girl! I hate that witch for you!! don't worry...october sounds like a great month to make a baby!!! :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

Sarz86 said:


> I'm out the witch just arrived :-( Roll on October testing lol! Good Luck to everyone still waiting for their bfps!x

:hugs:


----------



## Alaronex

ttc_tasha said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> AF should arrive 14 days after you ovulate...I would test 14 days after that...although i im 17dpo and Im still showing as a BFN....think im out this month x
> 
> not out untill she shows her face hun...pray that its a late show for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you huni....Im prayin that too. I cant concentrate at work, its doing my head in, cant wait for the weekend so I can do other things to take my mind off it. for some reason I think about it more at work and I find myself on here ALL day hehehe xxClick to expand...

Heya! how are you? glad to hear im not the only one who can't seem to focus on anything other than how much I hate this guessing game!!! I just wish i knew!! keep alternating between feeling positive and then feeling unsure and im driving myself insane by over analying my symptoms.. 

it's strange but this time round ive had no cramping or spotting at all, only symptom I have is really sore breasts - more so than usual before AF arrives so im a little hopeful.. :blush:

my cycle is so irregular that even tho i decided to test on my average cycle length day, im worried that ill get a BFN but cant wait an extra five days to test.. its hard enough waiting till the 15th.. Might cave and try on the 13th or 14th with FMU.. Arghh!!! Roll on next week!!!! 

Good luck to all those still waiting to test, and many hugs to all those who have run into the wicked witch already.. Positive thinking and good luck for October!! xxxxx


----------



## ttc_tasha

Alaronex said:


> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> AF should arrive 14 days after you ovulate...I would test 14 days after that...although i im 17dpo and Im still showing as a BFN....think im out this month x
> 
> not out untill she shows her face hun...pray that its a late show for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you huni....Im prayin that too. I cant concentrate at work, its doing my head in, cant wait for the weekend so I can do other things to take my mind off it. for some reason I think about it more at work and I find myself on here ALL day hehehe xxClick to expand...
> 
> Heya! how are you? glad to hear im not the only one who can't seem to focus on anything other than how much I hate this guessing game!!! I just wish i knew!! keep alternating between feeling positive and then feeling unsure and im driving myself insane by over analying my symptoms..
> 
> it's strange but this time round ive had no cramping or spotting at all, only symptom I have is really sore breasts - more so than usual before AF arrives so im a little hopeful.. :blush:
> 
> my cycle is so irregular that even tho i decided to test on my average cycle length day, im worried that ill get a BFN but cant wait an extra five days to test.. its hard enough waiting till the 15th.. Might cave and try on the 13th or 14th with FMU.. Arghh!!! Roll on next week!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting to test, and many hugs to all those who have run into the wicked witch already.. Positive thinking and good luck for October!! xxxxxClick to expand...

Hey huni, no your definately not the only one, theres a few of us this month going insane lol. Im the same, one minute im excited and positive then the next im unsure too, its awful. I wish there was an easier way of known if we wer pregnant or not...something should have been invented by now where we can scan our tummy and see what on earth is going on in there lol, even if AF is on her way Id rather know so i can get on with my life and stop getting my hopes up. FX for us all...it will happen to us all eventually :) xx


----------



## lulus6yrtry

Hey can you add me to the 18th :)


----------



## baby5hopeful

lulus6yrtry said:


> Hey can you add me to the 18th :)

Good luck xxx


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I just got an + OPK on cd 25 of a normal 30 day cycle???? I'm supposed to be 8 dpo? I did an hpt and it was -...I'm going to bd when I see my oh tomorrow but I have no idea what is going on with my cycle :cry:
> 
> This happened to me this cycle too!!!! That could be y I got a bfn today maybe I O later than I thought... I'm still confused about it but maybe this will give us some BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully it does!! If we o'd late does that mean af will be late???Click to expand...

I think so. I didn't get a +OPK when I used them the week I thought I O so I just thought their might be something wrong with the test, but I had run out so I couldn't use OPKs anymore. Then one week later I saw EWCM and I was CD 26... I tested on CD 30 and now I am CD 31 and I have no AF so far. If I still don't have AF by next thur then I am testing again


----------



## pink mum

hey girls


----------



## skeet9924

Maybe that explains why I was so late last cycle


----------



## butterfly4U

ttc_tasha said:


> Alaronex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_tasha said:
> 
> 
> AF should arrive 14 days after you ovulate...I would test 14 days after that...although i im 17dpo and Im still showing as a BFN....think im out this month x
> 
> not out untill she shows her face hun...pray that its a late show for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you huni....Im prayin that too. I cant concentrate at work, its doing my head in, cant wait for the weekend so I can do other things to take my mind off it. for some reason I think about it more at work and I find myself on here ALL day hehehe xxClick to expand...
> 
> Heya! how are you? glad to hear im not the only one who can't seem to focus on anything other than how much I hate this guessing game!!! I just wish i knew!! keep alternating between feeling positive and then feeling unsure and im driving myself insane by over analying my symptoms..
> 
> it's strange but this time round ive had no cramping or spotting at all, only symptom I have is really sore breasts - more so than usual before AF arrives so im a little hopeful.. :blush:
> 
> my cycle is so irregular that even tho i decided to test on my average cycle length day, im worried that ill get a BFN but cant wait an extra five days to test.. its hard enough waiting till the 15th.. Might cave and try on the 13th or 14th with FMU.. Arghh!!! Roll on next week!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting to test, and many hugs to all those who have run into the wicked witch already.. Positive thinking and good luck for October!! xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey huni, no your definately not the only one, theres a few of us this month going insane lol. Im the same, one minute im excited and positive then the next im unsure too, its awful. I wish there was an easier way of known if we wer pregnant or not...something should have been invented by now where we can scan our tummy and see what on earth is going on in there lol, even if AF is on her way Id rather know so i can get on with my life and stop getting my hopes up. FX for us all...it will happen to us all eventually :) xxClick to expand...

Lol I was just thinking the same thing ! I'm being so impatient ..I need a new hobbie or something just to take my mind off of the big unknown .......ahhhhhhhhh I want to POS .....
Ok little better.


----------



## joeybrooks

joeybrooks
Trying for #1, Cycle 2
Active BnB Member
*

*
Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: Ireland
Posts: 429

Currently Feeling: 

Thanked others: 161
Thanked 96 times in 90 posts
Af due in 3 days and today at 11dpo I'm spotting????

I normally don't spot before af, it just arrives full force. It is just very pale pink blood and only when I wipe???


----------



## Dream.dream

testing today i think. hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## jchic

joeybrooks said:


> joeybrooks
> Trying for #1, Cycle 2
> Active BnB Member
> *
> 
> *
> Join Date: Jun 2011
> Location: Ireland
> Posts: 429
> 
> Currently Feeling:
> 
> Thanked others: 161
> Thanked 96 times in 90 posts
> Af due in 3 days and today at 11dpo I'm spotting????
> 
> I normally don't spot before af, it just arrives full force. It is just very pale pink blood and only when I wipe???

That could be implantation bleeding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## butterfly4U

Dream.dream said:


> testing today i think. hoping for a :bfp:

Good luck !!!!!!!


----------



## lilroxy1

I am testing on sept 12. fingers crossed. for all of us


----------



## Nightnurse

*Awaiting AF any day now,feeling very tired and spotted for the first time after DTD last week so hoping that she stays away*

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## missbooby

:sad1::witch::cry:


----------



## ____ashley___

Hi girls hope everyone is well sorry i havnt been on much but im just trying not 2 build my self up for a huge fall. Still no af so im keeping everything crossed. So glad to see all these bfp's i think 2012 is going to have a baby boom ha ha.


----------



## kerry0509

joeybrooks said:


> joeybrooks
> Trying for #1, Cycle 2
> Active BnB Member
> *
> 
> *
> Join Date: Jun 2011
> Location: Ireland
> Posts: 429
> 
> Currently Feeling:
> 
> Thanked others: 161
> Thanked 96 times in 90 posts
> Af due in 3 days and today at 11dpo I'm spotting????
> 
> I normally don't spot before af, it just arrives full force. It is just very pale pink blood and only when I wipe???

sounds like implantation bleeding :happydance: good luck!!


----------



## janine0187

missbooby said:


> :sad1::witch::cry:


aw sorry to hear that hun. :hugs: next month ok? :)


----------



## Wannabeam

Is it too late to join??? I will test on the 18th now I think.:flower:


----------



## JessicaMarie

I tested 2 days after my expected period, and:bfn: tested again on Sept 7th, which was 5 days past, and :bfp: ! Going in on Tues and Thurs to have my hcg levels tested, cant wait!!!


----------



## 4everyoung

Good luck to the testers today...for the BFNs...hang in there...sending you healing thoughts xoxo


----------



## mom22boys

I got my BFP!!!!! Thanks for adding me!!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats to JessicaMarie and Mom22Boys!!!!!!!

:witch: arrived right on schedule today... im so sad right now :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## twickywabbit

Well Im spotting, I guess Im out. :cry: Stupid irregular cycles. Thanks for adding me.


----------



## skeet9924

My ovulation test is neg today just a faint second line..If I got the positive yesterday .. Does that mean I missed it if I bd tonight?


----------



## Angel baby

Unfortunately the witch just came so I am out


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats *JessicaMarie* and *mom22boys*!!! HH 9 months!! 
*Bug222*, :hugs:. I hate the :witch: but October will be a great baby making month!


----------



## mom22boys

skeet9924 said:


> My ovulation test is neg today just a faint second line..If I got the positive yesterday .. Does that mean I missed it if I bd tonight?

I would say you might still catch it. Supose to be 12-24 hours after you +OPK. I think!


----------



## jeoestreich

mom22boys said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation test is neg today just a faint second line..If I got the positive yesterday .. Does that mean I missed it if I bd tonight?
> 
> I would say you might still catch it. Supose to be 12-24 hours after you +OPK. I think!Click to expand...

Yep, that would be correct. Good luck and happy BDing.

Congrats to all the new :bfp: and :hugs: to all who got the evil witch. 

I will update the thread tomorrow since I am super exhausted tonight. For me, I am 17 dpo and no signs of the :witch: yet. I am going to test on Sunday or Monday if I do not get it. I couldn't take my temp this morning since the hubby woke me up with sex (always a good way to wake up. LOL). So hopefully tomorrow my temps are still up. One thing that I have noticed, it that my CM is super creamy and lotion like and I am not a leaky facuet like I normally am before AF. So hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## skeet9924

Omg jeo!!! I just noticed your ticker!! It's crazy when it's put into perspective like that


----------



## snowangel187

skeet9924 said:


> My ovulation test is neg today just a faint second line..If I got the positive yesterday .. Does that mean I missed it if I bd tonight?

I've confirmed ovulation 3 days after positive opk. Soooo def :sex: tonight and next two. :)


----------



## LivForHim

Bug222 said:


> Congrats to JessicaMarie and Mom22Boys!!!!!!!
> 
> :witch: arrived right on schedule today... im so sad right now :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry! FX for next month! :flower:


----------



## CountryDarlin

jeoestreich said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation test is neg today just a faint second line..If I got the positive yesterday .. Does that mean I missed it if I bd tonight?
> 
> I would say you might still catch it. Supose to be 12-24 hours after you +OPK. I think!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that would be correct. Good luck and happy BDing.
> 
> Congrats to all the new :bfp: and :hugs: to all who got the evil witch.
> 
> I will update the thread tomorrow since I am super exhausted tonight. For me, I am 17 dpo and no signs of the :witch: yet. I am going to test on Sunday or Monday if I do not get it. I couldn't take my temp this morning since the hubby woke me up with sex (always a good way to wake up. LOL). So hopefully tomorrow my temps are still up. One thing that I have noticed, it that my CM is super creamy and lotion like and I am not a leaky facuet like I normally am before AF. So hopefully that is a good sign.Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I'm having the same cm going on, and having dull cramps allday. I'm only 5-8 DPO, depending on how my cycle is, but I couldn't resist poas this am. :blush: There was a shadowy line, one of those ones that you have to tilt and strain to see lol Trying to hold out til at least next Tues to test again. :dust: To everyone!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck country!!


----------



## sunflower33

I am in shock, just have done 3 preg tests in the last 2 hours all BFP, only 10dpo


----------



## Karlee

sunflower33 said:


> I am in shock, just have done 3 preg tests in the last 2 hours all BFP, only 10dpo

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

sunflower33 said:


> I am in shock, just have done 3 preg tests in the last 2 hours all BFP, only 10dpo

Wow! Congrats!! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm out! AF got me 2 days early :(


----------



## bradandjane

hi there put me down for sept 20 which is my birthday i m hoping


----------



## nunu123

hey all, first congrats to all the 20 bfps so far wow. h&h9. i wasn't going to join any thread this time round just got sick of joining and not getting a bfp. but i felt 20 bfps this far long this must be a lucky thread. so i would like to join. please put me down for the 28th of september, i should expect AF on the 27 if not here will test next day. thanks.so the 28th for me. hope its a lucky thread.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Mrs.B. said:


> :witch: got me :cry:

:hugs: for you and to all who the witch got. Also a big congrats to the recent BFP's


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi all, sorry I haven't been on here in ages! Congratulations to all the new BFP's! 

I was down for the 7th, no BFP yet, but no AF either! :happydance: It's just a waiting game now... xx


----------



## proud mummy

Sorry to everyone that got their af and good luck for the next cycle.

Congrats to all that have gotten their bfp's there is so many!! Makes us all feel positive.

10dpo and bfp for me no af. I can't help but test hehe af not due til Tuesday x


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats, sunflower! 

It looks like I'm out this month, and after getting such promising symptoms AF decided to start showing her ugly face on CD25! Such a letdown. I've had my :cry: and now it's on to the next cycle. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I'm hoping to see a lot more BFPs the rest of the month!


----------



## ttc_tasha

18dpo and she still hasn't reared her ugly head! I haven't tested, I'm waiting till Monday, keep all crossables crossed for me girls. Still got headache and sore throat too...had this for a few days now, not sure if the headache is a sign of af coming, had it really bad for about 4 days or so x


----------



## TayBabes92

I'm very depressed cuz the :witch: came early :-(


----------



## babydeabreu

sunflower33 said:


> I am in shock, just have done 3 preg tests in the last 2 hours all BFP, only 10dpo



oh congrats to you, wishing you a H&H 9 months xxx





tasha - sending you lots of babydust, hope the witch hasnt arrived because little bean is there :dust::dust::dust::dust::)


----------



## babydeabreu

DBZ34 said:


> Congrats, sunflower!
> 
> It looks like I'm out this month, and after getting such promising symptoms AF decided to start showing her ugly face on CD25! Such a letdown. I've had my :cry: and now it's on to the next cycle.
> 
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I'm hoping to see a lot more BFPs the rest of the month!





TayBabes92 said:


> I'm very depressed cuz the :witch: came early :-(





sorry girls!!! hope next month is a good month for you both xx


----------



## kasey c

Yay to all the new :bfp: !! :) :hugs: to all those who have got their af and hoping next cycle will be lucky for you all. 6 dpo today and been feeling nauseous and dizzy and have serious bloating- hoping its a good sign.. Good luck to all those testing over the weekend xx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's this month!
Lots of :hugs: to everyone who the witch got, sending lots of baby dust your way for your next cycles! :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

I've lost mine at 5 weeks :cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i'm so sorry PG5K, sending you lots of cuddles :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kasey c

PG5K said:


> I've lost mine at 5 weeks :cry:

I'm so sorry PG5K sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## LouiseClare

AF got me this morning.


----------



## stephanie91x

im not due to test till the 22nd when my period is due but i cant take it anymore i have to take a test so going to asda to buy some!!!!


----------



## baby5hopeful

10 dpo bfn boooohooooo af due in 4 days xx


----------



## 4everyoung

What is the earliest anyone has ever gotten a BFP? I'm 2DPT, so I know it's SUPER early...but I'm wondering :)


----------



## pink mum

hi girls wats up


----------



## skeet9924

4everyoung said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever gotten a BFP? I'm 2DPT, so I know it's SUPER early...but I'm wondering :)

I have heard of 6dpo bur that's really rare


----------



## JessicaMarie

4everyoung said:


> What is the earliest anyone has ever gotten a BFP? I'm 2DPT, so I know it's SUPER early...but I'm wondering :)

i thought i had a super faint bfp at like 6dpo, took another test, and it was a bfn...then i took one again 9 dpo, and it was a bfp, and i took 4 more that were also bfps, so i guess its possible that i did get it at 6dpo, but it could have been in my head.


----------



## stephanie91x

came back negitive, i knew it would because im 12 days too early but feels so good to be able to POAS now i shall wait and see if the witch comes :) xx


----------



## stephanie91x

sorry ladies but what does DPO mean ?


----------



## danniemum2be

DPO is days past ovulation x


----------



## babydeabreu

baby5hopeful said:


> 10 dpo bfn boooohooooo af due in 4 days xx

just wanted to wish you luck xx


----------



## babydeabreu

JessicaMarie said:


> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> What is the earliest anyone has ever gotten a BFP? I'm 2DPT, so I know it's SUPER early...but I'm wondering :)
> 
> i thought i had a super faint bfp at like 6dpo, took another test, and it was a bfn...then i took one again 9 dpo, and it was a bfp, and i took 4 more that were also bfps, so i guess its possible that i did get it at 6dpo, but it could have been in my head.Click to expand...

oh that make me feel alot better..i got a faint line at 6dpo and have had no line since...im hoping that it wasnt an evap and will be bfp soon :)


----------



## twickywabbit

Im pretty sure I am def. out. :cry: Here's to next month.


----------



## stephanie91x

thanks ladies im only 2DPO another 8 before i can try again :D xx


----------



## foquita

14DPO, no AF and BFN last night, i'm not sure how long my leutal phase usually is because this is my first month charting so i am dying of impatience! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly22

Can you please add me. I'll be testing September 13th if she doesn't show up by then!!
Thanks!!


----------



## JessicaMarie

babydeabreu said:


> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4everyoung said:
> 
> 
> What is the earliest anyone has ever gotten a BFP? I'm 2DPT, so I know it's SUPER early...but I'm wondering :)
> 
> i thought i had a super faint bfp at like 6dpo, took another test, and it was a bfn...then i took one again 9 dpo, and it was a bfp, and i took 4 more that were also bfps, so i guess its possible that i did get it at 6dpo, but it could have been in my head.Click to expand...
> 
> oh that make me feel alot better..i got a faint line at 6dpo and have had no line since...im hoping that it wasnt an evap and will be bfp soon :)Click to expand...

yes, i hope so! i ended up taking a digital test bc I got tired of trying to guess the results. they all looked really faint, and I wasnt sure if they were evaps or not. I took a first response digital, and it said yes, so that was easy enough!


----------



## purplerat

PG5K said:


> I've lost mine at 5 weeks :cry:

So sorry PG5K, lots of hugs. :hugs:

Please can my testing day be changed to 12th Sept? AF not here and by then I'll be 5 days late. x


----------



## baby5hopeful

babydeabreu said:


> baby5hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo bfn boooohooooo af due in 4 days xx
> 
> just wanted to wish you luck xxClick to expand...

U too my lovely, thank u xx


----------



## skeet9924

PG5K said:


> I've lost mine at 5 weeks :cry:

Oh No!!! I'm so very sorry :hugs: I know how heart breaking it is..... I'm sending tons of hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MouseyMom

I will be testing on September 11th and then again September 14th! Hoping for that :bfp!


----------



## tnguyen916

Can I join? I will be testing on 9/17....


----------



## ickle pand

I've been testing for the last few days and only BFN's so far. I'm only 11DPO though so it's not over till the witch gets here though. No symptoms for either AF or pregnancy so far lol!


----------



## kneeswrites

if AF is still gone I'll be testing this afternoon, tonight, and 9/11, tomorrow morning. I'm several days late now and haven't tested since Monday.


----------



## mrsine

Can I join? I will be testing on the 14th :)


----------



## MichelleW

Can you add me for testing on Sunday the 18th September xx


----------



## marmar

A BFP was just detected on two tests! :happydance: :flower:


----------



## janine0187

marmar said:


> A BFP was just detected on two tests! :happydance: :flower:

:hugs::happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

marmar said:


> A BFP was just detected on two tests! :happydance: :flower:

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## _Skye_

Hi there can I join? I am 6dpo and testing on the 18th!


----------



## Hopefulagain

I would also like to wait with you all. I am planning to test on Sept. 17, which is when af is due, if I do not begin spotting on the 15th or so...that is a sure sign more me that af is 2 days away. Today I am 9 dpo. This is our 4th cycle ttc our second child.


----------



## Bug222

marmar said:


> A BFP was just detected on two tests! :happydance: :flower:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyfromgod

Can you please put me down for September 13th. Thanks


----------



## bdawn8403

AF arrived on the 7th so no BFP for the 16th


----------



## jmandrews

Still no AF! :happydance:
But unfortunately got my second BFN.
I am still super hopeful that my BFP will
Show up very soon!


----------



## wilsons228

I get my blood test 7/26 add me :) and F'X to all of us this month :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

congratulations marmar :happydance:


----------



## JennyJelly

Could you please add me to the 23rd? AF is due on the 22nd and I'm 2-3 dpo. Thanks


----------



## baby5hopeful

Thinking of all who died in 9/11 today, and still waiting for my bfp, 3 days till af is due x


----------



## fairytoes

Hi Could you please add me to the list. My AF is due 27/09/11 but I'll test anywhere from 21/09/11.:happydance:


----------



## mrsfazz

my ttw has just started. so please add me for the 24th. hoping this is it as the 26th is hubby's bday and it would be the best present I could give him. not looking forward to the wait though :-(


----------



## skeet9924

jmandrews said:


> Still no AF! :happydance:
> But unfortunately got my second BFN.
> I am still super hopeful that my BFP will
> Show up very soon!

Woo Hoo!!! Stay away AF!!! :happydance: 

LOL the one bonus of not sure if I ovulated late is that...I dont know if I am close to testing or not....So now I'm not obsessing any more...guess I'll just see if af shows her face or not....


----------



## I-want-1-2

Well I think I just got my :bfp: !! Posted elsewhere and been told that its not just me who can see the line! Fingers crossed! I've going to test again with fmu to make sure. I really really hope this is happening for us. :dust: to everyone else, good luck! xx


----------



## chiapso

im 24th september testing x


----------



## skeet9924

I-want-1-2 said:


> Well I think I just got my :bfp: !! Posted elsewhere and been told that its not just me who can see the line! Fingers crossed! I've going to test again with fmu to make sure. I really really hope this is happening for us. :dust: to everyone else, good luck! xx

congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## twickywabbit

Im def. out. Congrats to all the BFPs and :hugs: to those who got AF. Here is to next month. :flower:


----------



## ____ashley___

af is due today still no sign but i have tested yesterday and today and both bfn, if there is still no sign in a couple of days i will retest


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm out, AF arrived today, 3 days late. She plays with me now, I was sure I wasn't pregnant this month, so just to get my hopes up a little because for once I wasn't hopeful, she made me wait almost 4 days to show her ugly face. Hey ho onwards and upwards to next month :)

Congrats to those of you who have :bfp:'s this month, and lots of :dust: to those who aren't so lucky :)


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm three days late, still bfn. Hoping for a bfp! :)


----------



## Curlyq111

Just starting my TWW now. Just curious, how much are you all BD'ing in your fertile phase? This is our first month TTC and we're both exhausted from it all, LOL! It was fun too though. :) We started at the first appearance of EWCM even though the OPK was neg, got a very positive on the OPK 3 days later (yesterday) and BD'd 2 times daily for the days in between and yesterday. Is that overkill, lol?


----------



## IssyBea

General advise is BD very other day to let quality sperm build up. Personally I think more than once a day is overkill but I am in same position as you (1st month trying) and just starting tww, so hopefully we will both get a BFP and be bump buddie ha ha. At the end of the hun everyone is different. You got stamina girl dont think I could do it more than once a day. Good luck chick got my FX'd for ya x


----------



## jeoestreich

Alright girl, I have been taking a break from all forums this weekend, just trying to relax. So I will update this thread tomorrow. I currently am five days late; temperature has been bouncing around so I really do not know what is going on. So I am testing tomorrow morning; hopefully it is good news.


----------



## danniemum2be

im out AF came tonight :( xx


----------



## lilyV

cool thread! If on 'schedule', I should be getting AF no later than Sept. 16th. I'm testing on Sept. 14th.... :thumbup:


----------



## janine0187

I know I am not on the list yet but today I got :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## G x

Congrats on the :bfp: Janine ..

How are all use ladies feeling in the 2ww.. I'm begining to want to start testing I beleive I may have ov'd a few days early so I'm about 7dpo instead on 3dpo..
Had slight cramps around 4/5dpo along with a itchy right nipple?? Currnetly got a itchy left nipple know. What the heck ha..

G x


----------



## snowangel187

Ff confirmed ov so 3dpo. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wish4ababy

Hey, I was supposed to be testing 14th Sept, but the witch just got me five minutes ago :( 

Oh well, if at first you don't succeed, try, try again!

Buckets of luck and best wishes to all of you left in the running this month :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF! :happydance:
> But unfortunately got my second BFN.
> I am still super hopeful that my BFP will
> Show up very soon!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!! Stay away AF!!! :happydance:
> 
> LOL the one bonus of not sure if I ovulated late is that...I dont know if I am close to testing or not....So now I'm not obsessing any more...guess I'll just see if af shows her face or not....Click to expand...

Thanks!! Haha I agree!!! FXed for u! Lots of :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Janine!!!


----------



## duckytwins

congrats to the :bfp:s and :hugs: for the afs :( 

jeoestreich, good luck, sweetie! :dust: :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to all the :bfp: and :hugs: to all those the :witch: got!! Lots of :dust: to those still testing


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Testing Sep 23rd


----------



## Upsydaisy7

Testing Thursday 22 (10-11 dpo). This is my first post but my 6th month trying. Baby dust to all


----------



## Arisa

well i am out this month but i know i wil get my :bfp: soon
keep the faith girls and massive :hug: and kisses to all who got their :bfp: this month round. 

theres always next month?? :D


----------



## TrAyBaby

jeoestreich said:


> Alright girl, I have been taking a break from all forums this weekend, just trying to relax. So I will update this thread tomorrow. I currently am five days late; temperature has been bouncing around so I really do not know what is going on. So I am testing tomorrow morning; hopefully it is good news.

FXed for you x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm out this cycle too. Started spotting yesterday and AF came this morning. Feeling a bit down about it, but am back to the fertility clinic next week so will see what happens after then.

Good luck to everyone else who's waiting to test!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi ladies, Congrats to all the BFP's this month its amazing

Im out Af got me so here is to a new month, fxd


----------



## Butterfly22

Broke down and tested this morning. BFN - I knew it would be. I'm 12dpo. Spotting on 10dpo that went away that day and AF due tomorrow. Praying for a BFP soon but I feel like AF is coming so I think I'm out but we shall see. Dust to all!!!


----------



## Esdee

Hi everyone, Congrats on the BFPs so far! How fantastic!!

I got AF on the 30 Aug, so no testing for me on the 1 Sept. But my BFP is due again on the 26 Sept - so put me down for testing on the 27 Sept. FC I have better luck this time around!

Babydust xxx


----------



## ____ashley___

Congrats 2 all the bfp's im out AF got me this morning so bring on october


----------



## skeet9924

DancingDiva said:


> Hi ladies, Congrats to all the BFP's this month its amazing
> 
> Im out Af got me so here is to a new month, fxd

I'm so sorry diva :hugs: I'll hang around next mo rh to send you lots of :dust: and support

:hugs: to all that the Nasty :witch: got


----------



## angel4eva

Well been a bad day and to top it all AF has arrived!! Perfect! but on a another note, my next one is due on my birthday, so hopefully i get a BFP for my bday pressie!


----------



## DBZ34

Yeah, I'm out this month too. I was supposed to test on the 16th if AF hadn't arrived, but she showed her ugly face 3 days earlier than expected. This is my second short cycle, so maybe my body is regulating to 25-26 day cycles instead of 28. On the plus side, I suppose that means more chances for BFPs in a year. On the downside, if not expected, early AF really sucks. But now, I'm ready for her tricks. I'll keep my fingers crossed for an October BFP, but I'm thinking it might end up being November, since DH is away CD8-CD12, and with a short cycle, CD12 is probably ov-day....oh, well, got to stay positive. 

:dust: to all those waiting to test! Congrats to the BFPs! :hugs: to those AF got, she'll get hers soon. ;)


----------



## pink mum

hello girls,h r u all today,congratsto all who got bfp


----------



## mummyfin

AF came today TWELVE DAYS LATE! :nope:

x o x o


----------



## Icca19

Hey girls
Sorry to hear the witch got some of you girls

Congrats to the bfps though!

Im still waiting though! I hope I get my bfp soon!


----------



## baby5hopeful

Started brown spotting this morning, its stopped atm think af is coming, if so oct will be 1 year of ttc my baby number 5 :( maybe its just not gonna happen !


----------



## Dream.dream

butterfly4U said:


> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> testing today i think. hoping for a :bfp:
> 
> Good luck !!!!!!!Click to expand...

sorry took so long but
got a :bfn: sept 9th but :witch: still hasnt shown her face so im still in and going nutz!


----------



## skeet9924

Dream.dream said:


> butterfly4U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream.dream said:
> 
> 
> testing today i think. hoping for a :bfp:
> 
> Good luck !!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry took so long but
> got a :bfn: sept 9th but :witch: still hasnt shown her face so im still in and going nutz!Click to expand...

Fx'd for you!!


----------



## angel4eva

angel4eva said:


> Well been a bad day and to top it all AF has arrived!! Perfect! but on a another note, my next one is due on my birthday, so hopefully i get a BFP for my bday pressie!

I'm now questioingn whether this is my AF, got brown discharge this am and thought it was the start, but had nothing since, I dont have any period pains like I would normally. My only concern is it was a BFN, but my boobs are quite painful and have been for a good few days. Anyone else with similiar probs and turned out to have a BFP?


----------



## Countrygirl10

I wanna join! I'll be testing September 18th! I've been having weird symptoms a week full of positive opks and i'm more tired taking naps more often and on my days off i sometimes take two! Im also having weird cramping kind of like af cramps but different and af isnt due for a week. Hoping and praying xoxo


----------



## hoping4girl

Happy to see all the BFP's on here, sorry for the AF's but we will be together next month right!! :thumbup: Hoping for the best!!! :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

My BFP has turned into a :angel:


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: cazi. I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I said I was gonna test on the 11th but I tested on 10 which was 10dpo and got BFN. Trying to hold off until Wed if I'm not out by then.


----------



## skeet9924

cazi77 said:


> My BFP has turned into a :angel:

I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you have a lot of supportive people around you and a supportive partner....crying and hugs work wonders... My thoughts are with you


----------



## jchic

cazi77 said:


> My BFP has turned into a :angel:



Im sorry honey!!!


----------



## Karlee

:hugs:Cazi77:hugs:


I am 7-9 days late (cycles were normally 32-34 days). I tested again today CD41, 20DPO and still :bfn:. This is my longest cycle ever :growlmad:.

I have completely given up hope :cry: and just wish :witch: would get here so I can start trying again.


----------



## jeoestreich

Karlee~I am right there with you. I am 20 DPO today and no sign of the witch or a BFP. I am going in for a blood test on Wednesday so hopefully that will turn up something.

Thread is updated; I think. If I have missed anyone please let me know.

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

:hugs: to everyone who got the evil witch. Good luck and lots of baby dust for your next cycle.


----------



## Karlee

Oh I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## wilsons228

Karlee i love your little signature! how did you make it?


----------



## dizzy65

which caught me.. but i am okay with that.. because for the first time in 13 months she came when she was supposed to wahoo so that means next month ill have a better chance.. congrats to those who got there :bfps: and good luck to the ladies for next month... big :hugs: to all


----------



## LivForHim

hello ladies! I wanted to send a big congrats to all th BFP and hugs to all the ones the witch got! I am sooo wanting to test tomorrow, even though I told myself I wasn't going to test until wednesday!! I never test early! but after reading so many threads it is making me want to!! I ovulated earlier than usual because of when I took my clomid this cylce, so I feel like I'm not for sure how many DPO I am...we shall see what the morning brings! ;)


----------



## Karlee

wilsons228- Thank you :D. To edit my signature I click on my name on the upper left side of the page. Then I click on customize profile (right under Active BnB member). Then click on edit signature (on left hand side under settings and options). I copied the Praying for my BFP (you can copy it if you want) graphic to photobucket and got a html code that I pasted in the edit signature box. I added my daisypath ticker, fertily friend code and dust all across the bottom.


----------



## wilsons228

Awe thank you!! It is so cute :)


----------



## Karlee

:dust: Good luck liveforhim :dust:


----------



## Karlee

Your welcome, let me know if you need help.


----------



## MOMMYPLEASE

The witch came today. Next month will hopefully be the month. Good luck to all still waiting to test and congratulations to all that got BFP.


----------



## raisingwill

Well hello lovely ladies! This is my first time (both forum posting and TTC #2)so bear with me LOL... Hopefully it all works the way it supposed to :winkwink: 

Currently Sitting at 1-2DPO and already the TTW and symptom spotting are doing my head in! Will be testing on Sat 24th and I don't think the days could move any slower.... already painted my nails twice and may possibly be drinking too much decaf coffee :coffee: ba ha ha ha.....

So - congrats to all those BFP's out there - you're keeping my hopes up!


----------



## bradandjane

i have no idea what this month will bring i can only hope


----------



## babyfromgod

Hi just letting you know i got my BFP today. Good luck to all the other ladies xx


----------



## raisingwill

Woohooo Congrats babyfromgod!!! So very exciting :wohoo:


----------



## LunaRamona

Well, AF finally got me!!
Onto a new cycle :)

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs, have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## babydeabreu

babyfromgod said:


> Hi just letting you know i got my BFP today. Good luck to all the other ladies xx

congratulations hun :happydance:, what dpo was you? xx


----------



## babydeabreu

LunaRamona said:


> Well, AF finally got me!!
> Onto a new cycle :)
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs, have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

sorry hun, sending you lots of babydust for next month xx


----------



## Butterfly22

AF showed up this morning - right on time. Onto next month.

Congrats to all the BFP!!


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats BabyfromGod!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## taytotayto

right girls i need your help. on friday i tested on a cheap ebay test and got a very faint line. felt a little bit sicky too. yesterday i tested with a tesco own brand and got a line although not as strong as the test line but not as weak as fridays. tested again this morning with first morning urine with another tesco and got what was essentilly a negative. so went to see gp and told her what has happened she did a test got a neg. so i went back to tesco got two clearblue digis. took the test with the same urine as the tesco test i took first thing (and got the neg with) and i really expected to see bfn but it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! i was soooo shocked. i feel pregnant, was gipping this morning in the shower and my boobs are huge. gp wants me to have a blood test on thursday. am i or am i not pregnant. can you get a false positive with a digi????? 
my lmp was august 15th and i ovulated aug 28/29 had ov pain and cbfm said i had a peak. should i no be 4 weeks pregnant now not 1-2??? im soooo confused and upset. i want to be delighted but feel in limbo. hope soneone can help me x


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats babyfromgod and all the bfps!


----------



## skeet9924

taytotayto said:


> right girls i need your help. on friday i tested on a cheap ebay test and got a very faint line. felt a little bit sicky too. yesterday i tested with a tesco own brand and got a line although not as strong as the test line but not as weak as fridays. tested again this morning with first morning urine with another tesco and got what was essentilly a negative. so went to see gp and told her what has happened she did a test got a neg. so i went back to tesco got two clearblue digis. took the test with the same urine as the tesco test i took first thing (and got the neg with) and i really expected to see bfn but it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! i was soooo shocked. i feel pregnant, was gipping this morning in the shower and my boobs are huge. gp wants me to have a blood test on thursday. am i or am i not pregnant. can you get a false positive with a digi?????
> my lmp was august 15th and i ovulated aug 28/29 had ov pain and cbfm said i had a peak. should i no be 4 weeks pregnant now not 1-2??? im soooo confused and upset. i want to be delighted but feel in limbo. hope soneone can help me x


Your definetly preg!!! Congratss!!! Go back to the doctors and get a blood test

AFM- I took a test this morning :bfn: no surprise there since I have no idea how many dpo I am now since I got a + ov the week before my expected af...guess I'll just wait another week and see if I get af or not....ugh stupid 3 ww


----------



## kasey c

taytotayto said:


> right girls i need your help. on friday i tested on a cheap ebay test and got a very faint line. felt a little bit sicky too. yesterday i tested with a tesco own brand and got a line although not as strong as the test line but not as weak as fridays. tested again this morning with first morning urine with another tesco and got what was essentilly a negative. so went to see gp and told her what has happened she did a test got a neg. so i went back to tesco got two clearblue digis. took the test with the same urine as the tesco test i took first thing (and got the neg with) and i really expected to see bfn but it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! i was soooo shocked. i feel pregnant, was gipping this morning in the shower and my boobs are huge. gp wants me to have a blood test on thursday. am i or am i not pregnant. can you get a false positive with a digi?????
> my lmp was august 15th and i ovulated aug 28/29 had ov pain and cbfm said i had a peak. should i no be 4 weeks pregnant now not 1-2??? im soooo confused and upset. i want to be delighted but feel in limbo. hope soneone can help me x

Hi not sure why you got a neg this am with the tesco one then a pos with the digi later on but just wanted to say that 1-2 weeks on the digi is right as that would equate to 3-4 weeks pregnant. I have had a 1-2 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digi at 15 dpo. Maybe do another test tomorrow to see if there's any change - think its definitely worth having some blood work done though. I also used tesco's own brand in my first pregnancy and found at 15dpo the line was really difficult to see, improved loads in a day with the increase in HCG. Really hope its a positive result for you :hugs:


----------



## jchic

kasey c said:


> taytotayto said:
> 
> 
> right girls i need your help. on friday i tested on a cheap ebay test and got a very faint line. felt a little bit sicky too. yesterday i tested with a tesco own brand and got a line although not as strong as the test line but not as weak as fridays. tested again this morning with first morning urine with another tesco and got what was essentilly a negative. so went to see gp and told her what has happened she did a test got a neg. so i went back to tesco got two clearblue digis. took the test with the same urine as the tesco test i took first thing (and got the neg with) and i really expected to see bfn but it said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!!! i was soooo shocked. i feel pregnant, was gipping this morning in the shower and my boobs are huge. gp wants me to have a blood test on thursday. am i or am i not pregnant. can you get a false positive with a digi?????
> my lmp was august 15th and i ovulated aug 28/29 had ov pain and cbfm said i had a peak. should i no be 4 weeks pregnant now not 1-2??? im soooo confused and upset. i want to be delighted but feel in limbo. hope soneone can help me x
> 
> Hi not sure why you got a neg this am with the tesco one then a pos with the digi later on but just wanted to say that 1-2 weeks on the digi is right as that would equate to 3-4 weeks pregnant. I have had a 1-2 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digi at 15 dpo. Maybe do another test tomorrow to see if there's any change - think its definitely worth having some blood work done though. I also used tesco's own brand in my first pregnancy and found at 15dpo the line was really difficult to see, improved loads in a day with the increase in HCG. Really hope its a positive result for you :hugs:Click to expand...


Kasey,

what were your symptoms when you were prego? I am 9DPO and am having AF cramps....:wacko:


----------



## kasey c

Hi jchic :) i'm 9 dpo today too. Don't think I noticed many symptoms when I was pregnant the last couple of times, with my second pregnancy I had dizziness from about 9dpo and then quite bad AF type cramps at 13-14 dpo and increased CM which made me think that AF had arrived in both pregnancies. When are you planning on testing - I'm going to try and wait until 15 dpo if AF hasn't arrived, hope you get a BFP this month xx


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> AFM- I took a test this morning :bfn: no surprise there since I have no idea how many dpo I am now since I got a + ov the week before my expected af...guess I'll just wait another week and see if I get af or not....ugh stupid 3 ww

We are like the same! i am cd 34 today... i think Ov a week before af was due as well. If that is true then i am 9dpo today. FXed! our bfn turn into BFP!!!! this is the weirdest cycle for me. i have no symptoms of af either


----------



## skeet9924

jmandrews said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- I took a test this morning :bfn: no surprise there since I have no idea how many dpo I am now since I got a + ov the week before my expected af...guess I'll just wait another week and see if I get af or not....ugh stupid 3 ww
> 
> We are like the same! i am cd 34 today... i think Ov a week before af was due as well. If that is true then i am 9dpo today. FXed! our bfn turn into BFP!!!! this is the weirdest cycle for me. i have no symptoms of af eitherClick to expand...

I dont have any symptoms of af either...or bfp lol..I am completely symptom less..I"m only 4 dpo if I go by my + o test.... I dont understand my body :shrug:


----------



## gabbyskyy

I'm out this month! AF is here!


----------



## foquita

I'm 17DPO and no AF! I keep having to go to the toilet because I think she's coming but it's just loads of creamy cm (sorry, tmi!) 

I got a BFN on a FRER on Sunday, don't know what to do, aaahhh! 

I don't 'feel' pregnant at all, it's like I know I'm not, could it be possible that I didn't ovulate and had a thermal shift? judging by my chart? help please :)


----------



## jchic

kasey c said:


> Hi jchic :) i'm 9 dpo today too. Don't think I noticed many symptoms when I was pregnant the last couple of times, with my second pregnancy I had dizziness from about 9dpo and then quite bad AF type cramps at 13-14 dpo and increased CM which made me think that AF had arrived in both pregnancies. When are you planning on testing - I'm going to try and wait until 15 dpo if AF hasn't arrived, hope you get a BFP this month xx

Im going to try to test Monday, its hard to wait it out though...I will be HEARTBROKEN if I get a BFN :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

foquita said:


> I'm 17DPO and no AF! I keep having to go to the toilet because I think she's coming but it's just loads of creamy cm (sorry, tmi!)
> 
> I got a BFN on a FRER on Sunday, don't know what to do, aaahhh!
> 
> I don't 'feel' pregnant at all, it's like I know I'm not, could it be possible that I didn't ovulate and had a thermal shift? judging by my chart? help please :)

That's exactly how I felt when I got my bfp the first time!! Fx'd for you!!

:dust:


----------



## echo

I forgot to buy a test yesterday, so I plan to test tomorrow with fmu. This seems to be a lucky thread so I am hoping for bfp! So far no signs of af :). I usually spot for a few days prior. Breasts a little sore on the sides and some on and off cramping. Congrats to all the bfp's!


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey girls how is everyone I need some advice please think I'm 7dpo or 9dpo today on my ics I got very thin second line come up straight away and then after ten mins a thick dry purple line same thickness has the contrill line I no it must be evap but I've never had evaps on these in past especially same thickness has anyone else had this x also I've no symptoms this month just feel bit like af comin already and I have grown the biggest spot on my face never have spots especially like this monster ha ha xx


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I took a test this morning :bfn: no surprise there since I have no idea how many dpo I am now since I got a + ov the week before my expected af...guess I'll just wait another week and see if I get af or not....ugh stupid 3 ww
> 
> We are like the same! i am cd 34 today... i think Ov a week before af was due as well. If that is true then i am 9dpo today. FXed! our bfn turn into BFP!!!! this is the weirdest cycle for me. i have no symptoms of af eitherClick to expand...
> 
> I dont have any symptoms of af either...or bfp lol..I am completely symptom less..I"m only 4 dpo if I go by my + o test.... I dont understand my body :shrug:Click to expand...

i know same here! just waiting!:hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

bubbamaking said:


> Hey girls how is everyone I need some advice please think I'm 7dpo or 9dpo today on my ics I got very thin second line come up straight away and then after ten mins a thick dry purple line same thickness has the contrill line I no it must be evap but I've never had evaps on these in past especially same thickness has anyone else had this x also I've no symptoms this month just feel bit like af comin already and I have grown the biggest spot on my face never have spots especially like this monster ha ha xx

im pretty sure thats a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## foquita

skeet9924 said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I'm 17DPO and no AF! I keep having to go to the toilet because I think she's coming but it's just loads of creamy cm (sorry, tmi!)
> 
> I got a BFN on a FRER on Sunday, don't know what to do, aaahhh!
> 
> I don't 'feel' pregnant at all, it's like I know I'm not, could it be possible that I didn't ovulate and had a thermal shift? judging by my chart? help please :)
> 
> That's exactly how I felt when I got my bfp the first time!! Fx'd for you!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


thank you! I'm actually scared to test! going to leave it until Friday I think, I'm just thinking of every possibility of why I would be late in the meantime :haha:


----------



## POASFiend

bubba the exact thing happened to me. So I tested again and same thing then I used a digital and it said pregnant. The first one was so ridiculously faint though. Retest in 2-3 days.


----------



## POASFiend

taytotayto. If it says 1-2 weeks, you are actually 3-4 weeks. The digital does not count from last period. Otherwise it is predicitng your pregnancy before it even happens since implantation doesn't occur until after the 2 week mark. Different urine samples have different concentrations so that can account for the differences. Too bad gp hadn't done a blood test because that would have been way more accurate. HCG levels will get higher if you are and soon tyou will get an easy positive.


----------



## Mazzy17

Im out this month :cry:

And last night my brother rang me to tell me his fiancé is pregnant again :cry: seriously all the woman has to do is drop her knickers and she is pregnant!!! 

Oh well see you girls again next month!


----------



## Karlee

:hugs: mazzy17 :hugs:


----------



## trying84

BFN 1 day before expected af with early response test, so I'm pretty sure i'm out this month :( Congrats to all the BFP's so far though :)


----------



## Mazzy17

trying84 said:


> BFN 1 day before expected af with early response test, so I'm pretty sure i'm out this month :( Congrats to all the BFP's so far though :)

You arent out until AF comes good luck!! :dust:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to all the new bfps!!
and :hugs: to all who go the witch this month.

Still having (hopefully pg)symptoms, now bbs are really tender, and nips are super sensitive. Still tired, heartburn after about every meal, gassy, headaches, but not as bad as before, occasional cramps here and there. Trying to hold out testing until Thursday or Friday, but its soo hard when I have a new pack of ClearBlues digis lol.


----------



## taytotayto

i must thank eveyone who gave me advice re false neg's and positives and as a result of your replies and doing some internet research im over the moon to say i got my :bfp: yesterday but didnt believe it so did a digi this morning whch said im pregnant. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
however im a little cautious as gp did a test that said negative but ive just done a test with a clearblue ovulation test and its positive and although its a bit :wacko: im taking it as a good sign. im having a blood test on thursday but im hoping i wont need one.


----------



## pink mum

congratulations tayto


----------



## bubbamaking

POASFiend said:


> bubba the exact thing happened to me. So I tested again and same thing then I used a digital and it said pregnant. The first one was so ridiculously faint though. Retest in 2-3 days.

Thanks I'm still early so ill keep testing this is our last month ttc then having a break its too upsetting so wanna get xmas over without worrying bout every little symptom lol I'm hoping I won't have to wait till nxt year and congrats on ur bfp xx


----------



## jmandrews

aw congrats on the :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I will be testing 27th :)!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I will update this thread later on in the night. 

Going in for a blood test tomorrow. I tested again on Sunday afternoon got a :bfn:. (Boo!) So my temp is still up and I have no clue what is going on.


----------



## danniemum2be

though AF had started but it didnt just light brown discharge. 1 day late, just ordered more tests so hopefully testing again thursday if she hasnt appeared x


----------



## baby5hopeful

Im out the witch has entered the building in full force today :,( on to the october thread, congrats to all who got there bfp, hugs to all who got af and babydust to all who r waiting xxxxxx


----------



## lilroxy1

Think we may have a BFP here... taken a couple tests, and a couple days ago it was so faint,i thought evap line, took one the next day same kind of thing. af is due today roughly(23-25 day cycle) and other than some brwn dc yesterday and a tiny bit today but she's not here. just tested and the line is deff more clear,but still maybe its and evap....but i don't think soo..maybe a clear blue is what is needed??? if af is not here buy tonight,i will be heading out to get one so i can test in the AM.


----------



## lilyV

LilyV got AF, I'm out. See many of you in the Oct. thread.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Don't have to wait til tomorrow to test. AF starting today. You can take me off september's list. On to October. Maybe I will get my BFP on DH bday!


----------



## Coogee

Can you please add me to the list, testing on the 30th :flower:


----------



## SLH

I am out.


----------



## jeoestreich

SLH said:


> I am out.

:hugs: I am sorry. :(


----------



## raisingwill

Nawww... Sorry to all those ladies having to wait another month :hugs: and sending lots of Baby Dust your way for October &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

*lilroxy1* I reckon you're in with a big chance - hoping that :bfp: shows up for you very soon.

All the best * coogee*! Bring on the 30th!

Here in the Australia camp - not sure whats going on with my cycle but I thought I was ovulating a few days ago as I had lots of cramping, but had some obvious EWCM yesterday and today so we're BD'ing like :bunny: ba ha ha ha - my testing day might be a bit early now - ah well! like I'm going to be able to stop myself! I got a very faint BFP at 8dpo with my first pregnancy... so fingers crossed!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## Tristan

Put me down for 9/19!


----------



## babers

I had a bfp and it turned out to be a chemical. AF got me today. I was on September 9 so you can change mine to stupid AF.


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm in, testing 20/9
...And every day before. Hahaha.
Good luck everyone !!
x


----------



## jeoestreich

babers said:


> I had a bfp and it turned out to be a chemical. AF got me today. I was on September 9 so you can change mine to stupid AF.

I am sorry. :hugs:


----------



## deray

Hi I'm new on here this is actually my first post but I've been reading the threads I tested yesterday with Answer rand Hpt and got 3 BFP, also tested today with first response and got 2 more BFP yay!!!


----------



## raisingwill

sorry to hear *babers*. :hugs: Here's hoping October is your month.

Welcome newbies! and congrats on the 5 million BFP's *Deray*! Woo hooo! :happydance: Hope you bring us good luck


----------



## foquita

i'm 18DPO and still waiting for either AF or a BFP, right now i would take either to put me out of my waiting misery :haha:

i did a FRER this morning and thought i saw a line, so i opened it up and still saw a line! asked on here if FRERs usually show a sort of clear line and apparently they do so i'm still BFN! i feel really stupid :dohh:


----------



## mrssat

its a bfp from me!!tested yesterday.yay!


----------



## taytotayto

deray said:


> Hi I'm new on here this is actually my first post but I've been reading the threads I tested yesterday with Answer rand Hpt and got 3 BFP, also tested today with first response and got 2 more BFP yay!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congratulations


----------



## taytotayto

mrssat said:


> its a bfp from me!!tested yesterday.yay!

well done really pleased have a great 9 months. :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## monkeypooh

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP so far. I had blood and a US yesterday and I did not even ovulate so it looks like I am our for this month. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## camerashy

Wow 25 bfp already congrats every1 hope I get mine in sept too......af shud be due 26th sept now..........SHE BETTER NOT SHOW UP,! Lol...........
I got my + opk yesterday so I'll be 1dpo tomorrow ....


----------



## x Helen x

I am going to be the last one to test, 30th September! I am so scared of getting BFN that I might leave it a few extra days just to be sure... if I can help myself (which is doubtful!).

Congrats to everyone with a BFP, so pleased for you!


----------



## Coogee

x Helen x said:


> I am going to be the last one to test, 30th September! I am so scared of getting BFN that I might leave it a few extra days just to be sure... if I can help myself (which is doubtful!).
> 
> Congrats to everyone with a BFP, so pleased for you!

I'm also testing on the 30th :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

im on the list as testing on 28th but i ovulated 2 days early this month so that means i can start testing earlier :happydance: OMG im getting totally excited to start testing. Im only 4 dpo at the moment tho, its gonna be a long week.

Congrats to the recent BFP, H&H 9 months to you all. And a massive :hugs: for those moving on to October thread, stupid witch.

Goodluck ladies waiting to test x


----------



## jchic

Im OUT. Brown discharge today - so AF is on her way....6 days freaking early. UNREAL.:cry:


----------



## kasey c

So sorry to hear jchic :hugs: FX'ed for October xx


----------



## Coogee

jchic said:


> Im OUT. Brown discharge today - so AF is on her way....6 days freaking early. UNREAL.:cry:

could be implantation bleeding/discharge. have you thought of that? :shrug:


----------



## baby5hopeful

jchic said:


> Im OUT. Brown discharge today - so AF is on her way....6 days freaking early. UNREAL.:cry:

implantation ???????


----------



## jchic

baby5hopeful said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Im OUT. Brown discharge today - so AF is on her way....6 days freaking early. UNREAL.:cry:
> 
> implantation ???????Click to expand...

I wish but I dont think so....I am having AF cramps, so I am assuming its her...but FX'D in case it isnt!


----------



## 1babydreamer

HI Ladies!! Congrats to all the :bfp: this month!! :happydance:

I'm so hoping to sneak in under the last day of testing for September with my BFP too but I am sooooooooooooo confused about my chart and cycle at the moment! I never really got my definate positive OPK though some looked really close to me. I also never got the massive CM I was thinking of but FF says I ovulated and am now 3 DPO. This morning my CM (tmi, sorry,) looks very watery but as DH and I BD'ed last night, not sure if that is affecting it.
My ticker puts my OV in three days according to my last cycle length. What is going on!? DH and I have been :sex: anyway and I think we will continue for at least the week just in case FF is wrong and I am still waiting to OV. I'm also still gonna POAS with my OPK's to see if I ever get my definate positive. Since this is my first month temping and charting I'm a little lost. Can one of you amazing chart pros take a look at my FF chart and give your opinion?

Thanks so much ladies and good luck to all those in the TWW!!


----------



## butterfly4U

So I haven't been on in a few days ......I dint realize how much you ladies made me want to POAS...lol went out and got a few cheap test on Sunday that was a no go ..lol ...... congratulations on all the new BFP . I can't wait to see some cute spring babies . So sorry to see the witch get you wonderful women hope to see some summer love bugs come your way !


----------



## jchic

1babydreamer said:


> HI Ladies!! Congrats to all the :bfp: this month!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so hoping to sneak in under the last day of testing for September with my BFP too but I am sooooooooooooo confused about my chart and cycle at the moment! I never really got my definate positive OPK though some looked really close to me. I also never got the massive CM I was thinking of but FF says I ovulated and am now 3 DPO. This morning my CM (tmi, sorry,) looks very watery but as DH and I BD'ed last night, not sure if that is affecting it.
> My ticker puts my OV in three days according to my last cycle length. What is going on!? DH and I have been :sex: anyway and I think we will continue for at least the week just in case FF is wrong and I am still waiting to OV. I'm also still gonna POAS with my OPK's to see if I ever get my definate positive. Since this is my first month temping and charting I'm a little lost. Can one of you amazing chart pros take a look at my FF chart and give your opinion?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies and good luck to all those in the TWW!!

Hi 1Baby!

It looks like you O'd on Day 16, no? Did you have CM that was wet/slippery? I dont necessarily get the EWCM and I have heard slippery is OK


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks jchic, I'm just not sure! I thought I had EWCM on the 11th but now I am feeling like I imagined it all! I have had moments of watery CM but not continuous throughout the day. I haven't "felt" like I ovulated already but I have so much going on in my life right now, (moving, renovating, school, work and TTC,) that maybe I was just distracted?? I never got my definate positive on my OPK so am I still waiting to OV?
I feel like Im going crazy!! :sulk:
I never thought TTC would be so difficult and confusing!!


----------



## JessicaMarie

jchic said:


> baby5hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Im OUT. Brown discharge today - so AF is on her way....6 days freaking early. UNREAL.:cry:
> 
> implantation ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I wish but I dont think so....I am having AF cramps, so I am assuming its her...but FX'D in case it isnt!Click to expand...

that's what i had and i just found out that i am pregnant last week!


----------



## jmandrews

Tested this morning and got anoth BFN... This i's my 3rd BFN this cycle grrr... I am cd35 today, AF usually would have showed by now. Last cycle was 32 days. But since I am irregular it i's possible to go 36 days and I have no clue when I Ov. I'm just ready for the :witch: to hurry up!


----------



## jchic

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks jchic, I'm just not sure! I thought I had EWCM on the 11th but now I am feeling like I imagined it all! I have had moments of watery CM but not continuous throughout the day. I haven't "felt" like I ovulated already but I have so much going on in my life right now, (moving, renovating, school, work and TTC,) that maybe I was just distracted?? I never got my definate positive on my OPK so am I still waiting to OV?
> I feel like Im going crazy!! :sulk:
> I never thought TTC would be so difficult and confusing!!

I know! I dont think I have ever paid more attention to my body in my life and sometimes I think - this is a sign of O, etc and nothing. I wouldnt stress too much. BD regularly and I am sure your BFP will be on its way! Babydust to you and keep us posted. Your temps look good though, you certainly had a dip which is a great sign.


----------



## jchic

JessicaMarie said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby5hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Im OUT. Brown discharge today - so AF is on her way....6 days freaking early. UNREAL.:cry:
> 
> implantation ???????Click to expand...
> 
> I wish but I dont think so....I am having AF cramps, so I am assuming its her...but FX'D in case it isnt!Click to expand...
> 
> that's what i had and i just found out that i am pregnant last week!Click to expand...

CONGRATS! Really? I hope so. I mean I havent had any more discharge since 7am and its now 10, but who knows - My FX'D!


----------



## likeaustralia

I had EWCM for the first time in yeeeaearrss this morning! Plans for the hubs tonight, for sure! woohoo! 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone this cycle!! :)


----------



## ickle pand

1babydreamer said:


> HI Ladies!! Congrats to all the :bfp: this month!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so hoping to sneak in under the last day of testing for September with my BFP too but I am sooooooooooooo confused about my chart and cycle at the moment! I never really got my definate positive OPK though some looked really close to me. I also never got the massive CM I was thinking of but FF says I ovulated and am now 3 DPO. This morning my CM (tmi, sorry,) looks very watery but as DH and I BD'ed last night, not sure if that is affecting it.
> My ticker puts my OV in three days according to my last cycle length. What is going on!? DH and I have been :sex: anyway and I think we will continue for at least the week just in case FF is wrong and I am still waiting to OV. I'm also still gonna POAS with my OPK's to see if I ever get my definate positive. Since this is my first month temping and charting I'm a little lost. Can one of you amazing chart pros take a look at my FF chart and give your opinion?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies and good luck to all those in the TWW!!

Your chart looks good so far. FX'd those temps stay nice and high :)

When you got the nearly positive OPK's was half the line dark and the other half lighter? Because I've had that and from what I've read on peeonastick.com that's a positive. Or it could just be that you had a really short surge and missed it. Your temps look good though and does your intercourse timing so I think you're fine. Good luck!


----------



## 2016

Don't think I was ever added to the list, but anyway, I'm out! :cry:


----------



## bubbamaking

I feel like af starting for last 2 days 6 days early so confused


----------



## Coogee

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks jchic, I'm just not sure! I thought I had EWCM on the 11th but now I am feeling like I imagined it all! I have had moments of watery CM but not continuous throughout the day. I haven't "felt" like I ovulated already but I have so much going on in my life right now, (moving, renovating, school, work and TTC,) that maybe I was just distracted?? I never got my definate positive on my OPK so am I still waiting to OV?
> I feel like Im going crazy!! :sulk:
> I never thought TTC would be so difficult and confusing!!

I hear you hun '' I never thought TTC would be so difficult and confusing!!''
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well it's looking like I'm going to miss out on testing in September too. So depressing. :cry:


----------



## echo

BFN. Also spotting. :( Gonna say----OUT------for this month.


----------



## Ladybird1

Me too. AF here loud and clear.:nope:


----------



## Lisa2701

Just thought i'd update you so you can update your front page.. I got my BFP this morning after 21 months of TTC. Still faint so I am trying not to get toooo excited, but it definitely a BFP so :happydance: 

GL to all the ladies still to test and :hugs: to those who are out this month. 

xx


----------



## bonidee

Just ovulated yesterday, we BD'd yesterday and the day before. Couldn't today because DH has 24 hour watch on post. This is my first month back TTC after a loss in April of this year so I'm hoping I have really good luck and nail it my first time. Fingers crossed for you all. I hate the two week wait!


----------



## LivForHim

hello ladies! congrats on all the BFP!!! there are soo many! that is so exciting! update on me...I tested today and got a BFN! :( I called the Dr. and I have to wait until friday or until AF starts to get into a specialist...I never would have thought I would have to go to such drastic things just to get prego! but the hubby and I will do WHATEVER it takes to get our baby!! I am trying to stay positive for what the future holds...right now...gutted! I hope AF shows her ugly face so we can get this show on the road!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s! I'm just starting my TWW (I think)... FF hasn't decided if I have or not with my temps being the signal. I had fertile CM and a +OPK on cd15-16 and were able to BD on cd16 & 18. All FF will tell me is that I probably ovulated between cd15 and 18... talk about being vague. :shrug:. This is my first cycle temping so I think I am being a little impatient and worried with it. I have never temped, so who knows if I actually ovulate?? :nope: Luckily, my TWW started earlier than I thought it would, so testing on the 24th will be telling. I should be 13-14dpo that day or starting AF. I will be pretty busy too this next Two weeks with my friends wedding and my own anniversary (oh yeah, and work :haha:), so symptom spotting won't be too tempting or POAS for that matter (yeah right, who am I kidding?? :thumbup:). Anyway, sorry for blabbing, have been reading posts but haven't had time till today to post anything. 

FX'd for everyone waiting... :hugs: for those :witch: got... :happydance: for all those :bfp:'s!! :dust: to EVERYONE!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lisa2701 said:


> Just thought i'd update you so you can update your front page.. I got my BFP this morning after 21 months of TTC. Still faint so I am trying not to get toooo excited, but it definitely a BFP so :happydance:
> 
> GL to all the ladies still to test and :hugs: to those who are out this month.
> 
> xx

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## SLH

AF got me :(


----------



## 1babydreamer

RNTTC2011 said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp:'s! I'm just starting my TWW (I think)... FF hasn't decided if I have or not with my temps being the signal. I had fertile CM and a +OPK on cd15-16 and were able to BD on cd16 & 18. All FF will tell me is that I probably ovulated between cd15 and 18... talk about being vague. :shrug:. This is my first cycle temping so I think I am being a little impatient and worried with it. I have never temped, so who knows if I actually ovulate?? :nope: Luckily, my TWW started earlier than I thought it would, so testing on the 24th will be telling. I should be 13-14dpo that day or starting AF. I will be pretty busy too this next Two weeks with my friends wedding and my own anniversary (oh yeah, and work :haha:), so symptom spotting won't be too tempting or POAS for that matter (yeah right, who am I kidding?? :thumbup:). Anyway, sorry for blabbing, have been reading posts but haven't had time till today to post anything.
> 
> FX'd for everyone waiting... :hugs: for those :witch: got... :happydance: for all those :bfp:'s!! :dust: to EVERYONE!!!

Lol! You made me smile cuz I feel the exact same way today! I just got my crosshairs from FF but I thought I wasn't due to OV for 2 more days. If I actually ovulated when FF says I did then those were the only two days my DH and I DIDN'T BD!! I have no idea what is going on with my cycle or whether I actually ovulated either! I never got a definate pos OPK, though two were super close, and as this is my first month temping I have nothing to compare to! Aaaaaaaaaack!! ](*,) I feel like I'm going crazy!! :loopy:
Let's hope we both stay too busy to obsess ;)

Anyway, with all that's going on right now, school, moving/renovating new house, work and ttc, I haven't been able to post much either but a huge congrats to all the lucky ladies with :bfp:


----------



## trying84

Seems like i'm not out just yet.... officially a day late. af never showed yesterday. Waiting till 17/09 to take a test again.. Wish me good luck! Congrats to all the BFP's so far.


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm almost six days late and no bfps so far. :'(


----------



## hykie

im out. taking a break to regain focus


----------



## bluberrymufin

Lisa2701 said:


> Just thought i'd update you so you can update your front page.. I got my BFP this morning after 21 months of TTC. Still faint so I am trying not to get toooo excited, but it definitely a BFP so :happydance:
> 
> GL to all the ladies still to test and :hugs: to those who are out this month.
> 
> xx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## bluberrymufin

AF just about done..getting ready to get back to BDing :)


----------



## butterflies3

Lisa2701 said:


> Just thought i'd update you so you can update your front page.. I got my BFP this morning after 21 months of TTC. Still faint so I am trying not to get toooo excited, but it definitely a BFP so :happydance:
> 
> GL to all the ladies still to test and :hugs: to those who are out this month.
> 
> xx

Congrats Lisa:yipee:

Did you do anything different this month??


----------



## snowangel187

1babydreamer said:


> HI Ladies!! Congrats to all the :bfp: this month!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so hoping to sneak in under the last day of testing for September with my BFP too but I am sooooooooooooo confused about my chart and cycle at the moment! I never really got my definate positive OPK though some looked really close to me. I also never got the massive CM I was thinking of but FF says I ovulated and am now 3 DPO. This morning my CM (tmi, sorry,) looks very watery but as DH and I BD'ed last night, not sure if that is affecting it.
> My ticker puts my OV in three days according to my last cycle length. What is going on!? DH and I have been :sex: anyway and I think we will continue for at least the week just in case FF is wrong and I am still waiting to OV. I'm also still gonna POAS with my OPK's to see if I ever get my definate positive. Since this is my first month temping and charting I'm a little lost. Can one of you amazing chart pros take a look at my FF chart and give your opinion?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies and good luck to all those in the TWW!!

Hey. I think it's possible u caught the surge on it's way up and the surge on the way down and the positive opk was in between testing ?? :shrug: some people have a short surge. I think it's very possible u ovulated. :flower:

Also wanted to add that I've confirmed ov as many as 3 days after a positive opk. :)


----------



## butterfly4U

Got a :bfp: this morning ! which makes me super happy .But now i don't want to tell anybody . The last one ended in a MC @ 10 wks and now im scared to tell anyone including my husband .......


----------



## raisingwill

Huge congrats *butterfly4u* :wohoo::yipee::wohoo:
Hope it's sticky sticky sticky - all the best for a healthy pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## likeaustralia

Hi ladies, I need some of your charting expert opinions. I think I got a positive on my OPK today and also had a pretty big temp dip (down to 96.6). Anyone here ovulate with a temp dip the same day they got a positive OPK? I know I won't know for sure until I see a rise, just looking for your experience/expertise. My chart is in my siggy if you want to have a look https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=39680


----------



## ismiaisha

Can you put me down for the 22nd, although I will probably end up testing before then.
Good luck to everyone and congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP.


----------



## Kantele

I just joined today (but have been reading your forums for a LONG TIME).
I am testing on 23rd of September and already going crazzzzyyyyyy :wacko:

Good luck everyone!!!

And btw, I love that there is such forum on internet, I love reading everyone's stories, gives me hope - evethough we have just started the process!!! :bunny:


----------



## Dream.dream

i got my bfp at the doctors. however i started to get abdominal pain and bleeding and was sent for an ultrasound. the baby was in my tube. 5 weeks pregnant just in the wrong place. :(


----------



## JessicaMarie

Dream.dream said:


> i got my bfp at the doctors. however i started to get abdominal pain and bleeding and was sent for an ultrasound. the baby was in my tube. 5 weeks pregnant just in the wrong place. :(

so sorry dreamdream! if it it is any reassurance, I had this happen in May, and conceived 3 months later, and I even had my tube removed, so there is hope for the future! Doesnt make this loss any easier though, I know...


----------



## bluberrymufin

:wohoo: Congratulations *butterfly4u* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristinaG

Dream.dream said:


> i got my bfp at the doctors. however i started to get abdominal pain and bleeding and was sent for an ultrasound. the baby was in my tube. 5 weeks pregnant just in the wrong place. :(

this happened to me last year!
at least you know its possibe! good luck!


----------



## bluberrymufin

So sorry dream.dream


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm out this month as well. AF came by yesterday! Boooo!! Onto next month!!


----------



## Mel3432

I got my :bfp: :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## camerashy

So sorry dream dream :(

Congrats mel :)


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats on the new BFPs today!!! hope they are extra sticky! H&H 9 months!

So sorry dream.dream- this happened to my cousin. It will happen so dont give up :hugs:

I am on CD35 (sorry i dont know how many dpo) and still no signs of AF! i am going to test again on saturday so we will see :) DH and i BD'd last night and usually when we do that around when Af is due I will start the next morning... but didnt happen! This cycle is either super long or my levels are too low to detect a BFP! My FXed for a BFP!


----------



## 1babydreamer

So sorry *dream.dream*! At least you know now that you definately can get pregnant and there's no reason for the next one not to stick in the right place :).

*Janene*, I know you must be going crazy now but try and think of this cycle as one where you just may have ovulated a little later and try to distract yourself from looking at the calendar to see when to test. If you stay busy with other things and find that a week has gone by but were too busy to obsess then you might be pleasantly surprised with your BFP! I know it's easier said than done but my fxed for you still!!


----------



## Lisa2701

butterflies3 said:


> Congrats Lisa:yipee:
> 
> Did you do anything different this month??

Thanks everyone... 

The things we done different this cycle was :

Used pre seed
Used soft cups
and ...BD every 2nd day without fail

GL ladies :hugs:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to all the new bfps!!
and Im so sorry dream dream.:hugs:

Still having the same symptoms hanging around, had a funky taste in my mouth this am, almost like a penny tastes. Against my better judgement, I tested w an IC, and Clearblue. BFN on both:( Trying to wait til at least saturday to try again. 
Should deff know something by the 20th. :dust: GL ladies!


----------



## Lily7

congrats to the bfp's happy and healthy nine months to yous :)


----------



## kirsteee

Hiya :D i just joined this site, Can i be added for the 30th pleasee. 
Welll...thats if AF doesnt have me :( lol. 

xx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can I change my date to the 24th?? Seems I ovulated a little earlier this cycle and am now 4dpo. AF should be due either the 24 or 25th. 

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! FX'd for those still waiting! :hugs: to those who AF got or got bad news this month! :dust: to EVERYONE!


----------



## taytotayto

im sorry to say my :bfp: is now a :bfn: i started bleeding this morning. i am disappointed and upset but i know everything happens for a reason and i wont give up. its a comfort to know i have support from all my ladies on here. i really am delighted for all the bfp this month and wish you all a great and happy 9 months. roll on october and see you soon ladies x cry:)


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hugs: Tay! :hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:tayto


----------



## Lily7

sorry tayto :(


----------



## hoping4girl

happy to see the BFP's but sad to see all those witches on the first page...
:dust: to all!!


----------



## LaurGil

BFP for me ladies im scared stiff but trying to stay postive xxx


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats to all the new BFP and sorry to everyone who got the witch. I will update the thread later. Sorry I am a few days behind but it just been bad here.

I went and got a blood test done yesterday. I was super postitive because I was a week late and my chart was looking awesome. Well, when I went in for a blood test I found out that not only was I not pregnant but I did not even ovulate this month. The stupid Clomid stopped working. So this month I am on a TTC break and have to get a HSG done and the hubby is doing a SA. This just sucks.


----------



## skeet9924

aww jeo I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

aw jeo im so sorry.... hope you get everything figured out soon. it will happen... dont give up! im here for you. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> aww jeo I'm so sorry :hugs:

hey skeet how are you??? have you tested?


----------



## RNTTC2011

so sorry jeo :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hugs: for you Jeo, stay strong we are all here for you x


----------



## babydeabreu

So so sorry jo hope u get everything sorted Hun xxx





Skeeeeeeeeet?????
?????


----------



## LolaAnn

what do you girls think??


----------



## bluberrymufin

Mel3432 said:


> I got my :bfp: :happydance::cloud9:

Congrats!!!!!!! 
:wohoo:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Lola I def see a line on lastnights and better this morning!


----------



## babydeabreu

lolaann - looking like a line there sweet..congrats xx


----------



## skeet9924

Well bfn again for me.. Still no af .. Guess I'll wait again!! 
Babyd???? Did u take the digi???


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Lola :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Well bfn again for me.. Still no af .. Guess I'll wait again!!
> Babyd???? Did u take the digi???

i really hope its showing late and that af doesnt show :) praying for you hun xx

as for the digi, because my FRER is showing a really really faint line again i will use the digi tomorrow and use another ic at about 1ish xx


----------



## pink mum

must watch this,ts the reward of being pregnant
https://youtu.be/RPTem4G9gmg


----------



## Cassie.

I think I'm out.. took a FRER today and got a BFN :(


----------



## ChristinaG

Hi Joe!
can yuu add me to the list? Got my :bfp:! 
Wow, it feels SO weird to write that after a year!
 



Attached Files:







101_1918.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babydeabreu

Cassie. said:


> I think I'm out.. took a FRER today and got a BFN :(

sorry hun, not out till af shows though xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Oh wow congrats ladies!!!!!I like seeing the :bfp:

Skeet- I know how u feel... I'm holding out and testing again tomorrow morning.... I'm at cd36 and still no signs of the witch


----------



## kasey c

Congrats to all the :bfp: s :) and :hugs: to those who got their AF. I'm 12DPO today although luteal phase was 12 days last cycle so my AF could be due anytime today or due on Sunday if cycle has been lengthened by taking the B6 supplements. I have been very good and haven't tested yet although been tempted but going to still wait until Monday to test if the witch hasn't got me by then. Fx'ed for lots more :bfp: s this month!! xx


----------



## likeaustralia

Did another OPK this morning and it is DEFINITELY positive, much darker than the control line. Yesterday it was just about the same color as the control, so def. need to work in some BD tonight and maybe even tomorrow too. Looks like my ticker may be a day or two off, but I will probably keep to 9/29 as my testing date. 

Good luck everyone!! and Congrats to those who have already gotten their BFPs this month


----------



## themarshas

kasey c said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp: s :) and :hugs: to those who got their AF. I'm 12DPO today although luteal phase was 12 days last cycle so my AF could be due anytime today or due on Sunday if cycle has been lengthened by taking the B6 supplements. I have been very good and haven't tested yet although been tempted but going to still wait until Monday to test if the witch hasn't got me by then. Fx'ed for lots more :bfp: s this month!! xx

You sound like me. Due today or Sunday. Last cycle was a few days shorter than past ones and given OV date it looks like it should be this cycle as well. I tested yesterday though and BFN. Holding out for a later BFP. FXd for you.


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks jm.. The biggest pain foe me is not knowing when af will arrive .. :(


----------



## Blizzard

Hi ladies I got a :bfp: did two tests last night although I was only 9dpo and they weren't particularly sensitive (supposed to only be used after the :witch: arrives) I still saw the faintest of faint lines. Got up this morning and did two more one was a clearblue digi which said PREGNANT 1-2 weeks! Woohoo! Best of luck to all those still waiting! Sorry to everyone the :witch: got :( better luck next month. 

I'm so sorry for anyone who created an :angel:this month.

I'm now terrified that something will go wrong. When would anyone dare tell people? :) 

:hugs: to all! xxx


----------



## themarshas

I think I'm out. 12 DPO and negative test today and yesturday. Still holding out hope but expecting AF soon


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how is everyone!?

no BFP for me yet but im still waiting to see if AF shows her ugly face....oh i sure hope not

well i need some updates girls! how has everyone been
?


----------



## Lily7

congrats to the bfp's :)


----------



## mommysbaby

Hi all,
This is my very first post on any blog. I also am a little behind you. Today dpo9. Just couldn't wait for the 1ww so grabbed adollar store test and got a BFN just now.... :( Will test on the 23rd now. Pls share some of ur baby dust with me also... :)


----------



## Blizzard

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Good luck hun :) x


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats Christina and blizzard!!!!!!!!!! Have a great 9 months!


----------



## bluberrymufin

*WELCOME mommysbaby!* :wave:


----------



## Karlee

ChristinaG said:


> Hi Joe!
> can yuu add me to the list? Got my :bfp:!
> Wow, it feels SO weird to write that after a year!

Congratulations ChristinaG :happydance:

Did you have any symptoms I know me and you were on the same boat being super late and getting :bfn:?


----------



## Karlee

ChristinaG- Please give us all the details. I am 24DPO 11 days late and I got a :bfn: yesterday. I am hoping your story gives me hope.


----------



## kasey c

themarshas said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp: s :) and :hugs: to those who got their AF. I'm 12DPO today although luteal phase was 12 days last cycle so my AF could be due anytime today or due on Sunday if cycle has been lengthened by taking the B6 supplements. I have been very good and haven't tested yet although been tempted but going to still wait until Monday to test if the witch hasn't got me by then. Fx'ed for lots more :bfp: s this month!! xx
> 
> You sound like me. Due today or Sunday. Last cycle was a few days shorter than past ones and given OV date it looks like it should be this cycle as well. I tested yesterday though and BFN. Holding out for a later BFP. FXd for you.Click to expand...

FX'ed for you too. Don't be disheartened by the negative tests - I had really light lines when I was pregnant the last couple of times before and that was at 15 dpo. xx


----------



## hoping_for_1

hi ladies! :flower:

i've never posted before (and just registered now)... can you please add me? I think I am going to test tomorrow or Sunday. I'm "normally" a 29 day cycle, but this is my first period since my miscarriage in june so i'm not completely sure. 

btw, what is "FX'd?" :huh:


----------



## kasey c

Hi Hoping_for_1 and welcome to BNB :) FX'd = fingers crossed! Wishing you lots of luck for a :bfp: this weekend :)


----------



## RoxyHotSpit

Hello Everyone,
I am new to this site:happydance:. If i do not get my period, NEXT weekend i will test on the 26th of this month.:thumbup: hoping that i will get that :bfp:


----------



## Coogee

RoxyHotSpit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to this site:happydance:. If i do not get my period, NEXT weekend i will test on the 26th of this month.:thumbup: hoping that i will get that :bfp:

Hi Welcome 
:af: stays away. Lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## stephanie91x

Ill be 9dpo tomorrow and 5 days before my period if i was to take a test and i am pregnant would it show up ? Can't wait 5/6 more days Lol x


----------



## ickle pand

Possibly Stephanie. It'd all depend on when implantation happens. You get a positive around 2 days after implantation but it can happen anywhere between 6 and 16 DPO. Good luck!


----------



## maggiepie11

i'm out. :( look forward to the october test thread!


----------



## CountryDarlin

Picked up some FRER tonight, they had buy 2 get 3rd free lol Testing in the morning, hoping I get my :bfp: otherwise, that means my cycle is becoming longer than 31 days:growlmad:


----------



## SliceofPie

Hello Ladies

I just got my September BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck to you all!
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS SLICEOFPIE!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Karlee

:dance:congrats sliceofpie


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats Sliceofpie!


----------



## jmandrews

still no sign of AF... tomorrow i will be CD37 and ill be testing in the morning :) i need all the dust i can get... im so nervous.


----------



## CountryDarlin

:dust: to us both jmandrews! I got a bfn last week, but testing w frer tomorrow. What are your symptoms so far?


----------



## jmandrews

CountryDarlin said:


> :dust: to us both jmandrews! I got a bfn last week, but testing w frer tomorrow. What are your symptoms so far?

yeah i did too... thats why im so nervous... i dont really have any symptoms. its so weird. plus ive been sick (i had congestion and sinus pressure) it was terrible. Because of that im not sure ive had any symptom.... how about u?


----------



## CountryDarlin

I think I've had everything in the book lol...tender bbs, heartburn, nausea(although not very bad) eating everything I get my hands on, bloated, gassy, etc. If I'm not pregnant, then it might be my body readjusting to being off the pill. I've only been off it since July.


----------



## jmandrews

CountryDarlin said:


> I think I've had everything in the book lol...tender bbs, heartburn, nausea(although not very bad) eating everything I get my hands on, bloated, gassy, etc. If I'm not pregnant, then it might be my body readjusting to being off the pill. I've only been off it since July.

oh wow you have had a lot!
well i have been gassy a lot. i had heartburn once a couple of weeks ago (and i never do) the only other sign i have had is my missed period. my bbs usually hurt when AF shows and i dont feel anything and they aren't swollen like normal. oh i have noticed a lot more thicker CM not sure if thats a sign though. My DH and have started trying in july :) i came off the pill last year in Oct.


----------



## CountryDarlin

Yeah, the thicker cm can mean pregnancy sometimes...I've noticed some this week. Sounds like we've had a lot of the same symptoms! I also had really bad headaches, all day, for about a week, which can be caused by hormones loosening up joints. Heres hoping that why! I will gladly take nausea and headaches and all that if it means I'm pregnant lol:haha: If I go by 28 day cycle, I'm 2 days late, but I've had a 31 and 33 day cycle these last 2 month, so I would be due tomorrow or the 20th.


----------



## hoping_for_1

i have a question... anyone out there ttc after a miscarriage? did you usually have that "pulling" feeling in your stomach (not sure how else to describe it) before your next period? or could this be a pregnancy sign? just wondering... my 1st miscarriage was this past june and my body seems to be all kinds of crazy now. i have no idea what may be "pregnancy" signs vs. "body getting back to normal" signs... :wacko:


----------



## bonidee

hoping_for_1 said:


> i have a question... anyone out there ttc after a miscarriage? did you usually have that "pulling" feeling in your stomach (not sure how else to describe it) before your next period? or could this be a pregnancy sign? just wondering... my 1st miscarriage was this past june and my body seems to be all kinds of crazy now. i have no idea what may be "pregnancy" signs vs. "body getting back to normal" signs... :wacko:

I don't know if you mean cramps, but I had a mc in March (first pregnancy ever), and I never cramped before AF before I was pregnant. Now that i've MC'd I have cramps, bloating, and mood swings. I think it changes everyone's body. How many DPO are you?


----------



## hoping_for_1

thanks for responding so quickly bonidee! i'm not exactly sure, but i was on a 29 day cycle pretty regularly (minus the month here and there i would be a day or two late) which ends today -- meaning i should be getting my period tomorrow or maybe Sunday. what do you think??? i have no idea since i've been feeling a LOT of different things since my miscarriage. EVERYTHING seems to be different now! LOL...


----------



## 1babydreamer

jmandrews said:


> still no sign of AF... tomorrow i will be CD37 and ill be testing in the morning :) i need all the dust i can get... im so nervous.

:dust: Fingers and toes crossed for you hun!!


----------



## mrsfazz

I am 7dpo so 7 days too go if I can hold out!!! I have had a sharp pain in my right side near my ovary since last night. Any ideas???? its sending me :wacko:


----------



## babygirlhall

Got my bfp ladies! So happy :happydance:
Babydust to all xx


----------



## cupcakey

Well, after a week of testing and getting repeat BFNs, did a test on Thursday night and got my :bfp: :happydance:

Can't believe it happened so quick, HUGE amounts of babydust to you all! September seems a good month so far! 

:dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

babygirlhall said:


> Got my bfp ladies! So happy :happydance:
> Babydust to all xx



congrats hun x



cupcakey said:


> Well, after a week of testing and getting repeat BFNs, did a test on Thursday night and got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Can't believe it happened so quick, HUGE amounts of babydust to you all! September seems a good month so far!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats hun..what dpo was you? x


----------



## bluberrymufin

*Welcome hoping_for_1 and roxyhotspit!*

_*CONGRATULATIONS sliceofpie cupcakey & babygirlhall!!!!*_


----------



## Blizzard

Big congrats to Babygirlhall and cupcakey!


----------



## Katie blue

Can u please add me to sept 29 for testing :)


----------



## Blizzard

Good luck hun :D x


----------



## ickle pand

hoping_for_1 said:


> i have a question... anyone out there ttc after a miscarriage? did you usually have that "pulling" feeling in your stomach (not sure how else to describe it) before your next period? or could this be a pregnancy sign? just wondering... my 1st miscarriage was this past june and my body seems to be all kinds of crazy now. i have no idea what may be "pregnancy" signs vs. "body getting back to normal" signs... :wacko:

I miscarried at the end of April and have had 4 AF's since but each time I've had the weird pulling sensation before. No idea what it is. My AF's are still very light so maybe thats something to do with it. I mentioned it to my gynae when I was there for a check up and he didn't seem concerned. Got an appointment with the FS on tuesday so I'm going to mention it to him too and see what he says.


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to the 2 new bfps!! :)
Tested this am, and got what looks to be a BFN....looks almost like a shadow of a line if I don't look directly where that second line should be, but idk...guess either I'm out for this month or on a longer cycle than I thought:(


----------



## jmandrews

Good morning ladies!
I am now CD38 I tested and got my 4th BFN :nope:
I am pretty upset this time. I am now beginning to feel stronger cramping 
So I'm nervous AF could show at any time. I am worried my cycles will never be regular and how can I get pregnant with these cycles.


----------



## CountryDarlin

jmandrews said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am now CD38 I tested and got my 4th BFN :nope:
> I am pretty upset this time. I am now beginning to feel stronger cramping
> So I'm nervous AF could show at any time. I am worried my cycles will never be regular and how can I get pregnant with these cycles.

Sorry to hear that jmandrews...maybe its just implantation cramps? I've heard you can have cramps through out pregnancy, and its considered normal. :flower:


----------



## mommysbaby

hi everyone,
i have quite a stupid querry. my cycle is of 27 days which ends on the 21st. so should i test on 21st or wait till my date which was 26th? don't tell me to wait for 5 more days..pls.. :(


----------



## jmandrews

i would test whenever your period is due. Its worth it to wait :)


----------



## mommysbaby

RoxyHotSpit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to this site:happydance:. If i do not get my period, NEXT weekend i will test on the 26th of this month.:thumbup: hoping that i will get that :bfp:

Hi Roxy, 
I am also thinking of testing on 26th if the witch doesn't arrive... FXDfor both of us..


----------



## RNTTC2011

My dates of testing keep changing too. I ov earlier than expected this month so originally I was to test the 28th. Since it's earlier, I will test the 24th for sure. However, I had a big temp dip today (fx'd it's implantation dip) and so might test on monday. If it's BFN monday I will hold off for sure till 24th. It is frustrating to keep seeing :bfn:. GL to everyone and :dust:


----------



## kerry0509

i got a bfp on tuesday... :happydance: even tho i wasnt meant to test until yesterday, ive had four positive tests since yay!!

so sorry to all the ladies who got the visit from :witch: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats kerry! :wohoo:


----------



## Brianswify

Hello ladies, im testing th 27.. Im feeling very optimistic about this month. Good luck to you all


----------



## Skelleron

Hello, I know I'm a bit late but may I please join?

My husband & I started TTC in June '10 but I had no AF for 9 months after stopping BC I was diagnosed with high prolactin due to a pituitary tumour. Well to cut a long story short we got the go ahead on Aug 25th to TTC again - so we did.
Think I ovulated on Aug 29th and we made the most of my fertile window.

I have felt a bit odd since with various symptoms but have tried not to read to much in to it. The 2WW was awful, wish I'd found u ladies sooner than today!

AF was due Mon 12th Sept (27d cycle) but now 5d late & still no AF, but BFN too (both cb Digi on wed 14th & fri 16th). I have got a FR hpt & plan to retest on mon 19th or tues 20th if still no AF. Just can't cope with another BFN tho!

Thanks for all ur comments, I have felt a great comfort from u all altho I fear I am now addicted to this site!

Good luck to all Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Jmandrews - sorry to hear about your bfn .. I'm on cd 34 today.. Longest cycle yet since my mc. I had a bit of cramping today and some spotting ... (very little amount) guess I'll have to see if af shows up. 

Congrats to any new :bfp: and sorry to anyone the :witch: got!!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Jmandrews - sorry to hear about your bfn .. I'm on cd 34 today.. Longest cycle yet since my mc. I had a bit of cramping today and some spotting ... (very little amount) guess I'll have to see if af shows up.
> 
> Congrats to any new :bfp: and sorry to anyone the :witch: got!!

Thanks skeet! I really hope u get ur BFP very soon! Keep me updated.. :dust:


----------



## Bug222

wow congrats to all the new :bfp:!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks jmandrews!! I hope you get yours too!!


----------



## likeaustralia

I think I'm finally in the TWW!! :)


----------



## vwbabymomma

Im in ! I will be testing on 9-27 if not sooner:haha:


----------



## Karlee

I am out :witch: came 2 weeks late. I am just so glad the wait is over and I can start trying again! I am ready with a new plan of attack.


----------



## Mizztina14

can i be added for monday the 19 plzzzzz


----------



## AltaMom

Hi All! I'm new to Baby Bump...trying for our 2nd... testing Sept 21st!


----------



## amommy

Well how do you like that!! Since I had a 22 day cycle last month, I am now going to ovulate in a day or so, and will be due to test in September again.. HAHA !!! how funny is that.. Should be about the 29th! Can you please change my date?


----------



## babydeabreu

17 dpo and still nothing :shrug: ....i have lost it!! did a frer test this morning, there was nothing...sometimes theres lines sometimes theres not. im feel like headbutting the wall to feel more sane lol


----------



## kirsteee

Hiya can you add me for the 30th please :D i know im suppost to test in 5 days but i wanna leave it a little longer,
thats if af doesnt have me first x


----------



## kasey c

Well tested yesterday with tescos own brand and then again today with a CB digi but both BFN :( - however now think I might be ovulating this weekend as loads of EWCM today (sorry tmi) (this could all be feasible as I used to have a 46 day cycle before getting pregnant with my 2 year old son) so going to move to the Oct testers as there is no sign of AF. Wishing the rest of you lots of luck for the rest of this month and hope there are lots more :bfp: Congrats also to the new :bfp: :) and sorry to those who are out but hope to see you in the Oct testers thread xx


----------



## bluberrymufin

*Welcome AltaMom!!!!*


----------



## bubbamaking

I'm out got af yesterday early :( xx


----------



## Skelleron

Couldn't resist testing again; CD33, 20DPO & 6d late for AF; used a Superdrug test sensitive to 10mlU after not going to the toilet for 5hrs. I was cautiously optimistic that finally I'd see a faint line, having had 2 previous BFN tests with CB Digi, but unfortunately I got another BFN!

I'm gutted and angry at myself for believing I'd be lucky this time. I don't know where AF is but I'm sure now she's not staying away for good reasons &#57432;


----------



## trying84

Also out - af got me today 4 days late....


----------



## baby5hopeful

babydeabreu said:


> 17 dpo and still nothing :shrug: ....i have lost it!! did a frer test this morning, there was nothing...sometimes theres lines sometimes theres not. im feel like headbutting the wall to feel more sane lol

hugs hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## baby5hopeful

well af has now left the building cycle day 7, i have been shopping and got some clearblue dig opk and pre-seed and pre natal vits for me and the hubster, i will succeed this month :winkwink: lol

im off to the october thread.........................................see some of you there, and well done ladies who have there babies xxxxxx


----------



## jmandrews

I am at cd39 about a week late. Began spotting this morning. I never spot before AF and I have no cramping. It's only a tiny bit and its brown in color. I'm staying cautiously optimistic


----------



## babydeabreu

baby5hopeful said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 17 dpo and still nothing :shrug: ....i have lost it!! did a frer test this morning, there was nothing...sometimes theres lines sometimes theres not. im feel like headbutting the wall to feel more sane lol
> 
> hugs hun xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks baby needed that :)





baby5hopeful said:


> well af has now left the building cycle day 7, i have been shopping and got some clearblue dig opk and pre-seed and pre natal vits for me and the hubster, i will succeed this month :winkwink: lol
> 
> im off to the october thread.........................................see some of you there, and well done ladies who have there babies xxxxxx

got my fingers crossed for you, sending you bundles of babydust for next month :dust:

i think it wont be that long till i'll be joining you :)

c u soon babe xx


----------



## SpringH

sept 25th I am testing can you add me


----------



## themarshas

I'm out. Af came on schedule. Onto month 3.


----------



## jeoestreich

Sorry ladies for not being on that much this week. After receiving my awful news on Wednesday I decide to take a bit of a break from the forums. I will update tomorrow.

Congrats to all the new BFP and Hugs to everyone who receive AF. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## lilroxy1

I am OUT :( af was 5 days late but is now here. ok oct this is our month to get a bfp.


----------



## mrsine

I'm out! On to October!


----------



## Kristina6292

I was meant to test 16th, got a BFN, and AF arrived today! :(
Best move on to next month!


----------



## monkey_14

Hi everyone. I have never posted before as I have never actually thought I might be pregnant, usually I wait till AF is officially late then text but this month I feel different. Dh and I have been trying for 18 months now, feels forever! I am 13 dpo today and have a regular 26 to 28 day cycle even though I was diagnosed with pcos 6 yrs ago. I don't have the common symptoms just don't ovulate regularly. Since 9 dpo I have felt off, I have a good gag reflex but certain smells have been making me gag, I have been peeing a lot, have a massive spot by my mouth which is unheard of with me and a dry nose and lips. My biggest symptom is that my boobs are NOT sore like they normally would be a week before AF, my nipples feel a little sensitive today like someone is blowing cold air on them! Going to wait till AF is late so maybe Wednesday to be safe to test. Anyone had similar symptoms and got BFP? Good luck everyone x


----------



## harri

Hey! Please could you add me for 24th? 

Thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## POASFiend

Ended up in the ER on the weekend. Lost the pregnancy. Very sad but hope we can try again soon.


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry xxxxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

So sorryPOAS! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Good Morning!
CD40 for me... no AF yet but i feel her presence and i really hope it happens so i can just get a move on! this has been the longest wait ever! never have cycles this long.
i called my dr today so hope i have answers today :)
have a great day everyone!


----------



## Skelleron

jmandrews said:


> Good Morning!
> CD40 for me... no AF yet but i feel her presence and i really hope it happens so i can just get a move on! this has been the longest wait ever! never have cycles this long.
> i called my dr today so hope i have answers today :)
> have a great day everyone!

Good luck, let me know what Dr says - I'm CD34 today & still no AF or answers! Xx


----------



## ESpacey

Will you add me to September 30th? That will be two weeks from now, knowing me I'll test earlier... but that should be the real tell all!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you change me to 26th i know its only a day earlier then i said but
ill go by what my countdown ticker says :lol:


----------



## CountryDarlin

So sorry POAS:(


----------



## skeet9924

Jmandrews I'm right up there with you!! Cycle day 36 and still mo sign of af or bfp!! I'll test again Wednesday if af isn't here


----------



## babydeabreu

POASFiend said:


> Ended up in the ER on the weekend. Lost the pregnancy. Very sad but hope we can try again soon.

Again hun, very sorry for your loss, sending you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

hope we see you bfp again soon xx


----------



## babydeabreu

as for me ladies.....18dpo and still nothing, no sign of af and bfn this morning...so i'm stuck in limbo today..not sure what is going on!!
xx


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies can i be added for the 29th please
good luck everyone :)


----------



## CountryDarlin

I think I'm CD32 today, tested on Saturday and got a shadowy line, testing tomorrow bc if i am on a 33DC, then I'm due for the witch. So far she's not showing up, and i usually have something so close to being due.


----------



## duckytwins

oh, POAS, i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Countrygirl10

Going to wait to test heres whats going on (from a former post on ttc) 

I'm on CD 30 (and I think 18 dpo? I got my first positive opk Sep.2nd 2011) of a 29 day cycle. I also have mild PCOS. This month has been very odd for me. It started out with having positive opk for a week and that has never happened before. I also starting getting symptoms a week before exepted af. sore nipples and VERY tired. I also got twinges on right lower side. 

Yesterday I woke up to poas as I saw no af and decided to check my cp and when i look my cm had very very light brown/pink in it it was thin and white (SORRY TMI!) never had this before either. Usually i'll spot a lot and it'll be red and as the day goes on af gets heavier and last 5 days. I woke up today and no spotting or af. 

* Is it possible to have spotting when AF is due and still get a BFP??*


----------



## POASFiend

You may have had implantation bleeding. However, a few months ago same happened to me and I thought am I pregnant? It happened on and off for a week. Then af showed. Apparently something about my body changed because I never had experienced this before and yet the next 3 months I would have the spotting 1 week before af. Hopefully it is implantation. Test in a week if AF hasn't shown.

Also you probably well know but PCOS can cause you to have +OPKs all the time.


----------



## 1babydreamer

So sorry POAS!! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Countrygirl10

POASFiend said:


> You may have had implantation bleeding. However, a few months ago same happened to me and I thought am I pregnant? It happened on and off for a week. Then af showed. Apparently something about my body changed because I never had experienced this before and yet the next 3 months I would have the spotting 1 week before af. Hopefully it is implantation. Test in a week if AF hasn't shown.
> 
> Also you probably well know but PCOS can cause you to have +OPKs all the time.


Thank for replying :) and yes I do know it causes pos all the time but that has never happened before with previous cycles so I thought it was weird along with this spotting. I just hope its good news! ***BABY DUST TO YOU & ALL OF US***

:dust::dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

3dpo today and the day is CRRAAWWLLINGG. I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 10 days. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mLan

Im out this month :(


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: POAS! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Trolleydolly

Hi ladies, this is my first post 

AF due 27th Sept and think I'm about 8dpo. Had terrible cramps yesterday and felt bloated earlier but its all gone now. Also had sore boobs on the sides yesterday and today. Driving myself crazy with the symptom spotting. I hate this 2ww :-(

Fingers crossed to you all!!


----------



## kirsteee

I'm on day 27 of my 31 day cycle, and today iv had no symptoms until now - a very light achey feeling in my stomach, im suprised because around now i have usually got frequent cramping leading up to af!
Hoping this is my month ..desperately want another little one :( 
xx


----------



## MichelleW

Hi there,

I was down for testing the 18th September, the witch got me this time, will be back in for October testing, never give up!!!


----------



## ttcTobfp

I am out. After a long wait time, AF showed it's face over the weekend :(.


----------



## Blizzard

Hey Kirsteee! Pleased to meet you, nice to see another person living in Wales ;) best of luck hun x


----------



## kirsteee

Blizzard said:


> Hey Kirsteee! Pleased to meet you, nice to see another person living in Wales ;) best of luck hun x


Aww nice to meet u too! thanks hun :flower:
x x x


----------



## Love.Out.Loud

Congrats to all the ladies who got their positives. 

I'll be testing on Sept 30th. :)


----------



## ESpacey

I'll be testing September 30th too! Add me to the list :)


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: POASFiend! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeoestreich

Alright, the thread is updated. If I have missed you, PLEASE let me know. It has been almost a week since updated and it was a lot of names. So please let me know.

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Skelleron

jeoestreich said:


> Alright, the thread is updated. If I have missed you, PLEASE let me know. It has been almost a week since updated and it was a lot of names. So please let me know.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone.

Hi again, just hoping I could be added to your list. I was due on 12th Sept but still no sign of AF. Unfortunately only BFN's too but will keep u updated.
Much appreciated, thanks Xx


----------



## jeoestreich

I added you to the 19th. :D Good luck!


----------



## dearlulu

Could I join? I will be testing Sep 30th. Thanks!


----------



## AltaMom

Oh today I was feeling very crappy. Sore BB's, dizzy, and light headed.... Stopped on the way home from work to get a 2 pack of tests. I was going to test Wed, but after how I felt today I don't think I can hold out! I debated testing when I got home from work, but did feel a bit crampy, so now I don't know if AF is on her way :( I think I might break down and test tomorrow morning...oh I can't stand the not knowing!


----------



## futurephotos

I'm going to test on Wed!! (I'll be 10 DPO then) :)

Alta- for me the last 2 times I had BFP's (although the were MCs) I felt crampy leading up to the test - so you can feel like AF is coming and then not get it! What cycle day or DPO are you? Good luck!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm 8dpo and have had really sore bb's since 6dpo. Last night when I was driving home I was suddenly overcome with feeling sick and almost had to pull over to get sick. Then it went away. Around 430am I got up to pee and again was really feeling sick, dizzy, and like I had vertigo. I felt that with these symptoms I should test but :bfn: I know it's early to test and going to hold out to test again till Thursday at least.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I'm out..... :(


----------



## ESpacey

Sorry BabyMaybe :( I'm rooting for you for next month!


----------



## AmzLJ

I'm out for this month.... :cry:


----------



## BBSJBJ

I was down for the 17th to test and after being 6 days late I finally got my :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## babydeabreu

BBSJBJ said:


> I was down for the 17th to test and after being 6 days late I finally got my :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

congrats hun..what dpo was you? hope you have a H&H 9 months xx


sorry to the girls who the witch got...good luck for next month..lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## BBSJBJ

I was supposed to be around 17-20 dpo but I think I ovulated about 3-5 days later then I originally assumed based on our timing and when the test showed +. Gl ladies for the rest of the month and :hugs: to all the witch got


----------



## kasey c

Well just an update, I'm out for this cycle :( AF appeared late last night. Good luck to the rest of the September testers!! xx


----------



## G x

I'm out the witch just got me :(. Good luck ladies :dust: x

G x


----------



## Skelleron

jeoestreich said:


> I added you to the 19th. :D Good luck!

Oops didn't see me there - thank you! Another BFN today; now 8 days late and 21dpo altho I am now clinging to hope that maybe I o'd later but who knows what is going on &#58375;


----------



## jmandrews

Skelleron said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning!
> CD40 for me... no AF yet but i feel her presence and i really hope it happens so i can just get a move on! this has been the longest wait ever! never have cycles this long.
> i called my dr today so hope i have answers today :)
> have a great day everyone!
> 
> Good luck, let me know what Dr says - I'm CD34 today & still no AF or answers! XxClick to expand...

i explained everything to my doctor and they told me to call back thursday if i havent started a regular flow... not really what i wanted to hear but its progress :)


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Jmandrews I'm right up there with you!! Cycle day 36 and still mo sign of af or bfp!! I'll test again Wednesday if af isn't here

good luck skeet! hope u get your bfp soon! i know this wait is torture!


----------



## jmandrews

CD41 today! still having that little brown spotting which i dont even think is spotting anymore because TMI but its more like brown mucous but very light in color. just ready to get this over with
hope everyone has a happy tuesday! :dust:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Though I was out for sure, I was cramping aoff and on yesterday...woke up this morning and got two BFPs!!:happydance: One on frer and one on clearly digital. I'm sooo happy. Hubby couldn't believe it. :haha:


----------



## emma1985

I got my BFP today. xx


----------



## kasey c

Congratulations CountryDarlin and Emma1985 - wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies :) xx


----------



## hoping23

I'm a September tester. AF is due today... will test tomorrow morning. September 21st. Fingers crossed but got a BFN last night!!!!


----------



## harri

I got my :bfp: it's faint but it's there! Xxx


----------



## bluberrymufin

Harri....Bbsjbj....countrydarlin....Emma....*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!* happy & healthy 9 mos.!


----------



## ESpacey

harri said:


> I got my :bfp: it's faint but it's there! Xxx

CONGRATS!
How many DPO are you?!


----------



## RoxyHotSpit

mommysbaby said:


> RoxyHotSpit said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to this site:happydance:. If i do not get my period, NEXT weekend i will test on the 26th of this month.:thumbup: hoping that i will get that :bfp:
> 
> Hi Roxy,
> I am also thinking of testing on 26th if the witch doesn't arrive... FXDfor both of us..Click to expand...

I'm hoping to wait that long =) i had a miscarriage august 26 and ovulated this month on the 11th. I believe. So i want to test on the 26th of this month. The earlyest 25th. I cant help to think about testing though. Waiting sucks. Hoping fot that :bfp: for bothof us :thumbup:


----------



## Skelleron

CountryDarlin said:


> Though I was out for sure, I was cramping aoff and on yesterday...woke up this morning and got two BFPs!!:happydance: One on frer and one on clearly digital. I'm sooo happy. Hubby couldn't believe it. :haha:

Congratulations - fantastic news! So pleased for u!
If u don't mind me asking how many days late & past O were u when u got ur BFP? Xx


----------



## Skelleron

jmandrews said:


> CD41 today! still having that little brown spotting which i dont even think is spotting anymore because TMI but its more like brown mucous but very light in color. just ready to get this over with
> hope everyone has a happy tuesday! :dust:

TMI sorry but when did u start spotting & is it normal for u? I ask because I'm now 8 days late, approx 20dpo & (tmi) when I wiped there was a faint hint of blood (not bright) on the tissue but an hour later there was nothing - this is not normal for me as usually AF arrives all of a sudden but no ideas what it could be! I'm even more confused - maybe it's AF & that's why BFN but it's not normal for me & why so late! I'm worried sick now, really thought with all my symptoms this was my time &#58369;


----------



## Skelleron

emma1985 said:


> I got my BFP today. xx

Congratulations, that's brilliant news!
Can u please remind me of ur story - dpo/late etc as I'm still looking for hope Xx


----------



## harri

ESpacey said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: it's faint but it's there! Xxx
> 
> CONGRATS!
> How many DPO are you?!Click to expand...

I'm 11DPO :) xxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

can i join the list too,please put me down for the 30th sept.
thanks xx

btw a huge congrats to all the lucky ladies so far:happydance:

fx and :dust: for the rest of us!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh wow congratulation to all the ladies that got there bfp..great news :happydance: :happydance:

wishing you all a H&H 9 months..all the best xx



afm well still no af now 5 days late and bfn today :shrug: getting on off crampings but then i have had these now for over a week...maybe af will arrive soon who knows :shrug: 


gl to u all thats still waiting for af to show..babydust to all :dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Did u test today jmandrews? I didn't test today but still no af!! I'll test tomorrow!!


----------



## stephanie91x

Anybody experiencing cold feet and hands I think this is a symtom also got really bad.migraine, I want to eat all the time but feel so sick when i do. AF is suppose arrive in 2 days I'm hoping not will maybe get a test tomorrow if i have time, if not will have to wait till Friday. Keep your fingers crossed for me & ill do the same for all yous ladies xxx


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Did u test today jmandrews? I didn't test today but still no af!! I'll test tomorrow!!

no im not going to test until thursday... i am way too never to get another bfn... since i am spotting i feel like it would be negative :(

good luck let me know tomorrow :dust:


----------



## hoping_for_1

congratulations to all you ladies who got a BFP! and GOOD LUCK to everyone waiting to find out :flower:

i am out this month - AF came 3 days late. On to October!


----------



## proud mummy

Hi everyone just wanted to give u an update.......I got my :bfp: what a lovely surprise as it's my birthday tomorrow. Didn't want to test tomorrow incase I got a bfn I would have been upset.

I used a first response about an hour ago and got a faint second line. I called dh up who didn't believe he could see it so I done a digi and got 1-2 weeks. 

I am a week late so ladies there is hope after getting bfn's......good luck everyone!!!!!! 

Sorry for those that af got :hugs:


----------



## harri

Congrats :) :hugs: x


----------



## Countrygirl10

Still no af very light pink in cm 13dpo, counting from last pos. On cd 20 not first lol


----------



## Skelleron

proud mummy said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to give u an update.......I got my :bfp: what a lovely surprise as it's my birthday tomorrow. Didn't want to test tomorrow incase I got a bfn I would have been upset.
> 
> I used a first response about an hour ago and got a faint second line. I called dh up who didn't believe he could see it so I done a digi and got 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I am a week late so ladies there is hope after getting bfn's......good luck everyone!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for those that af got :hugs:

Congratulations! Fantastic news!
Also gives me some hope as I am now a week late and so far BFN, although I started some pink/brown spotting this pm - not normal AF for me but who knows, I've given up trying to work out what is happening! If it is AF I have no idea how to even begin to work out what it means for my future cycles!

Anyway enough of my woes - Congratulation again, I wish u a H&H 9-months Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats proud mummy! And congrats to all the new :bfp: 

I almost caved and tested when I got home from work.. Figured I'd stop and get a dollar store test .. But they were sold out so I guess I'll just wait until tomorrow like I initially planned. I have af cramps but no sign of her yet.. Plus this morning I woke up super hungry ( which is very unlike me) I didn't eat before I left the house and got so dizzy I actually had to pull over for a bit!!! Hopefully this is a good sign and not just stress!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Congrats proud mummy! And congrats to all the new :bfp:
> 
> I almost caved and tested when I got home from work.. Figured I'd stop and get a dollar store test .. But they were sold out so I guess I'll just wait until tomorrow like I initially planned. I have af cramps but no sign of her yet.. Plus this morning I woke up super hungry ( which is very unlike me) I didn't eat before I left the house and got so dizzy I actually had to pull over for a bit!!! Hopefully this is a good sign and not just stress!!

aww be careful hun, naughty you for not eating tut tut :dohh:

i really hope this is a good sign, praying bfp for you tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## RNTTC2011

BBSJBJ said:


> I was down for the 17th to test and after being 6 days late I finally got my :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

ANd CONGRATS to all the new :bfp:'s! :hugs: to all that AF showed, and :dust: to those of us still waiting for an answer!!


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats proud mummy! And congrats to all the new :bfp:
> 
> I almost caved and tested when I got home from work.. Figured I'd stop and get a dollar store test .. But they were sold out so I guess I'll just wait until tomorrow like I initially planned. I have af cramps but no sign of her yet.. Plus this morning I woke up super hungry ( which is very unlike me) I didn't eat before I left the house and got so dizzy I actually had to pull over for a bit!!! Hopefully this is a good sign and not just stress!!
> 
> aww be careful hun, naughty you for not eating tut tut :dohh:
> 
> i really hope this is a good sign, praying bfp for you tomorrow :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thanks baby!!! I usually never eat untill I atleast get to work..I'm so happy I had a banana in the car with me...it helped hold me over until I got to work.

How are things going for you??? I really hate that our bodies are being so stupid and not giving us any answers!! You still getting af cramps?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats proud mummy! And congrats to all the new :bfp:
> 
> I almost caved and tested when I got home from work.. Figured I'd stop and get a dollar store test .. But they were sold out so I guess I'll just wait until tomorrow like I initially planned. I have af cramps but no sign of her yet.. Plus this morning I woke up super hungry ( which is very unlike me) I didn't eat before I left the house and got so dizzy I actually had to pull over for a bit!!! Hopefully this is a good sign and not just stress!!
> 
> aww be careful hun, naughty you for not eating tut tut :dohh:
> 
> i really hope this is a good sign, praying bfp for you tomorrow :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks baby!!! I usually never eat untill I atleast get to work..I'm so happy I had a banana in the car with me...it helped hold me over until I got to work.
> 
> How are things going for you??? I really hate that our bodies are being so stupid and not giving us any answers!! You still getting af cramps?Click to expand...


I'm good thanks hun, still no sign of af. I've been getting a really discomfort pain on the left handside, its not like a cramp its feels like someone digging me in the side with something....i kinda had this when i was pregnant with my son, so i'm hoping this is a good sign that i might be pregnant..but then again might just be a sign that af is on her way!! very very frustrating :growlmad: 

think i will test tomorrow too, so lets hope we both get some good news :thumbup:

lots of babydust xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Five new BFP today!! That is awesome. Happy and Healthy Nine Months and Congrats!

Hugs to the ladies that the evil witch showed up. Good luck and lots of baby dust for your October cycle.

Thread will be updated in a few minutes.


----------



## kasey c

Wow lots of :bfp:s today congratulations and wishing you all H&H pregnancies! :hugs: to those who got AF and wishing you lots of luck for next month xx


----------



## skeet9924

Babyd- I'm getting a lot of cramping too, I keep thinking af is here and then she's not!! I think it's an evil joke that bfp and af have the same symptoms!!


----------



## babydeabreu

tell me about it, very confusing very frustating and very annoying that af hasnt shown yet and all been bfn.

i'm hoping we both have ovulated later than we thought, so we wouldnt show yet, because it still early!! :shrug:

is this wishful thinking :dohh: what else could it be? 

you testing in the morning fmu?


----------



## skeet9924

yeah I will test in the morning...I am definetly thinking I ovulated later then I thought....Did you get any bd in when you got your late + opk?


----------



## babydeabreu

oh good, well as we are 6 hours in front, the time you come back online, i should have posted whether i got bfp or not :)

when i got my ops+ again i only bedding once on the positive and then again 2 days after!! so i'm hoping that if i did "o" i court it!! praying these cramps i've had for over a week are a sure good sign!! i dont mind, but its the unknowing is whats killing me!! x


bfp bfp bfp to us pleasee, thank you lord, amen!


----------



## ESpacey

WOW! 41 BFP!!! I'm soooo hoping for all of us!

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP!! Sorry to everyone who got AF, and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## skeet9924

well you got more bd in than I did..I only got it in once and that was 2 days after the positive lol....I'll check bnb as soon as I wake up to see if you got your bfp!! I agree with you that the not knowing is horrible!! I also don't like not knowing when af is coming..!!!


Oh I pray that if I don't get my bfp atleast you do!!!! One of us atleast deserves it this month!!! 

bfp bfp please come find me and babyd!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

We both deserve it Hun :)

If no joy by the weekend then I'll ring doctors on monday and c if I can book a blood test. Still no joy then I will be deadly confused!! 

Good luck for the morning Hun, x


----------



## skeet9924

I think I'll do the same.. Once Friday hits it will be a 40 day cycle!! That's a long cry from my usual 30 day cycle... Good luck tomorrow morning!! I hope I log on for some good news!! 

:dust: !!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet & baby- sounds like we are all in limbo!

im cd41 today... still haven't had AF... i have had super light brown and very little spotting... not even sure if it counts, but i have had a little cramping here and there nothing major... this is so out of the norm for me. Doctor said to call thursday if AF still hasn't showed... i want to test but i am sooo nervous about getting another bfn... tomorrow will be a week since the last time i tested... i think i Ov around the 4th


----------



## CountryDarlin

For those having cramping, I was cramping off and on all day yesterday, and got 2 positive pregnancy tests this morning...they say its perfectly normal, since everything is adjusting and growing, so don't get discouraged! You never know, it might just be little one settling in:)


----------



## proud mummy

Just wanted u all to know what happened to me with regards to spotting. Yesterday and the day before I had pinkish spotting and a little bit of red. Then yesterday it went to brown. I def thought it was the beginning of af as she was late....but I got my :bfp: so those that have had spotting thinking af is coming still have hope x x good luck x x


----------



## ItalianGirl

AF is due 24 or 25th but I will be testing September 21, or 22 :)


----------



## U347464

Wow! 41 BFPs and still with another 9 days to go in September, so many more to come. September just might be the highest number yet. Congrats to all.


----------



## Skelleron

proud mummy said:


> Just wanted u all to know what happened to me with regards to spotting. Yesterday and the day before I had pinkish spotting and a little bit of red. Then yesterday it went to brown. I def thought it was the beginning of af as she was late....but I got my :bfp: so those that have had spotting thinking af is coming still have hope x x good luck x x

Congratulations & thank you for this post, it has given my some hope!
I am now on CD36 & 9 days late but yesterday I noticed some pink/brown/red when I wiped. I was convinced I'd wake up with AF this am as I've been cramping too (not normal for me) but still on light pink but dry cm when I wiped - it's so confusing!
Thanks and congratulations again Xx


----------



## Hopefyllymum

Hi Everyone. I am new here and I have been stalking this site and numerous threads here for 6 months now. I am 29 will be 30 in October and DH is 33. We got married in March. I have polycystic ovaries and my gynae had told me I will struggle to get pregnant. After 5 months of trying without any luck I decided to buy Vitex. On cycle day 1 in August I started taking Premular Agnus castus and yesterday, I was already 4 days late and to my suprise I got my :bfp: . I have a gynae's appointment on 10 Oct. I'm so excited!:happydance:. I really want to that you guys for your advice. Please hang in there and baby dust to you all:dust:


----------



## Veronicaco

Hi please can you add me for the 30th although I will almost definitely test early ;) good luck everyone fx xxxx


----------



## Logi bear

Just tested today after 4 years of trying and 1 mc last nov got my bfp can't believe it in total shock! Xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooohooo got my :bfp: I'm only 11 dpo today and not even due af till sunday/monday. Anyway 9dpo if i squinted with my glasses on i had a very very light light line. Then yesterday 10dpo i have a light line in the morning on a cheapie and in the evening i had a light line on a FRER. This morning 11 dpo i took a clearblue digital and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks eeeeeeeeeekk. Because i am high risk, with my history, i have an appointment to get my bloods done today. 

Im so frickin happy right now :happydance:

Babydust to all still waiting & congrats to the new BFP. H&H 9 months to all x


----------



## babydeabreu

Congrats proud & tray hope you both have a H&H 9 months :) xx



well today..its a strange one i did too test one first response which with in seconds a clear ident line showed up?? so i thought ok thats an evap for sure!

here it is.. 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/294684a6.jpg

so i thought ok let me try another one this time with clear blue...

here it is..

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/d7ea0e81.jpg

very faint..

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/3481cffc.jpg


so im still confused in to whether or not im any better off??

are these all evap or am i going mad and could actually be pregnant at 20DPO? 6 days late!!

please help me!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats traybaby, hopefyllymum and proudmummy!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Hey babyd... I tested this morning and got a :bfn: maybe I didn't ov at all and that is why af isn't here :shrug: after I saw your post I took my frer apart and I had an indent too.. I think it might be part of the test.. Sp sorry Hun... We both need some answers .. Poor jmandrews too as she is in the same boat


----------



## babydeabreu

jeazz...so sorry hun. we are just going around and round in circles arnt we :wacko:

i just dont no what to think anymore :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Me neither.. To be honest if I'm not preg, I really just want af to show so I'm not stuck in limbo anymore!! If we go by when Both of us got those + opk it could still br too early :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Me neither.. To be honest if I'm not preg, I really just want af to show so I'm not stuck in limbo anymore!! If we go by when Borg of us got those + opk it could still br too early :shrug:

exactly, if i'm not then af just hurry up and show!! so annoying, really plays on your hopes doesnt it!! :nope:

if we go by the opk+ then maybe your right? but then how long we gotter wait till we pull all out hair out and then realise its just af messing around :dohh:

do you have any cramps? wetness? anything else? ive still got the little pains on the left and feeling of wetness, but then what does that mean gurrr :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

Yup still af type cramps and wet.. Feel like af is going to br here any time but I have felt that week


----------



## babydeabreu

yup me too. its also strange that we both have had +opk twice this month and feeling the same and are both late!! thats so strange what are the chances?!!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm thinking it has to be 1 in ALOT lol ..I have to admit as much as it sucks and I wouldn't wish this on anyone... It is nice to have someone to go through this with


----------



## babydeabreu

lol oh yes indeed, sucks but i am glad you going through it with me..not only is there one crazy lady theres another right next to her lol watch out this can become deadly lol


----------



## jmandrews

Should I test today I'm cd 42 or tomorrow on cd 43?


----------



## skeet9924

Lol good thing we don't live closer to each other it could definetly be a deadly duo :haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

hahaha...i supose you have to laugh other wize we really would go kookoo crazy :)

jamndrews - i'd test today xx


----------



## jmandrews

Another BFN :( 5th one! I'm def not pregnant. Guess I just didn't Ov. I've been spotting brown and very little amount for 4 days! Ugh I'm so nervous for my future cycles. I can't do this every month


----------



## skeet9924

Test :happydance: !!!!

Tmi- just went to the bathroom and there was a bit of bloody tinge to my cm.. Think she's on her way


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Test :happydance: !!!!
> 
> Tmi- just went to the bathroom and there was a bit of bloody tinge to my cm.. Think she's on her way

ohhhhhhh damn :nope: soo sorry hun :(

On the up note atleast you can get on with your cycle now and wait for her to finish to move on to the next!! but then saying that if the spotting goes couldnt that be IB? oh i hope so :)

if shes shows i'm going to be in limbo on my own boohoooo!!



jmandrews - what is your spotting like? 4 days..hummm could that not be a light cycle? or it could be IB too..how confusing!



i tell you what this month so many of us have been going through a late af and bfn its so crazy!!


good luck to all of us


----------



## jmandrews

We 3 r a mess :( calling my dr tomorrow if I still haven't started a regular flow... I'm so angry now


----------



## jmandrews

What i's IB? Well my dr said to not count this as AF because it's brown... This i's def not normal for me I've never ever had this. I usually have it for a day at the end of AF. I just want tomorrow to be here so I can get some help.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh in that case it could be I'B = implantation bleed. when you have brown spotting most cases are from the egg planting its self a nice home!! so hopefully that would be a good thing if that is the case :) x


----------



## jmandrews

Oh got ya haha I thought that's what that might mean but the B was throwing me off... I hope that's what it i's but in reality I don't think it's possible because if I did Ov on te 4th then I think I'm way past implantation


----------



## babydeabreu

humm i think you will just have to wait and see then hun, or got get your bloods done :)


here is my ic just now...yet another faint faint line!! 
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/3b6a7ac3.jpg

did an opk test too just to see.. 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/72a6030c.jpg

welll confused.com lol


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm looks like a false alarm.. Checked again and no af.. I just get the odd slightest tinge of brown to my cm.. Very faint though.. Maybe it is ib :shrug: 

Jmandrews- did your doctor tell u to come in or wait or what?? Lol


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> _Hmm looks like a false alarm.. Checked again and no af.. I just get the odd slightest tinge of brown to my cm.. Very faint though.. Maybe it is ib  _
> Jmandrews- did your doctor tell u to come in or wait or what?? Lol

oh i hope so hun, i really really do :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

I've never used tests like this... Which line i's the test line?


----------



## waiting2start

I got the witch sh** alright girls see you next month


----------



## skeet9924

Omg baby!! I do see the faint line on that one!!! Hopefully it gets darker!!!

Did u test jmandrews ??? Sorry I can't scroll back to easily I'm at work and just sneaking onto my phone when I get a chance


----------



## babydeabreu

test line is the one on the left hun :)


so sorry waiting2start, all the best for next month xx


----------



## AltaMom

So I'm 14 DPO...my surge started on Sept 5th. I got what I thought was a faint + last night, but this morning a BFN. Still no sign of AF, but I am dizzy, nauseated, and have sore BB's. I'm not counting myself out just yet! We'll see what happens in the next day or so...FX'd!

Congrats to all who have received BFP's!!!


----------



## christinas06

I'm 8 DPO. I'm testing Sept. 27. I feel the same this cycle. Had some cramping the past few days.


----------



## Trolleydolly

Well I need your fairy dust ladies. 

Af due 27th Sept. I have only ever used cheap opk's and never had a full solid positive line with them. This month however I got a faint line on the 11th, nothing on the 12th and then another faint line on the 13th. Confusing because neither was solid and there was the negative day in the middle. :wacko: (I am going to invest in CB digitals next month)

Anyway I then found out that despite 8 months of fertility tests the hospital have now decided to refuse us our one try at ivf! :growlmad: All because I am going to be 40 in 6 weeks, I am 'too old'!!! I would love nothing more than to have a :bfp: and be able to stick 2 fingers up at the lot of them!!

On the positive side I have had quite a few cramps, back ache and felt quite sick this morning although I'm not sure if that wasn't because I was so upset and angry about the ivf rejection!

Anyway Congratulations to all you lucky ladies and lots of :dust: to the rest of us xxxxxx


----------



## Godblessme

HI ladies,
I've been reading but never posted. I'm so scared to test since last months test made me so sad.I am on cycle day 36. Last month af came on Cycle day 38 which is very unusual to me my cycle are usually between 30-33 days. Im nervous but I might test today or tomorrow. Please keep me in your prayers :)..Congrats to all the BFP!!


----------



## POASFiend

Trolleydolly--I would be angry as well. So what if you were 39 it would be ok? Many people are getting pregnant after 40---too old? What if you've been trying and trying. If you don't get pregnant of course eventually you will get older. That really sucks for you so I am gonna send you as much sticky baby dust as I possibly can.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey skeet I got another BFN...
I just had super dark brown clotty blood... It's weird.
I think AF i's around the corner


----------



## skeet9924

Uh so sorry jmandrews .. I hope it's not af.. But on the bright side atleast if it is then u know what is going on with your body


----------



## Skelleron

Babyd, skeet & jmandrews - good to catch up on how u r all getting on, u have been a great comfort to me. I've been quiet on here because yesterday I noticed pink/brown when I wiped, thought I was out & that AF had got me 9 days late (i've never been late) woke up this am expecting heavy AF, like usual but only a small amount when I wiped again & still the same now.
I've had cramps, a headache & felt sick today - I've no idea what's going on! It's far too late for IB but completely different from my normal AF -arghhh!

I went for my blood test appt today but when I got there the nurse said that although the Doc had put notes of our telephone call on the system & said I needed a hcg blood test, he didn't print out a form, so she wouldn't do it! I burst into tears! She said 9 days wasn't late & to keep using urine tests &#58375;

So I have no clue what's going on - I'm disappointed if this is AF, albeit atypical, but on the other hand at least I can move onto CD1 & look forward to October! I'm going to take all supplements going & invest in a digi FM too! I'm worried what this means for my future cycles - I can't go through this every month, I'll go crazy!
Any ideas anyone? Good luck to all & i can't believe how many of us are going through this! Xx


----------



## laura1981

Hi All, I am out, Af got me on Tuesday, last try coming up before i go back on bc before our wedding good luck all and me xxx


----------



## cdj1

Please add me, I am not due AF until 3 October but am going to test early on 30 September :lol:


----------



## jmandrews

Skelleron said:


> Babyd, skeet & jmandrews - good to catch up on how u r all getting on, u have been a great comfort to me. I've been quiet on here because yesterday I noticed pink/brown when I wiped, thought I was out & that AF had got me 9 days late (i've never been late) woke up this am expecting heavy AF, like usual but only a small amount when I wiped again & still the same now.
> I've had cramps, a headache & felt sick today - I've no idea what's going on! It's far too late for IB but completely different from my normal AF -arghhh!
> 
> I went for my blood test appt today but when I got there the nurse said that although the Doc had put notes of our telephone call on the system & said I needed a hcg blood test, he didn't print out a form, so she wouldn't do it! I burst into tears! She said 9 days wasn't late & to keep using urine tests &#58375;
> 
> So I have no clue what's going on - I'm disappointed if this is AF, albeit atypical, but on the other hand at least I can move onto CD1 & look forward to October! I'm going to take all supplements going & invest in a digi FM too! I'm worried what this means for my future cycles - I can't go through this every month, I'll go crazy!
> Any ideas anyone? Good luck to all & i can't believe how many of us are going through this! Xx

Wow i dont know whats going on this month! so many of us are dealing with this.... :growlmad:grr makes me so angry! i really hope this doesnt repeat itself in the future! im def ready to get a move on! ready for CD1! keep me posted on what happens with you... sorry u didnt get your bloods done... it would probably be good to have them done anyway to see whats going on. i think im going to. :hugs:


----------



## stephanie91x

Well my period is due tomorrow, took a test an hour ago and got a bfn looks like I'm out, wish the witch would hurry up and arrive x


----------



## skeet9924

I agree ladies I'm ready to move on too!! I have t had any more spotting and to be honest it's not really spitting it's just my cm has the odd slight brownish tinge to it.. I was a few days late last month but I'm 8 days late now!! I talked to oh tonight about what is going on and af usually shows a few hours after ne talking to him about it so we will see in the morning!!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> I agree ladies I'm ready to move on too!! I have t had any more spotting and to be honest it's not really spitting it's just my cm has the odd slight brownish tinge to it.. I was a few days late last month but I'm 8 days late now!! I talked to oh tonight about what is going on and af usually shows a few hours after ne talking to him about it so we will see in the morning!!

That's exactly what my "spotting" looked like until today... This is crazy! We r like the same person. I hope we get this figured out asap. Calling my doc in the morning


----------



## skeet9924

Well I hope u get answes for the both of us!! 

Mine is so light I really don't even have to wear a liner but I am just in case af shows .. Tmi alert- I'm still very wet lots of cm keep thinking af is here


----------



## joeliza24

Can I join you? I'm due to test on the 29th (if I can hold off until then).

I've been having cramps the last couple of days, increased appetite, and lots of creamy CM.

Crossables crossed for all you ladies still waiting for that BFP - let's hope this is our month!


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Well I hope u get answes for the both of us!!
> 
> Mine is so light I really don't even have to wear a liner but I am just in case af shows .. Tmi alert- I'm still very wet lots of cm keep thinking af is here

Yea that happened to me too!

Well I don't mean to crush anyone's hopes but AF just showed up :nope: I'm completely crushed and still confused. I'm a bit concerned because I had brown spotting for 4 days before I saw red... Sry tmi... This has never ever happened to me. I've have a lot of clots too.. Is this a mc? Today I was cd 42. Longest cycle ever.

FXed for the rest of u ladies... I really hope this i's it for u!
Pls put the :witch: next to my name.


----------



## purplerat

Hey guys!

Just to let you guys know I got my BFP today! I was due on 2 weeks ago (7th), took many tests from about 8 DPO all negative, then went on holiday for a week. No AF though was sure I would come on, so first thing when I returned home this morning I took a test! 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Esdee

Hello everyone! Congrats on all the BFPs so far! :hugs:

Well I caved... and tested... and got my :bfp:! Woot!! :happydance:

I got a faint positive at 8dpo and then a very convincing positive yesterday at 9dpo! Was meant to test next week on the 26 or 27 Sept - but was really feeling it this cycle! 

SOOOOOOOO excited!!! 14 months in the making! :cloud9:

EDD 4 June 2012

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SpringH

Oh goodness me!!!! Congrats!!! That is such great news!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Esdee said:


> Hello everyone! Congrats on all the BFPs so far! :hugs:
> 
> Well I caved... and tested... and got my :bfp:! Woot!! :happydance:
> 
> I got a faint positive at 8dpo and then a very convincing positive yesterday at 9dpo! Was meant to test next week on the 26 or 27 Sept - but was really feeling it this cycle!
> 
> SOOOOOOOO excited!!! 14 months in the making! :cloud9:
> 
> EDD 4 June 2012
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

congrats to you hun, wishing you a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## babydeabreu

testing this morning and yet another bfn...surely if i waas preg my hcg levels woould show by now...i'd atleast get something gurrr :(


----------



## Coogee

Esdee said:


> Hello everyone! Congrats on all the BFPs so far! :hugs:
> 
> Well I caved... and tested... and got my :bfp:! Woot!! :happydance:
> 
> I got a faint positive at 8dpo and then a very convincing positive yesterday at 9dpo! Was meant to test next week on the 26 or 27 Sept - but was really feeling it this cycle!
> 
> SOOOOOOOO excited!!! 14 months in the making! :cloud9:
> 
> EDD 4 June 2012
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

great news!!Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi all

tested yesterday when AF was due and bfn, tested today as AF never showed and bfn!!!! (used 10 miu internet strip tests)

Any ideas?:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Blizzard

Esdee said:


> Hello everyone! Congrats on all the BFPs so far! :hugs:
> 
> Well I caved... and tested... and got my :bfp:! Woot!! :happydance:
> 
> I got a faint positive at 8dpo and then a very convincing positive yesterday at 9dpo! Was meant to test next week on the 26 or 27 Sept - but was really feeling it this cycle!
> 
> SOOOOOOOO excited!!! 14 months in the making! :cloud9:
> 
> EDD 4 June 2012
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Huge congrats hun! xxx


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> testing this morning and yet another bfn...surely if i waas preg my hcg levels woould show by now...i'd atleast get something gurrr :(


How many dpo would u br if u go from your last pos opk


----------



## doopersgurl

congrats to all the bfp ladies :)
and good luck to the ladies still waiting (inc me)
sorry to those the witch got 
big hugs


----------



## Cassie.

I'm out :witch: was four days late xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to the :bfp: s !!!

:hugs: to the ones the witches got


----------



## bluberrymufin

CONGRATULATIONS purplerat & esdee!!!!!!!!


----------



## janedoe25

Hi ladies hope you don't mind if I join in. AF is 6 days late but I have had stupid :bfn:! Reall starting to bug me now, if I'm not pg then I really wish AF will show so I can start on my next cycle. What is the bet the witch shows up in full force for Saturday when i have my best friends wedding! :wacko:

Oh Congrats to all of you with your BFP's!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> testing this morning and yet another bfn...surely if i waas preg my hcg levels woould show by now...i'd atleast get something gurrr :(
> 
> 
> How many dpo would u br if u go from your last pos opkClick to expand...

hey babe, about 7-9dpo.. i had 4 days of +opk so 7-9 :shrug:

what about u?


----------



## skeet9924

oh so you still have time to catch that bfp...well I had my + opk on the 8th so I could be anywhere from 12 - 14 dpo I'm guessing :shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah if i did catch the eggy then maybe, but truth be told hun i'm not getting my hopes up anymore..ive been testing since the first 6dpo..thats like 17days of doing my head in :wacko:

next month(well when she shows) i'm not going to test untill i'm atlease 14dpo or couple of days late, this testing is just torture 4real :nope:


----------



## skeet9924

I dont blame you ..I've done really good with managing my testing this month because last month af messed with my head and I was 4 days late.. So I'm just doing every few days since she was late from my reg


----------



## pink mum

:hi:girls


----------



## jessa_cole

I'll be testing on the 24th. Fingers (and toes) crossed that this is the one!


----------



## likeaustralia

6dpo and had ewcm this morning. I looked it up and some sites say a second estrogen surge about 1 week after Ov can cause it, but I'm still concerned. Anyone else have this? Is it possible it's an early pregnancy sign?


----------



## Wannabeam

likeaustralia said:


> 6dpo and had ewcm this morning. I looked it up and some sites say a second estrogen surge about 1 week after Ov can cause it, but I'm still concerned. Anyone else have this? Is it possible it's an early pregnancy sign?

I had that this cycle and became worried too,but I guessed it was far to late in cycle to be ovulation so I just put it down to hormones. Now I'm late for AF and wondering if it was late ovulation afterall or I'm preggo!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## likeaustralia

Wannabe -- when are you testing??


----------



## nunu123

congrats to all the bfps wow 41 bfps this hopfully is a lucky thread, h&h9 i will be testing on 28th, good luck to those the witch got, and to us still waiting , no symptoms for me at all i think i am now 9-10dpo nothing at all perhaps light cramping that comes once a day,


----------



## mommysbaby

does anyone here has got a BFP on the dollar tree test & turned out to b a false hope?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I dont blame you ..I've done really good with managing my testing this month because last month af messed with my head and I was 4 days late.. So I'm just doing every few days since she was late from my reg

oh really i never knew u was late 4 days last month what a bugger :dohh:, i wish i was like u in this month and tested every few days, i wake up each morning and its on my mind so much i cave in to test lol i just want to see af now...i know shes going to come, and when she does im going to be the first time ever happy to see her lol


----------



## AltaMom

Good Morning Ladies. AF arrived here. Completely gutted ;( Not sure how to explain all the symptoms I had been having, as I'm not one to really over analyze things. Just getting discouraged a bit now.

Good luck to those are still in!


----------



## POASFiend

altamom---Isn't it just stinky how your body can play with you like that. I have read many places that it is the one month when you feel least pregnant that many people get their BFP. So on to next month and I wish you NO symptoms then!!!!! Hopefully then you won't wonder about anything, be relaxed and get a nice BFP surprise!!!! But still stinks for this month don't it?


----------



## AltaMom

POASFiend.. we're just quite disappointed. I had been feeling the exact same as I was when preggers with my 1st. I think that's what makes it worse. Oh well, many have it a lot worse than me, so I can't complain.. just need to move on. And my SO just laughed when I told him next month he would have to 'put out like a porn star' hahaha


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I dont blame you ..I've done really good with managing my testing this month because last month af messed with my head and I was 4 days late.. So I'm just doing every few days since she was late from my reg
> 
> oh really i never knew u was late 4 days last month what a bugger :dohh:, i wish i was like u in this month and tested every few days, i wake up each morning and its on my mind so much i cave in to test lol i just want to see af now...i know shes going to come, and when she does im going to be the first time ever happy to see her lolClick to expand...

LOL yeah I am planning on testing tomorrow if she is not hear...i bought some cheap tests...i'm done spending the extra money on frer.. I agree with you that this will be the first time I'm excited to see af


----------



## babydeabreu

Sorry altamom lots of babydust for next month xx

atleast you can start a new cycle, im still stuck in limbo land 21DPO 7 days late :( 

gl xx


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I dont blame you ..I've done really good with managing my testing this month because last month af messed with my head and I was 4 days late.. So I'm just doing every few days since she was late from my reg
> 
> oh really i never knew u was late 4 days last month what a bugger :dohh:, i wish i was like u in this month and tested every few days, i wake up each morning and its on my mind so much i cave in to test lol i just want to see af now...i know shes going to come, and when she does im going to be the first time ever happy to see her lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah I am planning on testing tomorrow if she is not hear...i bought some cheap tests...i'm done spending the extra money on frer.. I agree with you that this will be the first time I'm excited to see afClick to expand...



This month is the first month i have gone out to buy frer test, not only first responce double pack * 3 clear blue *1 and clear blue digital double pack, sooooo much on test for it to end up my af to come soon, total joke!! :dohh: :dohh: next month i'm sticking to the good old cheapies....i pay £5 for 30 test..way better money and more times to test too. total rip off, want my money back lol


----------



## likeaustralia

babyd - I have no advice for you, but just wanted to say your son in your signature is GORGEOUS. I love his little ringlets. :swoon:


----------



## babydeabreu

likeaustralia said:


> babyd - I have no advice for you, but just wanted to say your son in your signature is GORGEOUS. I love his little ringlets. :swoon:

Aww thanks hun, :hugs: x


----------



## tnguyen916

I'm out for his m


----------



## tnguyen916

I'm out this month....spotted last night but thats ok bc I will going on my honeymoon this weekend...GL to everyone else hope u girls get your bfp


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I dont blame you ..I've done really good with managing my testing this month because last month af messed with my head and I was 4 days late.. So I'm just doing every few days since she was late from my reg
> 
> oh really i never knew u was late 4 days last month what a bugger :dohh:, i wish i was like u in this month and tested every few days, i wake up each morning and its on my mind so much i cave in to test lol i just want to see af now...i know shes going to come, and when she does im going to be the first time ever happy to see her lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah I am planning on testing tomorrow if she is not hear...i bought some cheap tests...i'm done spending the extra money on frer.. I agree with you that this will be the first time I'm excited to see afClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This month is the first month i have gone out to buy frer test, not only first responce double pack * 3 clear blue *1 and clear blue digital double pack, sooooo much on test for it to end up my af to come soon, total joke!! :dohh: :dohh: next month i'm sticking to the good old cheapies....i pay £5 for 30 test..way better money and more times to test too. total rip off, want my money back lolClick to expand...

I"m buying a whole wack of internet cheapis next month..only get a digi if i get a positive on a cheapie first!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I dont blame you ..I've done really good with managing my testing this month because last month af messed with my head and I was 4 days late.. So I'm just doing every few days since she was late from my reg
> 
> oh really i never knew u was late 4 days last month what a bugger :dohh:, i wish i was like u in this month and tested every few days, i wake up each morning and its on my mind so much i cave in to test lol i just want to see af now...i know shes going to come, and when she does im going to be the first time ever happy to see her lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yeah I am planning on testing tomorrow if she is not hear...i bought some cheap tests...i'm done spending the extra money on frer.. I agree with you that this will be the first time I'm excited to see afClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This month is the first month i have gone out to buy frer test, not only first responce double pack * 3 clear blue *1 and clear blue digital double pack, sooooo much on test for it to end up my af to come soon, total joke!! :dohh: :dohh: next month i'm sticking to the good old cheapies....i pay £5 for 30 test..way better money and more times to test too. total rip off, want my money back lolClick to expand...
> 
> I"m buying a whole wack of internet cheapis next month..only get a digi if i get a positive on a cheapie first!!Click to expand...

spot on!! i'm going to do the same, way to much money other wize :nope:


----------



## babydeabreu

tnguyen916 said:


> I'm out this month....spotted last night but thats ok bc I will going on my honeymoon this weekend...GL to everyone else hope u girls get your bfp

sorry hun, good luck for next month, and have a great honeymoon x


----------



## skeet9924

lol we will test ourselves out of house and home!! :haha:


----------



## babydeabreu

lol, its true. Atleast with these cheapies you can test as much as you like, well worth the money. but with the digi and ff you buy it by dare to use it because u want your moneys worth haha


----------



## Wannabeam

likeaustralia said:


> Wannabe -- when are you testing??

Tested yesterday afternoon (internet cheapie 10 miu) bfn
Tested today in morning (internet cheapie 10 miu) bfn

no hint of a line to even squint at!!! 

It's now just gone 8pm and no :af:!!!!

It's a waiting game... will test 2moro morning too... worked out that even if I ovulated later like say cycle day 22 then I still would have enough :spermy: to catch my eggy!!!! We BD'd almost twice every other day from cycle day 16-20 (i never ovulate before CD16). 

last cycle was 34 days long, one before that 39days, before that 31 days and before that 28 days. (came of yasmin in aprill 2011 - 5 months ago!)

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> lol, its true. Atleast with these cheapies you can test as much as you like, well worth the money. but with the digi and ff you buy it by dare to use it because u want your moneys worth haha

lol ive saved my digi for 3 cycles now lol


----------



## Lily7

hey girls, Im out af came :( 

On the upside at least the clomid made me ovulate this time

Congrats to the bfp's


----------



## skeet9924

Lily- yeah so happy that u ovulated !! Atleast there is a positive note to ad showing up


----------



## Lily7

thanks skeet, that is how I am trying to think of it, onto clomid round 3!


----------



## Peach2280

Hi all! I stopped taking birth control about a month And a half ago, I finished the pack, and had my normal monthly period on Aug 19th. Since then, FH and I have had unprotected intercourse. Last week, my nipples were very painful, but not my breasts. This lasted for about 2 days. About 3 days ago, I started getting a stuffy right nostril (weird I know) but only really in the morning. I also started having very light cramps, so I figured my period was on it's way but I am 5 days late and still crampy. I have been somewhat more tired that unusual, but nothing crazy except for today, I was super tired. I have been waking up 1-2 times a night, which is unusual for me. I've also noticed increase amountof clear watery discharge. No bleeding at all, yet. Today i had a tiny headache, and I feel like my body is very warm. Wondering if this is period or pregnancy? I want to wait another week before taking a test because I'm afraid it'll be neg! Just trying to see if what's going on means anything leading up to pg. Thanks


----------



## skeet9924

It could be .. Though I'm a week late with similar symptoms and still getting bfn .. 

Fx'd for you that u get your bfp!!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread is update! Congrats to the new BFP! Have a happy and healthy nine months.

Hugs to everyone who got the evil witch. Good luck and lots of baby dust for your next cycle.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hey ladies! I guess you could say we are unofficially trying for number 2..not really trying yet but not preventing it either. I have an 8 month old son who I'm still breast feeding and just had my first post partum period 28 days ago! (I thought I had one back in march but I've realized it was just spotting) the last one was normal though, same length and flow as before I had my son :) So I have no idea if my cycle will be continuous now or if breastfeeding will make me irregular or what, and no idea when my period is expected to show..my cycle used to be 31 to 32 days apart so if it stays like that then my period should be expected either sunday or monday and if it doesnt come then I'm planning to test on the 30th :) and again on the 5th if its negative and still no period. 

I so need my back cracked but If I'm pregnant I dont want to take any chances! I would love to have a little girl in addition to my son :) I can't wait to test! I hope its positive! Good luck everyone who is still waiting to test!


----------



## jmandrews

Jeo- u forgot the witch next to my name... haha unfortunately

Called my Dr. today... guess i just had freakishly long cycle this month. Today im CD1... so glad to get a move on. I am going to be starting my first round of clomid. im nervous and excited to start my next cycle! im glad my stress is over. Good luck to everyone getting ready to POAS and :hugs: to everyone the :witch: got and those who had baby :angel: this month... 
On to October! 

Skeet & Baby keep in touch! :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww jmandrews sorry to hear the witch came but atleast now u can move on.. I caved and tested this evening bfn of course.. So I figure I'll test again on sat if she's not hear


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Aww jmandrews sorry to hear the witch came but atleast now u can move on.. I caved and tested this evening bfn of course.. So I figure I'll test again on sat if she's not hear

thanks skeet!
oh no! dont do that to yourself... test in the morning not evening... im so sorry you got a BFN my FXed for you! i really really hope you get your BFP this cycle. pls keep me updated... ill check in periodically.:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I know I usually do wait until the morning.. But I felt so crappy I caved .. I can wait until Saturday now.. Lol I even went for a run after dinner hoping that if she's on her way maybe she would show lol


----------



## chiapso

Bfn for me af came today, first one since mc so I'm happy I'm working lol


----------



## jeoestreich

Thread update! Good luck ladies


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi :test: 16 DPO 3 days late

tested again this morning, 10 miu internet cheapie, bfn, no AF:saywhat:. Doing the limbo dance!!!!:coffee:

Sorry to hear AF got some of you, congrats on all the bfp's. 

FX for all those ladies in limbo too :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

A wannabe sorry for the bfn ... Being in limbo sucks!!! If I don't have answers by Monday calling my doctor!! I'm officially on cd 40 today!!


----------



## Miaowzen

Oh wow... Skeet that is nuts, did you def ovulate?


----------



## skeet9924

Not a clue I don't temp.. I did get a + opk on cd 25 though..which initially made me think I had a short lp.. And that is why I was having issues getting pregnant and sustaining one.. But who knows now :shrug:


----------



## Wannabeam

skeet9924 said:


> A wannabe sorry for the bfn ... Being in limbo sucks!!! If I don't have answers by Monday calling my doctor!! I'm officially on cd 40 today!!

Awww thanks hun, hope doctor sheds some light on things for you. Try not to stress. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh sorry for the witch jmandrews, but happy you can start the next cycle hun :)

sorry for all the bfn, trust me i completely feel your frustrations..

I'm not 22dpo..still bfn still no af....

jen, if no joy im going docs too...cos of the pains i'm getting im worried something is wrong :(

i'm cd 43 (thumbs down)


----------



## pink mum

:cry:i m out,on to 25 cycle now,


----------



## babydeabreu

pink mum said:


> :cry:i m out,on to 25 cycle now,

sorry hun :hugs:

baby dust for next month xx


----------



## pink mum

:cry:i hope so,i get my bfp soon


----------



## SpringH

I am out for this month... My husband just left to pick up a friend visiting for the weekend. There are lots of parties planned so I can keep my mind busy.. And have a drink tomorrow at an Octoberfest Party.. Moving on to next month.


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry and good luck spring, have a great wekend x


----------



## RoxyHotSpit

:bfp: THIS MORNING! :happydance: 

:dust: for the rest of you :happydance:


----------



## Wannabeam

RoxyHotSpit said:


> :bfp: THIS MORNING! :happydance:
> 
> :dust: for the rest of you :happydance:

whooohooo!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

do you think if i was to go hospital they would take me serious? i'm getting light twinges in my abdominals now(like a stitch almost) on off pains on the left side of my pelvic area...i dont want to be no time waster if its nothing!! 

should i just see how it goes for the next couple of days? and ring docs on monday? ;/


----------



## Wannabeam

babydeabreu said:


> do you think if i was to go hospital they would take me serious? i'm getting light twinges in my abdominals now(like a stitch almost) on off pains on the left side of my pelvic area...i dont want to be no time waster if its nothing!!
> 
> should i just see how it goes for the next couple of days? and ring docs on monday? ;/

Hi

If you are in pain or feel faint then defo go hospital I reckon. If not then just try and keep calm and see the doctor on monday. You could always give your doctor a ring if your really worried... he/she might do a house call. OR there are family planning helplines. U still getting bfn's???? What are all your symptoms????


----------



## babydeabreu

Wannabeam said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> do you think if i was to go hospital they would take me serious? i'm getting light twinges in my abdominals now(like a stitch almost) on off pains on the left side of my pelvic area...i dont want to be no time waster if its nothing!!
> 
> should i just see how it goes for the next couple of days? and ring docs on monday? ;/
> 
> Hi
> 
> If you are in pain or feel faint then defo go hospital I reckon. If not then just try and keep calm and see the doctor on monday. You could always give your doctor a ring if your really worried... he/she might do a house call. OR there are family planning helplines. U still getting bfn's???? What are all your symptoms????Click to expand...

truth be told im to scared to go hospital, and it might be nothing so i'll look real stupid going!! i'v recently moved so i dont have a doc local yet, unless i go to my docs an hour away on monday??


only some symptoms..

headache - which ive had for 2days now.
light pain on the left hand side of my pelvic area.
stitch pain around the left side of my abdominals
little light headed/sleepy
AF 8 days late

thats it really! not really something to go hospital for is it?


----------



## babydeabreu

I'm going to ring the nhs see what they say.


----------



## Trolleydolly

I'm out this month. I seem to have a regular 4 days of spotting before AF and it arrived today right on cue! Totally gutted seeing as we we're refused ivf on tuesday because I'm 'TOO OLD'. Its been a pretty crap week! Just feeling like its never going to happen now I'm nearly 40 :cry:


----------



## Wannabeam

babydeabreu said:


> I'm going to ring the nhs see what they say.

Your symtpoms are similair to mine. Don't think you need to go hospital, which is good. If you're really worried go and see your doctor, maybe he/she will give you a blood test, even if it's an hour away you will feel better for it. Let us know what happens and if nhs gives you any answers either. Goodluck :flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Trolleydolly said:


> I'm out this month. I seem to have a regular 4 days of spotting before AF and it arrived today right on cue! Totally gutted seeing as we we're refused ivf on tuesday because I'm 'TOO OLD'. Its been a pretty crap week! Just feeling like its never going to happen now I'm nearly 40 :cry:

so sorry you're having a bad week,:hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't give up hope yet, I heard of a lady having her first at 43 so there's still time. Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommysbaby

good morning evrybody....

news to share got a very faint line yesterday afternoon.. so tried with FMU (at 3:30 AM) and got a dark, clear one.. :cloud9: blood report hasn't come yet, so still trying not to think (very hard)

baby dust to all of u...

:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

mommysbaby - what dpo are you?


----------



## mommysbaby

likeaustralia said:


> mommysbaby - what dpo are you?



today i am 14/15dpo.


----------



## skeet9924

That still gives me hope.. I think I'm about 13 dpo.. Even though I'm really late lol


----------



## nunu123

Trolleydolly said:


> I'm out this month. I seem to have a regular 4 days of spotting before AF and it arrived today right on cue! Totally gutted seeing as we we're refused ivf on tuesday because I'm 'TOO OLD'. Its been a pretty crap week! Just feeling like its never going to happen now I'm nearly 40 :cry:

hey trolly sorry, just wandering why they would refuse ivf, i am also nearly 40 have one boy and lost one girl to stillbirth in october, but planing on ivf if i don't fall preg within the next six cycles and will do iui during the wait. people have been having babies at 48 and it is fine, keep trying and pushing for iui or ivf regardless of age it will happen.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm not sure if I am in still or not...no af...but all bfn all week...ganna try again on sunday


----------



## skeet9924

babydeabreu said:


> I'm going to ring the nhs see what they say.

did u call?


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrattulations roxy and mommysbaby!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

AF got me CD4 today..


----------



## Coogee

snowangel187 said:


> AF got me CD4 today..

:hugs:


----------



## Miaowzen

I got new highest high all year temp in BBT @ 10dpo! Too early to test?


----------



## RoxyHotSpit

thanks bluberrymufin :happydance:


----------



## Godblessme

Well my beautiful ladies I was extremely nervous but I tested 2x this afternoon and got my BFP!!!!!! I pray that you guys get yours soon. And always remember EVERYTHING happens in Gods perfect timing :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach2280

20dpo, 6 days late, and a bfn about an hour ago. Thoughts? Last AF was 8/19/11 and I've had some cramping all week.


----------



## Godblessme

Thanks skeet 9924 :)


----------



## Skelleron

Hi ladies, how r we all doing? After 2 days of light spotting all has stopped, then another BFN!
After more despair I think I might've just found the answer to my problem on this thread on trying to conceive

'Pregnacare conception tablets and missed period'

Have a read! I started taking these supplements this past month, so maybe that's why things have changed (clutching at straws!)
So I'm stopping, seriously charting - I'm going to but CBFM, BBT thermometer (bargain) and we're going to do this! Good luck & hope to hear good news from u all soon Xx


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm feeling extremely pregnant (hot, sweaty, nausea) but got brown cm when I wiped so I just don't know. I would be devastated if AF came after feeling so pregnant.


----------



## Coogee

:flower: Big Congrats to you Godblessme!!!


----------



## Coogee

Miaowzen - haven't you had the urge to early test yet??


----------



## sarah4

Im currently 6 days late for af tested with a clearblue digital test and the words not pregnant came up. So now i dont know whats going on


----------



## sabsval79

I got my BFP !!! xx


----------



## Coogee

sabsval79 said:


> I got my BFP !!! xx

Congrats hun!!Lol looks like it officially BFP day!so many ladies getting their BFP!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## pink mum

hey WATCH THIS,its the stages of fetus creation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4ddxYFREKU&feature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtrDSVolwEU&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLDA9A290278296269


----------



## Peach2280

Sarah4 I'm a week late and also used the same tests - 2 bfns :( if I don't get AF next week I'll try a different test. Though it should already show, no?


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to ring the nhs see what they say.
> 
> did u call?Click to expand...

yup i did, she told me to try wait till next week as im only over a week late, but if i get any bad pains or cramping in my pelvic area or get funny twinges on my shoulder then i should go straight to A&E.. as its bit signs of ectopic pregnancy....plus she said most people that breastfeed get this in stages with there af. so 'ill wait till next week then phone my docs for check up :)

as for to day, still bfn...so still waiting :wacko:


----------



## jessa_cole

Tested this morning and got a BFN. :( But still no sign of :witch: so I'll just keep testing until I know one way or the other.


----------



## babydeabreu

Godblessme said:



> Well my beautiful ladies I was extremely nervous but I tested 2x this afternoon and got my BFP!!!!!! I pray that you guys get yours soon. And always remember EVERYTHING happens in Gods perfect timing :)

congrats hun :) :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

what dpo and cd was you? 






sabsval79 said:


> I got my BFP !!! xx

fantastic :happydance: :happydance:

hope you both have a H&H 9 months xx

sorry to all the girls thats getting bfn....fingers crossed to you all xx

:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Peach2280

Jessa same here... Still cramping though which obviously can be AF on it's way, or ive read super common during early pregnancy. This sucks&#58387;


----------



## jessa_cole

Peach2280 said:


> Jessa same here... Still cramping though which obviously can be AF on it's way, or ive read super common during early pregnancy. This sucks&#58387;

I don't really have any symptoms. I had some very very mild nausea before I got out of bed this morning but other than that, I feel fine. All the other symptoms I've had during this 2WW can be explained by something else. Like I was dizzy/clumsy a few days back but I was suffering from a mild inner ear infection. Also, I was bloated/gassy for 2 days but I ate chili both days. I'm trying to stay realistic and grounded but I'm adding all the "symptoms" to FF just in case.


----------



## Godblessme

Thanks babydeabreu! I tested on cycle day 38 I waited this long because last month my period came on cycle day 38 which was very unusual for me..but I figured I'd wait anyway. I took 2dollar tree test and a answer test which all came out positive. I did notice some light brown cm on and off yesterday and also cramping...I'm not sure how many dpo, sorry :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Godblessme said:


> Thanks babydeabreu! I tested on cycle day 38 I waited this long because last month my period came on cycle day 38 which was very unusual for me..but I figured I'd wait anyway. I took 2dollar tree test and a answer test which all came out positive. I did notice some light brown cm on and off yesterday and also cramping...I'm not sure how many dpo, sorry :(

no worries hun, wish you all the best :thumbup: x


----------



## Wannabeam

babydeabreu said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to ring the nhs see what they say.
> 
> did u call?Click to expand...
> 
> yup i did, she told me to try wait till next week as im only over a week late, but if i get any bad pains or cramping in my pelvic area or get funny twinges on my shoulder then i should go straight to A&E.. as its bit signs of ectopic pregnancy....plus she said most people that breastfeed get this in stages with there af. so 'ill wait till next week then phone my docs for check up :)
> 
> as for to day, still bfn...so still waiting :wacko:Click to expand...

Glad you got some expert advice, hope it put your mind to rest for abit, I'm still waiting too, bfn but on the thread I started about internet cheapies and FRERs everyone says that they had bfp on FRER and not IC so I might get one even if I have to order it online lol! Goodluck hun:flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

We are NTNP, this would be baby number 2 for us if we have conceived. Today marks cycle day 30 for me and so far no bleeding! My cycles used to be about 31-32 days apart but as I'm still breast feeding my 8 month old and only had one period I don't know what to expect now, or if I've ovulated for sure or not. If I have I'm guessing I'm approximately 14 days past ovulation, plan to test on Monday :)

I've got a wonderful son already so I'm hoping theres some pink in our future :) but since last night I've had this strange feeling that I'm either not pregnant at all or I'm in for twins..

Good luck to everyone still waiting!

:Dust: :pink:


----------



## LetsDance

hi. im a long term stalker. AF due tomorrow. got a faint + today but going to do a digital tomorrow and then let it feel official! hopefully ill be telling my successful TTC tomorrow. x


----------



## skeet9924

Babyd- I'm in the same boat as you.. :bfn: atleast u got some answers from the nurse. This Thursday I'll be 2 weeks late.. I'm calling my dr office on Monday and hopefully I'll be able to see him Tuesday evening


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats Godblessme!!!!!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats sabsval!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

LetsDance said:


> hi. im a long term stalker. AF due tomorrow. got a faint + today but going to do a digital tomorrow and then let it feel official! hopefully ill be telling my successful TTC tomorrow. x



Congrats!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats letsdance!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Its a good thing I wont be home tomorrow, because I am so tempted to just take a test as soon as I wake up in the morning! but will be leaving about 2 hours later and be gone most of the day so if I've made it this long I think I can handle waiting till Monday. Though I am fighting taking one right now! I think the only thing holding be back is that I have been drinking a lot of water today so probably not the best idea :)

anyone else have a hard time waiting? haha


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Babyd- I'm in the same boat as you.. :bfn: atleast u got some answers from the nurse. This Thursday I'll be 2 weeks late.. I'm calling my dr office on Monday and hopefully I'll be able to see him Tuesday evening

make sure you let us know how you get on on monday babe :thumbup: hopefully you'll get a blood test done to confirm bfp yes :winkwink: xx


----------



## SpringH

I am out for this month... My husband just left to pick up a friend visiting for the weekend. There are lots of parties planned so I can keep my mind busy.. And have a drink tomorrow at an Oktoberfest Party.. Moving on to next month.


----------



## Wannabeam

Well it's the early hours of 18dpo for me or maybe I'm only something like 15dpo??? I don't know anymore. Just got another flare up of tendonitis in my wrist, a hot flush, and my dinner just won't go down!!! Had yellow CM today, but looking at my last cycle notes I had that then too so Oh well who knows. Will test in morning when I wake as usual. night all :sleep:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck :) I really want to test tomorrow but I really want to wait till monday so I dont test too early..even if I do find the time before I leave tomorrow my hubby will be home, and I'd like to test in private and share the news (so long as its good news) over dinner or something :)


----------



## Platinumvague

I got my BFP today(09/24/2011)on 14DPO!


----------



## jessa_cole

Platinumvague said:


> I got my BFP today(09/24/2011)on 14DPO!

Congrats!!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Faithwalker

I'm 13dpo been testing since 10dpo and getting negatives and suspected evaps. We're NTNP using withdrawal- but I chart BBT to have a better idea about my cycle. I have irregular periods so I want to know when I O or heads up when AF is coming.

I had symptoms from 10dpo to 12dpo and still now feel odd things, but I can't say I feel preggo. I have 2 children and felt normal with them as well. I just kind of want to KNOW already! :wacko:

It's like if I am I want to see my BFP and if I'm not I'm ready for my AF!

Neg HPT last night at 11pm, woke up to pale BFP?/evap at midnight! But temp dropped this morning and neg HPT?! :shrug:

Trying not to stress but seriously... this is working me...


----------



## Mizztina14

well i guess im out AF is a day late but she's spotting her way on in...:( gud luck to everybody that hasnt tested yet.


----------



## Katie blue

AF got me today :( going to drown my sorrows with a hot bath and lots of chocolate.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Coogee

Katie blue said:


> AF got me today :( going to drown my sorrows with a hot bath and lots of chocolate.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Like your thinking! hot shower always makes me feel better.:thumbup:


----------



## Miaowzen

I'm spotting in a way that looks like AF but feel nauseated for the third day in a row. One foot in each camp. Wish my body would make up it's mind and behave in an expected and orderly manner!


----------



## Coogee

Miaowzen said:


> I'm spotting in a way that looks like AF but feel nauseated for the third day in a row. One foot in each camp. Wish my body would make up it's mind and behave in an expected and orderly manner!

I think that's the worst spot to be in, this tww is really confusing. :wacko:
I've also been so nauseated so I'm hoping that's a good sign for both of us.I'm still waking up feeling like I have a sinus infection urrgg. :dust:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats platinumvague!!!!


----------



## Miaowzen

I hope you get yours coogee. Btw, my autocorrect wants to call you clover too!!


----------



## Coogee

Miaowzen said:


> I hope you get yours coogee. Btw, my autocorrect wants to call you clover too!!

haha that's the second time I've heard auto correct doing that. Lol. It was so hard choosing a username, Coogee is actually my favorite beach in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## jessa_cole

Ugh, still in limbo here. 15dpo and still a BFN but no :witch:


----------



## stephanie91x

still no AF 3 days late :( 3 bfn's grr witch just hurry up and dont keep me waiting :( x


----------



## Wannabeam

Well I'm either 16dpo or 18dpo... whichever still BFN and no AF, although cramps are more frequent so thinking maybe today or tomorrow. Goodluck to all :dust:


----------



## Faithwalker

I'm out- AF this morning. Congrats to all the BFPs! Have a happy and health pregnancy!


----------



## Curlyq111

I'm out, AF came right on schedule. Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## babydeabreu

Sorry that the witch got you ladies, sending lots of babydust for next month :) xx

For thos that are still waiting I feel your frustration, hope we all gets some answers soon xx


----------



## AmberDW

today is supposed to be the day AF arrives..nothing yet..still white sticky CM cramps getting a bit worse and back is killing me today...congrats on all the bfp!! Sorry to those who got the dreaded AF :( fingers crossed for October for you all


----------



## kirsteee

Got my BFP today :D yay xxx


----------



## AmberDW

congratulations!!!


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to all the new bfps! And hugs to whoever got af.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Well, the :witch: finally arrived!! CD 1 here I come and on to the October testing thread!

Congrats to all the BFP's!! 
Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test and for those to whom the :witch: came... Join me for a glass of :wine: and let's head over to the October testing thread :)


----------



## camerashy

Hi girls wow what a lucky sept. Thread 45 bfp's :) congrats 

Well I'm on 11dpo,af due tomorrow + I'm still getting bfn's :( 
Praying af stays away


----------



## kirsteee

AmberDW said:


> congratulations!!!

Thankyou :) xx


----------



## SpringH

I am out for this month.. AF arrived...


----------



## BBSJBJ

Congratulations to all the bfp! And :hugs: to all the :witch: got and fx for those still waiting :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well my ticker says 1day till testing .. but itll be 27th when AF is due
so its a day out.. still think im going to wait off till tuesday and see whats what

Congrats to all :bfp:
:hugs: to ladies that got the horrible :witch:


----------



## skeet9924

Hey ladies!! Congrats on all the bfp!! So sorry to the ones the :witch: got :hugs:

Afm- still waiting on af or bfp or something :shrug: Im on cd 42 now.. I'll be calling my dr tomorrow to get an appt


----------



## Blizzard

cd42? Wow that is a very long cycle, you must be going crazy hun. Hope the Doctors can help sort out what's going on! Best wishes! xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks blizzard!! I've never had a cycle like this except the first month I came of bcp and ended up preg right away.. I'm so confused.. I just want answers now.. Not even expecting my bfp any more


----------



## Blizzard

It's just the not knowing I bet. By this point any answer would help! It does sound like a crazy cycle hun. I'll be thinking of you, I hope you'll let me know how everything goes? Everything will be fine! xx


----------



## Peach2280

Well after being 8 days late, af got me ;( hopefully better luck next time! good luck to everyone!


----------



## Blizzard

Sorry Peach hun, better luck next month! xx


----------



## hoping4girl

Hello again ladies :) Just here to say I tested again today.....and got like...half a line. well, one and a half lines. so yeah. I will test again tomorrow..I O'd early this cycle so I guess I get to test in September again....so weird. not too many symptoms, but I am cranky today maybe thats a good sign ;) good luck to all!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks blizzard!! I'll keep u updated for sure!


----------



## jmandrews

aw skeet i hope you get some answers asap! i know how frustrated you must be. have you had any spotting at all yet? i started spotting on day 39 and AF officially arrived on day 43. who knows you could have a little bean in there :) FXed! keep me posted!


----------



## Blizzard

Congrats hoping4girl! Lets hope that half a line gets stronger :D xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Morning ladies :wave::)

well after 11 days late* cd 46 *still not a sausage!!:!::!: getting to the point now where i just cant be arsed, dont believe i'm pregnant just an annoying cycle who wants to be really really late!! 

I' just want :witch: to come now so i can just get on with things and start a new cycle :dohh:

hope you all had a great weekend x


----------



## Wannabeam

babydeabreu said:


> Morning ladies :wave::)
> 
> well after 11 days late* cd 46 *still not a sausage!!:!::!: getting to the point now where i just cant be arsed, dont believe i'm pregnant just an annoying cycle who wants to be really really late!!
> 
> I' just want :witch: to come now so i can just get on with things and start a new cycle :dohh:
> 
> hope you all had a great weekend x

Hiya hun

I feel your frustration... not a sausage here either... and getting a serious case of line eye with the IC's, so think I might have to ignore them for a while. Apart from the GIANT question mark hanging over my head all weekend, I went out and bought another cute onesie to cheer me and hubby up. FX for you hun, hope you get BFP soon. (Oh and I'm 6 days late now so definately ovulated much later than I thought... O well.):hugs:


----------



## cdj1

7DPO here and tested STUPIDLY on an ic and got BFN...of course :( 
Feeling out already despite a rise in temp this morning :(


----------



## Wannabeam

cdj1 said:


> 7DPO here and tested STUPIDLY on an ic and got BFN...of course :(
> Feeling out already despite a rise in temp this morning :(

your not out untill the witch shows!!!!! Keep smiling hun :hugs:


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congratulations kirsteeee!


----------



## babydeabreu

Wannabeam said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :wave::)
> 
> well after 11 days late* cd 46 *still not a sausage!!:!::!: getting to the point now where i just cant be arsed, dont believe i'm pregnant just an annoying cycle who wants to be really really late!!
> 
> I' just want :witch: to come now so i can just get on with things and start a new cycle :dohh:
> 
> hope you all had a great weekend x
> 
> Hiya hun
> 
> I feel your frustration... not a sausage here either... and getting a serious case of line eye with the IC's, so think I might have to ignore them for a while. Apart from the GIANT question mark hanging over my head all weekend, I went out and bought another cute onesie to cheer me and hubby up. FX for you hun, hope you get BFP soon. (Oh and I'm 6 days late now so definately ovulated much later than I thought... O well.):hugs:Click to expand...

hey hun, thanks very annoying isnt. :wacko: hopefully will get some joy before the week is done!! other wise im going docs to get blood test done :thumbup:

i hope you get your bfp, sending lots of baby dust xx

them IC test are just no good for your head, i have tested way to much with them..will only use them every 3 days now not 3times everyday lolol x


----------



## jessa_cole

16dpo and still a BFN for me. :( But on the bright side, still no signs of :witch:


----------



## Miaowzen

Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## babydeabreu

*whoop whoop *i have never in my life been more happy to see redblood lol just went to the loo and as i wiped i was shocked to see redness, i was like oh yes get in she has arrived..only light but its a start :)

thank you lord cd46 she finally gets here!!!

roll on the next cycle :)

thanks ladie for being there on this up and down cycle...got our hopes up a couple of times thinking there was a positive!!..but next month i shall not be worring or using as many ic...soon as im late then i will be testing :thumbup:

thanks again for all your support...up up and away i'm on to the next :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

babydeabreu said:


> *whoop whoop *i have never in my life been more happy to see redblood lol just went to the loo and as i wiped i was shocked to see redness, i was like oh yes get in she has arrived..only light but its a start :)
> 
> thank you lord cd46 she finally gets here!!!
> 
> roll on the next cycle :)
> 
> thanks ladie for being there on this up and down cycle...got our hopes up a couple of times thinking there was a positive!!..but next month i shall not be worring or using as many ic...soon as im late then i will be testing :thumbup:
> 
> thanks again for all your support...up up and away i'm on to the next :hugs:

Sorry you didnt get your BFP but relieve that the :witch: finally showed! See you in the October thread :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

jmandrews said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> *whoop whoop *i have never in my life been more happy to see redblood lol just went to the loo and as i wiped i was shocked to see redness, i was like oh yes get in she has arrived..only light but its a start :)
> 
> thank you lord cd46 she finally gets here!!!
> 
> roll on the next cycle :)
> 
> thanks ladie for being there on this up and down cycle...got our hopes up a couple of times thinking there was a positive!!..but next month i shall not be worring or using as many ic...soon as im late then i will be testing :thumbup:
> 
> thanks again for all your support...up up and away i'm on to the next :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you didnt get your BFP but relieve that the :witch: finally showed! See you in the October thread :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun, im so happy shes here, i just cant wait for her to go :)

see u in next months tww xxx


----------



## hoping4girl

Well the test was so negative this morning it pretty much slapped me in the face with its negativity :) and my temp dropped this morning, so unless it spikes again tomorrow I'm afraid AF will show soon. But on the bright side: the B6 worked!! I should have been spotting two days ago and nothing yet!! :)


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm out. :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Whats like a sharp pain down below does anyone know? like shootig pains?


----------



## anneliese

Still no positive, but still no period!! So annoying


----------



## anneliese

jessa_cole said:


> 16dpo and still a BFN for me. :( But on the bright side, still no signs of :witch:

Same for me, it's so frustrating :dohh:


----------



## MrsKirkland

AF is due 9/29 for me I hope it stays away!!! Anyone else expecting AF on that day???


----------



## likeaustralia

MrsKirkland - I am due for AF on the 29th too! I was going to test today (early, obviously), but didn't. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## MrsKirkland

hahaha I tested today but I think my eyes played tricks on me as i saw a super faint line but when i looked at it hours later is was clearly gone. I am not testing until the 30th if AF does not show on the 29th all day. I might wimp out though and test the night of the 29th. I am hoping AF does not come around though but I feel like she will. When will you be testing???


----------



## pinkhippo

MrsKirkland said:


> AF is due 9/29 for me I hope it stays away!!! Anyone else expecting AF on that day???

Af is due the same day for me ! I'm dying to go buy a test right now :nope:


----------



## MrsKirkland

I am too! lol but I just need to wait which is so hard!


----------



## pinkhippo

This is the longest I've ever waited haha. I used OPKs July and August and this month I went "all natural" guessing I think I'm going to go buy one I can't wait.


----------



## MrsKirkland

I used OPKs this month and followed my cm so I am hoping we caught it. I just cant wait until Thursday even if AF arrives at least I will know.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I got in to see my dr .. He did blood work and I should get the results tomorrow, he's confident that I am pregnant but I am not. He also is testing my thyroid due to my night sweats. He said if it comes back neg then to wait a month abd if I still don't get af to go back in..


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies I got in to see my dr .. He did blood work and I should get the results tomorrow, he's confident that I am pregnant but I am not. He also is testing my thyroid due to my night sweats. He said if it comes back neg then to wait a month abd if I still don't get af to go back in..

OH WOW! thats potential exciting news! i am so glad you were able to get in. Hope you get good news tomorrow! i can't wait to hear about ur results. :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks jm!! I'll keep you posted!! I hope i get some sort of answer tomorrow...i can't wait another month!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I don't blame you! stay positive its going to happen :)


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck you two! I will update the thread later since I am kind of busy at work right now. 

I am just waiting for AF to show. I took my last provera pill last night so hopefully it is soon.

Congrats to the new BFP and hugs to everyone that is out. Good luck and lots of baby dust your next cycle.


----------



## nunu123

hello ladies congrats to all the bfps and good to those waiting. my AF is supposed to start today but no show little cramping on and off yesterday like for one second and then it goes away. i stopped progyluton on thursday so it should be here by now, i am tooooooooooooo scared to test at the same time i need to test bc if i am pregnant i need to be put back on duphaston. but tooo scared to see a bfn.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well today is testing day for me or AF and got :bfn:
and no AF but i think AF is going to come now for sure :shrug:


----------



## Avasmyangel

Maybe not becyboo__x!!! Sometimes that awful AF plays tricks on us. I'm also late and I'm waiting to test until Wednesday! Come join me on my thread!!


----------



## doopersgurl

MrsKirkland said:


> AF is due 9/29 for me I hope it stays away!!! Anyone else expecting AF on that day???


im due this day to but [-o&lt; it dont show :) good luck


----------



## jessa_cole

I'm 17dpo, got a BFN on IC this morning but NO :witch:


----------



## cdj1

I am 8DPO got a possible positive on a CB Plus which lasted for more than 2 hours then it faded. Did a FRER, BFN. WHY OH WHY TEST EARLY :lol:


----------



## Coogee

cdj1 said:


> I am 8DPO got a possible positive on a CB Plus which lasted for more than 2 hours then it faded. Did a FRER, BFN. WHY OH WHY TEST EARLY :lol:

:coffee:
that's exactly why I haven't tested again! I got a faint line on the FRER at 8DPO and I decided I'm not going to test again until AF is late. lots of :dust: to you!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck ladies!!! Hope you get your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Wannabeam

1 week late and :witch: finally arrived.

I said "What time do you call this?":trouble:

She said "If you talk to me like _that_ I won't come at all next month!":witch:

I said "Deal!... And make that 9 months!!!!":ban:

:laugh2:


----------



## Coogee

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Coogee

sorry Af arrived but that is the funniest thing I've heard on B&B so far


----------



## Wannabeam

Coogee said:


> sorry Af arrived but that is the funniest thing I've heard on B&B so far

We've gotta laugh huh!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jessa_cole

Wannabeam said:


> 1 week late and :witch: finally arrived.
> 
> I said "What time do you call this?":trouble:
> 
> She said "If you talk to me like _that_ I won't come at all next month!":witch:
> 
> I said "Deal!... And make that 9 months!!!!":ban:
> 
> :laugh2:

Should have made her sign a contract. ;) Sorry about AF - next month is your month!


----------



## Wannabeam

jessa_cole said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 1 week late and :witch: finally arrived.
> 
> I said "What time do you call this?":trouble:
> 
> She said "If you talk to me like _that_ I won't come at all next month!":witch:
> 
> I said "Deal!... And make that 9 months!!!!":ban:
> 
> :laugh2:
> 
> Should have made her sign a contract. ;) Sorry about AF - next month is your month!Click to expand...

Good thinking:haha: Will do before she leaves :haha: 

:dust:


----------



## anneliese

I thought I posted here already, but guess not. Looks like I'm out for this month


----------



## babydeabreu

looks like theres alot of us out this month. good luck to us next month ladies xx

babydust to all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I have been getting a faint line with IC everyday for the last week! What could this mean? I guess it might be time to get a clear blue or or an E.P.T. I have very irregular periods so it is hard for me to track ovulation, but I believe I am 21 DPO. Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## babydeabreu

yes get a digi or frer test. good luck hun xx


----------



## skeet9924

Bfn at the Drs so I just continue to wait


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> Bfn at the Drs so I just continue to wait

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

skeet9924 said:


> Bfn at the Drs so I just continue to wait

FX for you hun :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

It's crazy to see on my ticker that I would be entering my fertile period ..I'd be going into my next tww soon :cry:


----------



## jmandrews

skeet9924 said:


> It's crazy to see on my ticker that I would be entering my fertile period ..I'd be going into my next tww soon :cry:

aw im so sorry :( 
thats how i was! i was getting ready to Ov. I really hope the witch shows soon so you can get started on your next cycle. October is going to be a good one i can feel it!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out :(


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks jmandrews .. I don't think I'll be getting my October bfp.. Oh wanted tp take a break from ttc.. Since he's switching jobs.. He hadn't done anything about preventing yet, but we will see if he changes once she does finally show. Atleast I don't have to worry about spending money on tests until she comes.. I head back to the Drs in a month if she is still a no show..


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies, not really 100% but i think i may of had a chemical pregnancy as ive just had two big blobs which looked like clots to me, never had it before, definitely not big like this anywayz!!!....make sence really, all the bad pains i was getting, being 2 weeks late, bad headache, feeling sleepy and all them lines on the IC and now this. but hey nothing i can do now is there. told pete he just said will make sure we get it riight for next month..bless him. but now i cant sleep as i feel a little numb at seeing the blood clots. it was really big you know really frown me. :wacko:


----------



## SpringH

I am so sorry.. I can not even imagine... My heart goes out to you... lots of luck next month


----------



## jeoestreich

babydeabreu said:


> Hey ladies, not really 100% but i think i may of had a chemical pregnancy as ive just had two big blobs which looked like clots to me, never had it before, definitely not big like this anywayz!!!....make sence really, all the bad pains i was getting, being 2 weeks late, bad headache, feeling sleepy and all them lines on the IC and now this. but hey nothing i can do now is there. told pete he just said will make sure we get it riight for next month..bless him. but now i cant sleep as i feel a little numb at seeing the blood clots. it was really big you know really frown me. :wacko:

:hugs: I have had two chemicals in the last four months. It sucks.


----------



## skeet9924

I've had a chemical too.. It really does suck and the flow that comes with it is painful aswell.. I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Jeo- I don't know what to mark beside my name as I have no answers for u.. I might not even get the :witch: this month :shrug:


----------



## jeoestreich

I will think of something...LOL

I am going to update the thread now.


----------



## jeoestreich

I have updated the thread. If I have missed anyone, please let me know.

Congrats to the new BFPs! Hugs to everyone who got AF and good luck and lots of baby dust for your next cycle.

I am still waiting for my provera to kick in so I can schedule my HSG.


----------



## skeet9924

jeoestreich said:


> I will think of something...LOL
> 
> I am going to update the thread now.

Ha ha ha :rofl: that one is perfect!!!!! Thanks so much!! That's exactly how I'm feeling!!! You put a smile on my face :hugs:


----------



## jeoestreich

You are welcome!


----------



## nunu123

hey ladies, congrats to the bfps and good luck to those still waiting. as for me i think i got a bfp yesterday morning i am due on the 28th though, but i am cramping so i hope it sticks, have had chemical in the past as well yes it sucks as you say.


----------



## jessa_cole

18dpo and BFN on a FRER. :cry:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Cycle day 34 today. I'm calling this officially 2 days late as I have never had a cycle longer than 32 days! but as I am breastfeeding my son, my cycle may just be messing with me.. I don't know if I can wait till Friday so I might just test (for the 2nd time) tomorrow morning (with a First response test this time). If nothing shows by then I'll probably ask for a blood pregnancy test. I was having some pinching in my pelvic area, might be round ligament pain if its pregnancy related, thats what it felt like to me. Anyway that lasted about 3 days and its gone as of yesterday, along with most of the other symptoms I have been having for about a week now..maybe I just had a period without bleeding or something =/ I don't know. 

I just had a dream last night that I got a positive on a first response test and I was so sad when I realized it was a dream! I'm hoping its my body telling me I'm pregnant and not just my desire to be! With my son I was a POS addict when trying to conceive, until the month he was conceived when I tested 5 days after my period and got a positive on a clear blue easy digital..here's to staying hopeful :)

Good luck to those still waiting!

:dust: :pink:


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm out this month, but the good news is it looks like my cycles are more-or-less regular after 2 months off BC. 

Good luck to everyone still to test!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

I am having some light spotting today. Hoping it's implantation bleeding!


----------



## christinas06

Count me out... The witch arrived today.


----------



## liltrouble

Witch got me :(


----------



## xcited4mybump

:witch: got me too:cry: a few days ago ggrrr didn't realize i hadn't come here!
good luck all for next month xx


----------



## doopersgurl

xcited4mybump said:


> :witch: got me too:cry: a few days ago ggrrr didn't realize i hadn't come here!
> good luck all for next month xx

:hugs:


----------



## Coogee

So happy for everyone that got a BFP but unfortunately I'm out. AF arrived today a day early. lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to those waiting to test or those that have already moved on to next months thread. wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## jessa_cole

19dpo and BFN on an IC. Saving my last FRER for a few days. Still no signs of :witch: though. :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Jessica - I just took a look at your chart, can I ask why you put ovulation in for that date, as you don't have much info?


----------



## jessa_cole

ickle pand said:


> Jessica - I just took a look at your chart, can I ask why you put ovulation in for that date, as you don't have much info?

Well, it's partially a guess but it was the date I was MOST certain about. I had ovulation pain, ewcm and a positive OPK from the day before but it was negative that day. It's possible that I didn't O that day but I'm about 95% sure that I did.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok, I was just being nosy really since you're so many DPO lol! Do you normally have long LP's?


----------



## jessa_cole

ickle pand said:


> Ok, I was just being nosy really since you're so many DPO lol! Do you normally have long LP's?

Well this is my first month charting so I have no idea. My cycle is normally 35-36 days long so this is definitely out of the ordinary though.


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok. Hopefully the late AF is a good thing, if not I hope it comes soon so you know where you are. Good luck!


----------



## likeaustralia

I'm definitely out this month. AF is here.

Good luck to everyone else still yet to test!


----------



## dearlulu

I got my very first BFP ys(11DPO finger X finger X again). When did you guys make an appointment with your obgyn after you saw a BFP? This is my first time and I have no idea about how it works..
I might wait for couple days until the test line is getting darker.

Thank you, babyandbumps ladies :)


----------



## Coogee

likeaustralia said:


> I'm definitely out this month. AF is here.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still yet to test!

nooooo not you too!!! well here to a nice glass of :wine: or :beer: :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats dear lulu!! You can call them now if u like and let them know.. They will probably make u wait a few weeks anyways though .. H&h 9 months!!!


----------



## x Helen x

I'm out. :witch: got me today. :cry:


----------



## camerashy

Meant to say af arrived again :( twice in sept ah well onto oct now


----------



## Skelleron

Apologies for not updating sooner - problem is I have no idea what to say! AF was due 12th Sept but here I am on 30th with nothing to show except some light spotting on the 20th!
Initially I was excited, then upset now I'm furious with my body! Went to Docs & they sent a urine test off to the lab, but no surprises it was negative!
Having been given the all clear in Aug to try after 4 regular cycles following a year of none due to high prolactin levels I am back at square one with no clue what is wrong with my stupid body! (My prolactin is now normal apparently & I'm still on cabergoline treatment)
So until I work out what is wrong with me, I can't even continue TTC! I'm not sure what to put by my name, I'd just delete me off the list!
Thanks, goodbye & good luck to everyone else! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies how are we doing?

Sorry havent been on, been trying to keep busy!! been sorting out my photography..the last two days i have have taken some great pictures so its been a nice couple of days...with the weather being 28 degrees yesterday aswell made it even better :)

Hope you ladies are doing well :) xx


----------



## jessa_cole

Tested again this morning - BFN but still no signs of AF. My temps are really low though. I'm not sure if it's broken or correct.


----------



## ESpacey

I GOT MY :bfp:!!! 

I was down for Sept. 30!!!!


:happydance:
:happydance:


Love you girls!!!!! :dust: :dust:

Congrats to those who got their :bfp:

:hugs: to those who got a nasty visit from the :witch:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry jess, hold on in there..fingers crossed for you xxx


Congrats ESpacey, hope you have a H&H 9months xx


----------



## cdj1

I got my :bfp: yesterday!!!!! :dance: Best of luck to everyone still waiting xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6179.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ESpacey

Congrats cdj1!! I got mine yesterday too! How many dpo are you?


----------



## cdj1

ESpacey said:


> Congrats cdj1!! I got mine yesterday too! How many dpo are you?

Congrats to you! I am 11DPO today, found out yesterday but I did have a BFP at 7DPO believe it or not on a CB Plus but couldn't believe it could be so early!
How about you???


----------



## babydeabreu

cdj1 said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday!!!!! :dance: Best of luck to everyone still waiting xxx

:happydance: :happydance: 

congrats to you hun H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## ESpacey

cdj1 said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cdj1!! I got mine yesterday too! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Congrats to you! I am 11DPO today, found out yesterday but I did have a BFP at 7DPO believe it or not on a CB Plus but couldn't believe it could be so early!
> How about you???Click to expand...

That's great, I didn't get any sort of line until yesterday at 11dpo! I'm 12dpo now! 
you're so lucky to have yours show up so early! I thought I was out for sure!


----------



## cdj1

I have no symptoms!!!! I am still in shock!


----------



## bluberrymufin

Congrats to all the :bfp: !!


----------



## U347464

Another disappointing month for me. Congrats to all 52BFPs. Seems like everyone got a BFP but me. At this rate, I will be the only one left in the TWW section. Taking a well needed break from TTC after one year of trying. A happy and healthy 9mths to all who got lucky this month.


----------



## jessa_cole

U347464 said:


> Another disappointing month for me. Congrats to all 52BFPs. Seems like everyone got a BFP but me. At this rate, I will be the only one left in the TWW section. Taking a well needed break from TTC after one year of trying. A happy and healthy 9mths to all who got lucky this month.

:hugs: I know how you feel. I am sooooo frustrated because I'm stuck in limbo. I've had 15+ BFNs this month and AF isn't even showing up. And DH just told me that we're going back to NTNP or maybe even WTT after this cycle is over. :cry:


----------



## Trying4first

jessa_cole said:


> U347464 said:
> 
> 
> Another disappointing month for me. Congrats to all 52BFPs. Seems like everyone got a BFP but me. At this rate, I will be the only one left in the TWW section. Taking a well needed break from TTC after one year of trying. A happy and healthy 9mths to all who got lucky this month.
> 
> :hugs: I know how you feel. I am sooooo frustrated because I'm stuck in limbo. I've had 15+ BFNs this month and AF isn't even showing up. And DH just told me that we're going back to NTNP or maybe even WTT after this cycle is over. :cry:Click to expand...

Hey I'm sorry for the silly question but I've seen people's signatures showing gail predicting genders. Where are you getting the predictions from? Oh and my husband and I got together in 2004 and married in 2008 too. So hopefully whenever I get pregnant you will or vice versa. :hugs:


----------



## mrsparoline

Just wanted to pop in and say a big congratulations to all the bfps this month! My tests are up for deliberation at this point so I don't have any updates but I love to see all the happy news!!


----------



## Love.Out.Loud

no AF and no BFP for me =[


----------



## jeoestreich

I updated with the BFPs! Congrats to the three new ones!

Hugs to everyone who got the evil witch. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all.

I am still waiting for the witch. I took my last provera pill on Sunday (five days ago). So it is just a waiting game now. Ugh....I just want this cycle to be over with.


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies think im out im spotting atm (sorry tmi)


----------



## jessa_cole

Trying4first said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U347464 said:
> 
> 
> Another disappointing month for me. Congrats to all 52BFPs. Seems like everyone got a BFP but me. At this rate, I will be the only one left in the TWW section. Taking a well needed break from TTC after one year of trying. A happy and healthy 9mths to all who got lucky this month.
> 
> :hugs: I know how you feel. I am sooooo frustrated because I'm stuck in limbo. I've had 15+ BFNs this month and AF isn't even showing up. And DH just told me that we're going back to NTNP or maybe even WTT after this cycle is over. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm sorry for the silly question but I've seen people's signatures showing gail predicting genders. Where are you getting the predictions from? Oh and my husband and I got together in 2004 and married in 2008 too. So hopefully whenever I get pregnant you will or vice versa. :hugs:Click to expand...

You can find a list of "baby psychics" here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/678383-psychic-predictions-10.html#post12947069


----------



## sarah4

Im out af finally got me x


----------



## Icca19

hey girls how has everyone been?? 
i feel like iv been away for a long time.....i need some updates lol

well as for me im waiting to ovulate on my first cycle of soy!! i hope it works for me


----------



## mrsparoline

Just checking in-still no af, had bfp for 4 days and bfns the past 3 days, so I'm sure af will be showing up soon. thinking this is my second month with a chemical.


----------



## Icca19

hey girls just checking in, how is everyone doing?

i finally ovulated! :happydance: oh i hope this SOY worked for me! 
3 DPO according to FF`


----------



## Icca19

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry to hear mrsparoline


----------



## mrsparoline

Thanks Icca, af finally just showed up yesterday. The only time I've had a 44 day cycle was after DS was born so I'm baffled. I hope the soy works for you, good luck!


----------



## Icca19

Thanks :hugs:
Goog luck to you on your next cycle


----------



## skeet9924

I finally got an answer!!! :bfp: today!!! Please let this one stick!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

skeet9924 said:


> I finally got an answer!!! :bfp: today!!! Please let this one stick!!!

so how far does this make you jen?


----------



## skeet9924

no idea!! Looks like i'm going to have to go for a dating ultra sound again ...I"m going to try to get into my drs tomorrow night!! I dont think that I am that far...I think I just o'd late!! I'll get a digi tomorrow!!


----------



## Blizzard

skeet9924 said:


> no idea!! Looks like i'm going to have to go for a dating ultra sound again ...I"m going to try to get into my drs tomorrow night!! I dont think that I am that far...I think I just o'd late!! I'll get a digi tomorrow!!

Good luck hun! Congratulations! x


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats! I will add you!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!!


----------



## Blizzard

Longest running September thread by a long way :D Congratulations again hun :) xx


----------



## Skelleron

Congratulations skeet (Jen)
So thrilled for u - ur 2-months of waiting has paid off! Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks skellron!! I am still in shock...dont believe it!!


----------



## cckarting

congrats skeet! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Skelleron

Hi Jeo, just to update you - I can finally confirm that I am out! I had an atypical AF of light spotting only on Sept 20th but proper AF on Oct 20th! So I am now CD4 & finally able to move forward!
Good luck to all & hopefully see u on other threads soon Xx


----------



## Icca19

Hello ladies, just wanted to update and tell you all I'm back at cd1 :-(


----------

